# Raw Discussion Thread - THE AUDIENCE TAPS OUT



## brxd (Aug 18, 2014)

RAW is Ryback


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Not going to get my hopes up for too much Wyatt/Ambrose development, because I now come to expect it on Smackdown. I'm just going to enjoy The Big Guy this week, I don't think he'll join team cena somehow.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

If Tyson Kidd doesn't have a segment with the cat, this RAW is a fail.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"Let's get that internet meme Grumpy Cat to host a Raw, that'll bring in viewers and cat-lovers alike! It's genius!"


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Chrome said:


> "Let's get that internet meme Grumpy Cat to host a Raw, that'll bring in viewers and cat-lovers alike! It's genius!"


*Say what you will, Grumpy Cat has perked my interest for Raw :grant*


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Are they actually building Ryback for the beloved IWC "tweener role"? Unheard of.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Coach. said:


> *Say what you will, Grumpy Cat has perked my interest for Raw :grant*


Should've gotten Doge, but he'll probably come around sometime in 2017.


----------



## Robard (Nov 2, 2014)

I will attending raw tomorrow! I saw pretty much all the wrestlers at the airport tonight!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I bet its Natalya and Natalyas Husband who interact with Grumpy Cat backstage.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

> *AJ’s no stranger to playing dirty*


:tommy


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Grumpy Cat's hosting RAW... I guess Garfield was busy fpalm


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

> Ms. Lee


*That's Mrs. Brooks :aj3*


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Very interested to see how it leads into SS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Don't know which is worse. The fact that Grumpy Cat will be on Raw tomorrow, or the fact that Kathie Lee and Hoda were on Raw recently.

I'm interested to see if the segment(s?) with Grumpy Cat will be even more cringeworthy than the segment with Kathie Lee and Hoda was. If you were to ask me a month ago, I'd say there would be no way WWE could possibly produce a segment anywhere near as cringeworthy as the segment with Kathie Lee and Hoda was. Now? I'm not so sure.

:hmm:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

My main interests are...

Ryback

Ziggler

AJ/Nikki mainly to see if Nikki will shoot

and :fact


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> My main interests are...
> 
> Ryback
> 
> ...


*:fact vs. Grumpy Cat must happen. It makes too much sense.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Kidd and Grumpy Cat would be awesome.

But it'll probably be Cena making stupid faces to the cat.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Grumpy Cat giving a five star cat splash to El Torito :mark:


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Give tyson some promo time.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Tonight Raw is Jericho!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Don't know which is worse. The fact that Grumpy Cat will be on Raw tomorrow, or the fact that Kathie Lee and Hoda were on Raw recently.
> 
> I'm interested to see if the segment(s?) with Grumpy Cat will be even more cringeworthy than the segment with Kathie Lee and Hoda was. If you were to ask me a month ago, I'd say there would be no way WWE could possibly produce a segment anywhere near as cringeworthy as the segment with Kathie Lee and Hoda was. Now? I'm not so sure.
> 
> :hmm:


The answer is most definitely Kathie Lee and Hoda. I can assure you that w/e they do with the Grumpy Cat won't even begin to approach the level of awfulness that segment exhibited. In fact, if they incorporate Kidd into Grumpy Cat's appearance I can see it being quite entertaining.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking forward to Ryback wrecking shop again tonight. Recent reports suggest they are placing him in more "competitive" matches to highlight his improved skill set, wonder who he will be put with tonight? Recently he's faced Titus, Cena, and Kane.

#RAWisGrumpy :lol


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I hope the TT a ladder match for the ic title.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Hunter should do the right thing and put Ryback over either tonight or at the PPV.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm here for the Big Guy, Authority and Kidd :mark:

I swear if WWE doesn't do a segment between Grumpy Cat and Kidd, they ain't shit :lol


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

One thing for sure is no Khali! Yay!


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

Potential Tyson Kidd/Grumpy Cat segment. :mark:

Hopefully Harper causes more havoc tonight as well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Grumpy Cat tonight!:mark:

How cool would it be if the Wyatt sacrificed her, talk about nuclear heat!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Will watch live since I don't have to work this week, my internet was gone but it's back again SO YES!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: 
SO PUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

I'll be watching this tomorrow so I can skip the shitty segments.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Not sure yet if I'm watching. Survivor Series is one of those PPV's that has been ass for years so I'm not too into it atm.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Waiting to see what the "Team Playa" is going to do tonight :harper


----------



## Matt Striker (May 2, 2007)

I'm looking forward to this episode because it's the last show before the traditional Survivor Series, so they should bring up an interesting show to get more new subscribers to their network as the ppv is free for all. The Grumpy Cat won't get much attention but a backstage skit would be nice to see. I don't think Randy Orton will return tonight to join Team Cena - I assume that Team Authority will demolish Cena's team especially Ryback avoiding him to fight for Team Cena on SS. With the Authority thinking that they've eliminated their biggest threat Cena will reveal Orton as his final team member. Brock Lesnar would be a great impact for Team Authority but with the thought in mind that they'll will most likely lose at SS it wouldn't make sense to job for the good guys and decreasing his "beast incarnate" momentum. Instead of him I think they'll choose Luke Harper to complete Team Authority. Let's see tonight.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing what Ryback would do tonight also the AJ/Nikki rivalry continuing with process of course. Also to see what The Authority will have planned for Cena. Luke Harper getting that shine and woundering on why he decided to join The Authority. See if Tyson Kidd does a segment with the cat. Last Bray Wyatt vs Dean Ambrose rivalry to be flamed. Sounds like a not a bad raw to be honest.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Vince has one more RAW to sell me Survivor Series. I see no reason to purchase this PPV, at all. The only way i'm buying this is if they announce the return of :reigns at SS. I would then purchase it with the possibility of seeing a repackaged :reigns As for tonight, Ryback push plz. No point getting excited for Ambrose/Wyatt, they save all their best stuff for Smackdown. Keep Mizdow to a minimum, sick of fast forwarding that utter bullshit. Also looking forward to Teddy Harper, holla holla.


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm actually looking forward to Grumpy Cat. If there's no segment involving Kidd and Grumpy Cat, that will be a fail, lol.

I'm also predicting that Ryback will join Team Cena for Survivor Series, and Harper will end up on Team Authority. I'm kinda hoping we get Ryback vs. Harper for tonight. More Ambrose/Wyatt as well I'm looking forward to. Also more Mizdow. Man, that guy has been entertaining as of late!


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> "Let's get that internet meme Grumpy Cat to host a Raw, that'll bring in viewers and cat-lovers alike! It's genius!"


Go home show for a PPV and they pull this shit lol. Then again, they don't care about SS, being as it's free and all.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryback will be must see tonight.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> Will watch live since I don't have to work this week, my internet was gone but it's back again SO YES!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:
> SO PUMPED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:damn
i remember when i used to be that excited for a raw, good times.
Have fun buddy.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to this show. Go home for Survivor Series plus the last few weeks have been really good.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Darkness is here said:


> :damn
> i remember when i used to be that excited for a raw, good times.
> Have fun buddy.


:jay2:jay2:jay2:jay2


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Catsaregreat said:


> Grumpy Cat tonight!:mark:
> 
> How cool would it be if the Wyatt sacrificed her, talk about nuclear heat!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Will "the streak" continue or will RAW actually be good this week?!


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

So what 6 men will be in the "weekly 6 man tag ME" for tonight?

and who bets we'll see Ryback vs Kane again tonight?


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I hope this one isn't centered around Ryback.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

What minute into the main event will Kane interfere? Stay tuned...


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryback vs kane no dq, you heard it first here.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

NastyYaffa said:


> Will "the streak" continue or will RAW actually be good this week?!


Post like this crack me up 

You will watch anyways


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Darkness is here said:


> Ryback vs kane no dq, you heard it first here.


How will Kane interfere then? :side:


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Go-home show, I would have Ambrose vs Wyatt close tonight's edition with something memorable. 

Those two are the future, yet their feud has been somewhat perfunctory thus far. Right now, I don't sense enough importance to this match, in other words.

Obviously, Team Authority vs Team Cena will go last at the PPV, but they've given enough time to this match. The star power (Triple H, Cena, Stephanie) and the stipulation (End of Team Authority) will also carry it some distance.

Let Ambrose and Wyatt main-event tonight's RAW.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hopefully they do something good with Ambrose/Wyatt tonight, their feud has felt like an afterthought so far.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

grumpy cat......and they wonder nobody subscribes to their shit.


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

Instead of using that empty space for a segment on Raw to get some of their talent over they are going to give the GRUMPY CAT a segment on their flagship show. I can't believe this is how these people do business. I really hope TNA becomes something in the next few years so they actually have to start trying..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Conor. said:


> Vince has one more RAW to sell me Survivor Series. I see no reason to purchase this PPV, at all. The only way i'm buying this is if they announce the return of :reigns at SS. I would then purchase it with the possibility of seeing a repackaged :reigns As for tonight, Ryback push plz. No point getting excited for Ambrose/Wyatt, they save all their best stuff for Smackdown. Keep Mizdow to a minimum, sick of fast forwarding that utter bullshit. Also looking forward to Teddy Harper, holla holla.


*Believe THAT :reigns*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing what Ryback does tonight, he's been on fire since his return.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA I completely forgot about the Grumpy Cat appearance until just now. Shit's gonna be hilarious(-ly bad).


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Firefighter9050 said:


> Instead of using that empty space for a segment on Raw to get some of their talent over they are going to give the GRUMPY CAT a segment on their flagship show. I can't believe this is how these people do business.* I really hope TNA becomes something in the next few years so they actually have to start trying..*


I don't think we even need TNA. WWE seems to be eating themselves and it's wonderful. Just wait it out, let their Network fail, lose money, keep shitting on their wrestling fans, keep pushing the forced guys, keep holding back the talented/organically over guys.

Feels like I'm watching a train wreck, but this one, coming from someone who never liked Vince and Dunn's shitty views on what wrestling 'should' be, stupid comedy/not calling it wrestling/etc, I'm enjoying the self-destruction. RAW is garbage, and yes, I will still watch with a smile on my face.:vince5


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Conor. said:


> Vince has one more RAW to sell me Survivor Series. I see no reason to purchase this PPV, at all. The only way i'm buying this is if they announce the return of :reigns at SS. I would then purchase it with the possibility of seeing a repackaged :reigns As for tonight, Ryback push plz. No point getting excited for Ambrose/Wyatt, they save all their best stuff for Smackdown. Keep Mizdow to a minimum, sick of fast forwarding that utter bullshit. Also looking forward to Teddy Harper, holla holla.


but its a free ppv.

why would you buy?


----------



## Firefighter9050 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I don't think we even need TNA. WWE seems to be eating themselves and it's wonderful. Just wait it out, let their Network fail, lose money, keep shitting on their wrestling fans, keep pushing the forced guys, keep holding back the talented/organically over guys.
> 
> Feels like I'm watching a train wreck, but this one, coming from someone who never liked Vince and Dunn's shitty views on what wrestling 'should' be, stupid comedy/not calling it wrestling/etc, I'm enjoying the self-destruction. RAW is garbage, and yes, I will still watch with a smile on my face.:vince5


Although i agree with you, I think it would be better for professional wrestling as a whole if TNA was an actual contender. Then WWE would be forced to use their guys the right way, They wouldn't let talented guys stay in the shadow while John Cena gets all of the main event spots because talented guys could jump ship. it's just that right now being a nobody in WWE is better than being in TNA.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> *but its a free ppv.*
> 
> why would you buy?


I still think we are being over charged :vince7


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> but its a free ppv.
> 
> why would you buy?


Yeah, it's free alright. :evil


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

DoubtGin said:


>


How can anyone (anything) still be grumpy being held by Eden?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


Ngl, that thing is still cute as fuck.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Ngl, that thing is still cute as fuck.


Eden or the cat? :jericho2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> Eden or the cat? :jericho2


THE CAT
I WANNA HUG IT


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I also want a hug from hoss!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I love that cat. I'm such a cat lady. But seriously, I want a segment with Tyson Kidd, or there is no point to grumpy cat being on Raw.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

I want a segment involving the cat and the bunny :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

fuck it, I'm watching tonight



bring on the lulz


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I see today every man of each team involved in singles matches against members of the other team.

Just hope Harper vs Ziggler for the IC Title happens today, I'll mark the hell out if Harper wins, even with help.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Some crazy, left field predictions for tonight:

':lmao trips is such a troll'
':mark: steph's tits'
':lmao steph trollin'
'USO CRAZY'
'fuck this shit'
'paige is so hawt'
'DA BIG GUY :mark:'
':fpalm Cena'
'fuck off Kane!'


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


>


D'aaaaaaaaaaaaw.

X3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DoubtGin said:


>


AWWWWW, Look at... Eden looking all precious and shit.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> *CONTRACT SIGNING TONIGHT!*
> Less than one week away from Survivor Series, Team Cena and Team Authority will have a contract signing for their anticipated Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match. What else is in store? WWE.com gives some perspective on what’s sure to be an action-packed Raw.


-


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh a contract signing with ten men in the ring ... that ought to go without a hitch ... fpalm


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they should nail the table to the ring


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

contract signing? Fuck. Where are they tonight? Roanoke, VA? Fuck.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

A cat is hosting Raw :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This could either be very great or fucking terrible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Should I watch or naw?


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> oh a contract signing with ten men in the ring ... that ought to go without a hitch ... fpalm


Cena with 5 AA's on Harper, Henry, Kane, Rollins and Rusev, then with a last one on HHH (through the table) :vince$


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

A cat is hosting the go home show for SS which is supposed to be a big 4 show. 

I was gonna give this Raw a chance after the build to the main event and some positive feedback from Ambrose and Wyatt, but I don't want to. Tired of them trying to be "mainstream"; tired of them treating wrestling like a dirty word, tired of them forcing shit that has nothing to do with the product...


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Should I watch or naw?


Watch it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


> Watch it.


If only there was a small chance of Swagger being on here. :cry

Gonna be a shit RAW and I'm gonna bitch the entire time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> If only there was a small chance of Swagger being on here. :cry
> 
> Gonna be a shit RAW and I'm gonna bitch the entire time.


Why break the Monday Night Tradition? 

And hell, there might actually be a watchable segment or two. Plus the main event can't be screwed up by a Kane run-in, so we're already ahead.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why break the Monday Night Tradition?
> 
> And hell, there might actually be a watchable segment or two. Plus the main event can't be screwed up by a Kane run-in, so we're already ahead.


1) No Swagger
2) Shit storylines/angles

Nah, the entire RAW is gonna be unwatchable.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Why break the Monday Night Tradition?
> 
> And hell, there might actually be a watchable segment or two. *Plus the main event can't be screwed up by a Kane run-in,* so we're already ahead.










"That's what you think!"


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DoubtGin said:


>


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

did RAW already started ?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD I CAN'T HANDLE ALL THE PICTURES OF GRUMPY CAT GIMME IT I WANNA HUG IT



KINGPIN said:


> "That's what you think!"


Kane would find a way to interfere if he was the one in the ME ffs.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Push_Miz said:


> did RAW already started ?


No it did not


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Grumpy cat? WWE is truly fucking pathetic. I hope Ryback Shellshocks and then eats the little cunt.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN'T HANDLE ALL THE PICTURES OF GRUMPY CAT GIMME IT I WANNA HUG IT
> 
> 
> 
> Kane would find a way to interfere if he was the one in the ME ffs.


:lawler "SUPERMAN PUNCH! That's gotta be it for Kane!"

:cole "1! 2!....what the hell?! Kane just ran in and assaulted Roman Reigns and the referee's calling for the bell and who can blame him?!

:jbl "Reigns shouldn't have gotten himself mixed up in the Authority's business and now Kane and Kane are gonna teach Reigns a lesson!"

:cole "Dear Lord what a chokeslam from Kane and it looks like Kane's goin' for a steel chair! Leave the man alone!"

:lawler "How can these two have such black hearts?"

:jbl "Yeah? Well speaking of hearts, Jerry..."

:cole "And now Kane's tossed the steel chair to Kane and....OH MY GOD! Did you hear that?! Kane's gone ballistic and Kane's just watching like the sick scum that he is!"


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Fucking Grumpy Cat? WTF is this shit.

The go home RAW for Survivor Series is being hosted by a cat just :haha


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Grumpy cat? WWE is truly fucking pathetic. I hope Ryback Shellshocks and then eats the little cunt.


Bruh, it's a cat. :kobe

Blame the company.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> If only there was a small chance of Swagger being on here. :cry
> 
> Gonna be a shit RAW and I'm gonna bitch the entire time.


Just try not to post a crap ton of Swagger gifs from tumblr then.. Even though I will foolishly die from laughter


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I Came To Play said:


> Fucking Grumpy Cat? WTF is this shit.
> 
> The go home RAW for Survivor Series is being hosted by a cat just :haha


Going straight to MNF when that segment starts.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


> Just try not to post a crap ton of Swagger gifs from tumblr then.. Even though I will foolishly die from laughter


Excuse you, I do no such thing.

I'm here for Grumpy Cat only.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"We give you Grumpy Cat, and you still no buy Network? What else do you want?":vince7

"Wrestling!" 

"Besides that.":vince7


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bruh, it's a cat. :kobe
> 
> Blame the company.


I just hate the cat. I want Snitsky to punt the lil shit.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Excuse you, I do no such thing.
> 
> I'm here for Grumpy Cat only.














TJQ said:


> I just hate the cat. I want Snitsky to punt the lil shit.




It's a fucking cat.... :kobe :kobe :kobe


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck off, grumpy cat.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I just hate the cat. I want Snitsky to punt the lil shit.


Don't you dare. :avit::avit::avit:


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Zigberg said:


> Fuck off, grumpy cat.


What a terrible photoshop. :allen1


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm just glad there are no famous baby celebrities that're gonna host RAW.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

WWE said:


> What a terrible photoshop. :allen1


Fuck off, it looks real as fuck!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Zigberg said:


> Fuck off, grumpy cat.


It's obvious grumpy cat doesn't skip leg day.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TJQ said:


> I just hate the cat. I want Snitsky to punt the lil shit.


Bruh, it's a fucking cat.



WWE said:


>


I dooooooooon't.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

FOR GOD SAKES JUST SHOW THE CAT


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Grumpy Cat needs to take a piss in the ring.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Grumpy Cat needs to take a piss in the ring.


I bet the cat doesn't even appear in the ring. It's all backstage segments I will assume


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE said:


> I bet the cat doesn't even appear in the ring. It's all backstage segments I will assume


Well you don't want it to make a run for it...


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Why you all bitching about some cat?
The fact that they are no selling Rybacks jobber status and acting like he is a maineventer all of a sudden is pissing me the fuck off.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

WWE said:


> I bet the cat doesn't even appear in the ring. It's all backstage segments I will assume


I hope the cat wanders off onto the commentary table and bitch slaps one of the commentators.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

WWE said:


> I bet the cat doesn't even appear in the ring. It's all backstage segments I will assume


wrestling technicality marks set to tear grumpy's ring skills


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

heard the cats only going to be there via satalite cause hes a huge star

like the rock


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

So the bray/ambrose feud is about daddy issues
fpalm
You shitting me bro


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

KINGPIN said:


> I hope the cat wanders off onto the commentary table and bitch slaps one of the commentators.


Make it take a shit in Lawler's crown and it'd be the greatest night in the history of our sport


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

The only pussy I want to see on Raw is AJ's. 

Someone needs to teach this cat a fucking lesson, hopefully Rollins heels it up and curb stomps the fucking little bastard into a bloody pile of mush.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

dazzy666 said:


> heard the cats only going to be there via satalite cause hes a huge star
> 
> like the rock












:ti


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

People getting so angry over a cat :lmao

Only wrestling forum...


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I hope the cat is in a match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> The only pussy I want to see on Raw is AJ's.
> 
> Someone needs to teach this cat a fucking lesson, hopefully Rollins heels it up and curb stomps the fucking little bastard into a bloody pile of mush.


What in the fresh hell is wrong with you?

Joking or not, you need help.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Why you all bitching about some cat?
> The fact that they are no selling Rybacks jobber status and acting like he is a maineventer all of a sudden is pissing me the fuck off.


In his very first interview back he stated that he was wrestling injured for a while and is back in peak form.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I just watch because I'm always exhausted after work on Monday's and never go out so it's on in the background


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> What in the fresh hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Joking or not, you need help.


:lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> :lmao


Bruh, you rage at every little thing, so I honestly would not be surprised by any of the ridiculous and irrational posts you make.

"ZIGGLER JOBBED I HOPE VINCE ROTS IN HELL" = Your average post


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wtf there is no :grumpy smile


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Bruh, you rage at every little thing, so I honestly would not be surprised by any of the ridiculous and irrational posts you make.
> 
> "ZIGGLER JOBBED I HOPE VINCE ROTS IN HELL" = Your average post


Hypocrite alert...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> So the bray/ambrose feud is about daddy issues
> fpalm
> You shitting me bro


They have like 5 storylines in their creative handbook. They just rotate.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

I have a strange feeling Raw will be good tonight...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Hypocrite alert...


My average post = Where the fuck is Swagger?

Not comparable, especially considering Ziggler gets title reigns and good booking handed to his ass, I have more of a reason to rage than you ever have and yes I know how to be civil and not make a thread wishing death on the owners/writers of WWE. :maury



Brandough said:


> I have a strange feeling Raw will be good tonight...


Share whatever drugs you're on with me, please.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ahh the IWC hate is welling up to epic proportions.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> What in the fresh hell is wrong with you?
> 
> Joking or not, you need help.


What comment provoked this?

the wanting to see AJ's vagina or the cat being curb stomped?


or a bit of both perhaps.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> My average post = Where the fuck is Swagger?
> 
> Not comparable, especially considering Ziggler gets title reigns and good booking handed to his ass, I have more of a reason to rage than you ever have and yes I know how to be civil and not make a thread wishing death on the owners/writers of WWE. :maury
> 
> ...


That's me, son, I rant and rave in an elaborate, outlandish, OTT way, but if you take those sort of posts completely seriously then you're the foolish one my friend!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> That's me, son, I rant and rave in an elaborate, outlandish, OTT way, but if you take those sort of posts completely seriously then you're the foolish one my friend!


And they're awful, unfunny, and lack insight.



Kennedyowns said:


> What comment provoked this?
> 
> the wanting to see AJ's vagina or the cat being curb stomped?
> 
> ...


Nothing AJ fanboys say about her can surprise me.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Kennedyowns said:


> What comment provoked this?
> 
> the wanting to see AJ's vagina or the cat being curb stomped?
> 
> ...


It was the part that didn't mention Swagger.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I hope the king of kings starts raw


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:jbl "Cat fight on Monday Night, Myggle!"


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

GRUMPY CAT TO PIN ZIGGLER TONIGHT AFTER HE REVERSES A GERMAN SUPLEX AND PULLS THE TIGHTS.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well lets see how this show goes.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

RAW lets go


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

YES YES YES YES YES He is starting Raw!!!! wooooo


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> I hope the king of kings starts raw


Son of a bitch. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Starting off Raw for the 5,000th time


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Behold the cat! The grumpy cat! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Here we go!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wouldn't be raw without the authority coming out to begin


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Harper still hasn't done laundry


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mark henrys eyes :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bawse.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BOW DOWN TO THE KING!!!

:mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Harper :mark:


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Harper sticks out like a sore thumb


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go with Team Authority


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Team #Clusterfuck


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Raw will end with a team Cena vs team Authority brawl.

The world's reaction:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Someone put the official countdown clock up to the end of Authority control of WWE. Most boring faction in fucking WWE history.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

OH MY GOD THAT'S A FUNNY LOOKING CAT!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Why


:lmao How they feel every day.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is what Raw needs, something different like the authority opening raw!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Harper :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Team Authority


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Why


Newest members of the Wyatt Family! :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Not expecting too much from tonight.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I want Stephanie in my bed.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

Harper looks so out of place :ti


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> And they're awful, unfunny, and lack insight.


Plenty of my posts contain thoughtful insight and considered debate, but maybe I just don't take myself quite as seriously as you do on an internet forum and prefer to just fuck around and enjoy myself a bit.

Also, your opinion is that my posts are unfunny, some would agree but some would disagree, as my rep page would show.

I also would personally find your inability to do anything other than constantly turning everything into a discussion about Jack Swagger more irritating than my generally tongue-in-cheek, OTT rants.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Heat for Steph/HHH already lol.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HARPER :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This crowd is gonna be terrible, they're in VA tonight fpalm


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

They still haven't put a stipulation in place for Cena. What the hell does he have to lose?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So damn tired of RAW opening up to the McMahon-Hemsley Variety Show! End this dumb duo. They made 2014 a total waste, just like 2013. 



WWE said:


> I want Stephanie in my bed.


I rather have the woman in your signature in mine's.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No more Raw, No more Smackdown. 

No TV. So this match turns WWE into TNA?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chanting for Daniel Bryan.......


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Haprer and Rusev on the same side.

:hmm:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Harper looks so out of place :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FlemmingLemming said:


> They still haven't put a stipulation in place for Cena. What the hell does he have to lose?


They make his life _even_ more miserable?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey HHH those are Bray's lines


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

would rather HHH on the team


----------



## Alphy B (May 15, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> So damn tired of RAW opening up to the McMahon-Hemsley Variety Show! End this dumb duo. They made 2014 a total waste, just like 2013.
> 
> 
> I rather have the woman in your signature in mine's.


I agree brother


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Supreme Goddess Stephanie and Princess Lana.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

We see what Steph does, she gets us grumpy cat.

FFS


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Have I mentioned how much I hate HHH and his gigantic ego?


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> They make his life _even_ more miserable?


By giving him more title shots?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WCW shot


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Daaaaaaaaayum Haitch. :lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Uh oh calling out WCW.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

No HHH you're seen as the boring has-beens that have turned RAW into the McMahon-Hemsley variety Show. 


and WCW 2000 was a lot better than WWE 2014.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The Authority are eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvil

Just like Kaientai used to be


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SQUAD.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas that WCW shot


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Interesting pop there.

Boos for Cena and cheers for Ziggler at the same time.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh shit, Dubya See Dubya reference. :dance


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Even Flow said:


> HARPER :mark:



Inmates like my buddy Kevin Nash


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

wcw getting buried


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lol still calling out WCW 13 years later..


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Why


:lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Vince STILL loves talking shit on WCW..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they trying to get heat from the WWE fanbase by saying they killed WCW? 

Don't think that will work.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WCW was better than current day WWE, tho.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

"Golden boy of malcontents" :lmao


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Still taking shots at WCW thirteen years after it closed. Do they not realise quite how pathetic that makes them look, especially when their own product has ben worse for the last 5 years than WCW ever was?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

speaking of WCW. 

Captain Seth Rollins = Jeff Jarrett 2.0


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

How can you have a face vs heel feud and both sides booed lol


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Another 30 minute promo from the authority to start off Raw? 

The WWE really is fresh and innovative, truly the beacon of light that the wrestling industry needs.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

FlemmingLemming said:


> By giving him more title shots?


If it means another Bork ass kicking, yes.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

But £15 for the UK LOLZ


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> WCW was better than current day WWE, tho.


Nitro at its peak was better than the attitude era.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Give us a harper match Steph


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

One thing you can't call the suck up Cena is a malcontent. Story wise or literally. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Nitro at its peak was better than the attitude era.


+1 fuck DX


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Nitro at its peak was better than the attitude era.


Nitro was on during the Attitude era.

:ti


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh a good ol' contract signing, they always go well..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

FFS contract signings are a cheap cop out fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Markus123 said:


> But £15 for the UK LOLZ


Or just watch the stream for £0.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, every contract signing is the biggest contract signing in the history of the WWE.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

ugh a contract signing.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Crowd is dead


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Wow a lot of heat for Seth.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

THAT ROLLINS HEAT


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait what.......they're going to "decimate" the team, and then have a contract signing? 

I think HHH realized how stupid that sounded in the middle of saying it.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Steph wearing like T-Bone steak earings?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now I'm starting to wonder was that shot at WCW, a under the radar shot at Vince Russo who's been publicaly critical of them as of late? :hmm: :russo


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

these promos suck
funny random thought-
u think anyone watches these promos while sipping on vintage wine, lol


lucha underground burries all this crap


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

might be unpopular opinion but give me authority segments over most of the shit they usually have on


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

All i have to say to this HHH and Steph promo is


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another original contract signing.

fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:aryalol C'mon. Kane is the biggest joke in the WWE.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You can't say twisted and sadistic when Kane looks like my accountant's assistant.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Luke in now a team player


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Team Player but no showers.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Luke Harper is great. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Somewhat cheers for the team player. :yum:


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

He said "play-er" this time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Luke :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm a Team Player? That's the best catchphrase they could get?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Holla Holla


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

0 reaction for Ryback


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Nitro was on during the Attitude era.
> 
> :ti


Attitude era was WWF trying to brand the era, not the entire 90s wrestling.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Wait what.......they're going to "decimate" the team, and then have a contract signing?
> 
> I think HHH realized how stupid that sounded in the middle of saying it.


He said whoever is left.. open your ears.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

So Bray has turned Harper into a bit of a retard?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Luke "I like turtles" Harper


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

Is Harper finally getting his push?! :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JamesCurtis24 said:


> Is Steph wearing like T-Bone steak earings?


:ti

Oh my God, they really do look like that...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He should of said PLAYA.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> might be unpopular opinion but give me authority segments over most of the shit they usually have on


----------



## LongHessa (Dec 31, 2009)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Luke Harper is awesome.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FEED ME MORE!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Attitude era was WWF trying to brand the era, not the entire 90s wrestling.


Take Nitro or Raw from that era, it's still better than this.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lawler I've heard enough "Yadda Yadda Yadda" out of you for the past decade. FUCK OFF OLD CUNT.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Feed me more!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

No one gives a flying fuck its Ryback.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> 0 reaction for Ryback


Are you deaf?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Take Ryback off the mic right now! Don't do this, WWE!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Crowd doesn't give a shit about Ryback


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Big Guy :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Harper >>>>>>>>>>> Ryback every day.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

who are they building ryback for?

hes obviously gona get squashed by russev down the line


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Harper has been waiting all week to try that line again.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Delayed ryback reaction...


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Ryback over as fuck.

Now we get a promo :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ryback wears a weightlifting belt now?

Next Hulk Hogan!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

kane sux plz go away


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Da' big guys weight belt


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

We have Seth Rollins! Kane! Rusev! Mark Henry!

and.....



MATT DAMON!










MATT DAMON! HURR DURR!


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Ryback wearing a weight belt top kek


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Dat belt on the big guy doeeee


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Roxinius said:


> Are you deaf?


He barely got a reaction when his music hit

a 3 second feed me more chant doesn't count.

I've yet to hear "Lets go Ryback" chants.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm having trouble handling all this hoss up in here. :trips8


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

He's got a BIG GUY weight belt :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry, can't see Ryback as a top dog.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Luke Harper is bigger than Kane? :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Even Flow said:


> The Authority are eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvil
> 
> Just like Kaientai used to be


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel so bad for the fans who attended tonight's RAW, they have to deal with this BS show called the HHH/Steph Variety Hour. 


Next week RAW - Indianapolis, end of Authority, a New ERA :mark:



and I will be there LIVE like I was the last time they were here in Naptown.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They've made Kane into such a litte bitch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Superstars graphics or nah?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

LOL That Superstars again


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Wait wait wait...WWE SUPERSTARS?!?!??!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Cena is an asshole. 

I don't need a clip from last year to tell me that.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf. They just used a superstars animation?!?!


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Role the footage....

Vintage Rock


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

CONTINUITY


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

TromaDogg said:


> We have Seth Rollins! Kane! Rusev! Mark Henry!
> 
> and.....
> 
> ...


It only costs a buck o' five to join the Authority.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Superstars graphic?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Continuity WHAT SHOW IS THIS?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Just showing how much an asshole Cena is


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Snapdragon said:


> He barely got a reaction when his music hit
> 
> a 3 second feed me more chant doesn't count.
> 
> I've yet to hear "Lets go Ryback" chants.


It doesn't matter. Ryback will probably be buried this Sunday.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow they are acknowledging the past?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Cena is such a bully :lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> He barely got a reaction when his music hit
> 
> *a 3 second feed me more chant doesn't count.*
> 
> I've yet to hear "Lets go Ryback" chants.


LMAO what?

Stop, just stop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another great Cena promo.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Snapdragon said:


> He barely got a reaction when his music hit
> 
> a 3 second feed me more chant doesn't count.
> 
> I've yet to hear "Lets go Ryback" chants.


Turn up the volume on your stream.

He got a nice pop.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh wait, wait, wait. Now it's OK to go back and use old footage of fueds when its works for the now. 


Awesome WWE. Just hilarious.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why are they replaying these garbage ass Cena promos. Shitty trash.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Cena burying Ryback twice with the same promo in two different years. New record.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah god, i'm pleased I missed that promo.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This just reminds me how much I hate Cena.


----------



## THEBROODRULEZ666 (Oct 5, 2010)

That happened over 4 weeks ago and they still acknowledge its existance? This is new.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Steph fucked up.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That fucking bitch ass donkey booty bitch.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whenever Cena tries to be funny, I just wanna kill myself.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Turn up the volume on your stream.
> 
> He got a nice pop.


Volume's fine, barely got a reaction


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:facepalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Snapdragon said:


> Continuity WHAT SHOW IS THIS?


Yeah Cena was unfunny then as he is now. 

Oh, and if Ryback can't remember why Cena said those things, then yeah.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

John Cena is a really awful babyface. It speaks to the ignorance of the people in this country that he's as popular as he is.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I hate his RVD bootleg nWo singlet


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

And the crowd is _eating up_ his FEED ME MORE! chant. 8*D Dat slick looking weight belt tho. bama


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Cena does a pretty good impression of Ryback tbh


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

Man Cena sucks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> He should of said PLAYA.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If the Authority losses they go away, but I think there should be a stipulation that if the Authority wins Cena doesn't get a title shot for a year (or something like that).


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

So is it a triple threat at SS?


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Steph's mic skills are amazing, though.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Gosh, this promo is so boring and 8 minutes too long.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can we use the footage of Daniel Bryan being forced to give up his title because he couldn't compete within 30 days? 

Because that's revelant but..


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That wasnt even close to being a good promo by Ryback...


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Snapdragon said:


> Volume's fine, barely got a reaction


Yeah gonna go with deaf or hater pretty clear one or the other maybe both


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harper vs Ziggler :durant3


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Dolph vs Harper!!! Ooo yeah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why would they want to recruit Ryback if they already have five members?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Harper match!!!!!


vs Ziggler

OMG










I love how Dolph just happened to be waiting behind the curtain ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Lol @ HHH.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Good promo 

and ziggler !!!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

dolph v harper, yes please!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I'M A TEAM PLAYER!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler needs more pink. Looks weird without it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm glad Luke Harper is getting that PUSH.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We just got 17 minutes of what again?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

mattheel said:


> That wasnt even close to being a good promo by Ryback...


It was shit across the board except Luke's I'm a team player.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Whacked out :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remember when the RAWs before the PPV use to the best ones. 


That was the Attitude Era. 


Now it's like the RAW's are out of gas before the PPV.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

dolph needs new music


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Haven't worked on a Harper theme yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was an odd segment towards the end.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> Why would they want to recruit Ryback if they already have five members?


To take him out of team Cena


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Wow this whole segment just sucked the air out of the show. The crowd is dead. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Lmao at mark Henry holding the rope for Steph and she goes to hhh holding the rope

Mark tryna smash


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Can we use the footage of Daniel Bryan being forced to give up his title because he couldn't compete within 30 days?
> 
> Because that's revelant but..


The difference is that Brock being champion is something *they* planned. In their minds, Bryan was a "mistake" the fans "forced" upon them.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Team Cena becomes Team Ryback after Ryback shows Cena who the "big guy" really is.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

mattheel said:


> That wasnt even close to being a good promo by Ryback...


He didn't really have that much to work with.

Stephanie kept talking and talking.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

mattheel said:


> That wasnt even close to being a good promo by Ryback...


and you are surprised?

FEED ME MORE....(lines in my ear piece)


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

That was an abysmal start the RAW.

No one on the roster is convincing on the mic apart from Triple H or Steph.

We shouldn't be surprised though, they are the only two that ever get to speak.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> We just got 17 minutes of what again?


A Harper/Ziggler match. And I'm totally ok with that.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i was at the RAW before SS 98 when undertaker and kane came out of the closet. you don't see RAWs like that anymore. epic night in philly.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

You have a stacked team. Who gives a frak about Ryback?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This segment made Ryback look like an idiot.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> If the Authority losses they go away, but I think there should be a stipulation that if the Authority wins Cena doesn't get a title shot for a year (or something like that).



If they made that stip it would be pretty clear who would be winning the match..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

that felt like an eternity


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Love the SS team graphic. Cena +3 vs Nine people. Lol against all odds.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> The difference is that Brock being champion is something *they* planned. In their minds, Bryan was a "mistake" the fans "forced" upon them.


And when he is healthy we'll force D Bry on them again!

Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

I would rather have grumpy cat open Raw than that the S.O.S. we've been seeing since August 2013.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

uhh.....


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awful opening segment. From HHH/Steph to Ryback, it was a bore. And the way Ryback delivered his stance on the whole thing didn't get the pop it should've and I think left a sour taste in people's mouths. Just awkward. 

Wish they had done Harper/Sheamus. Let Ziggler face someone he has a chance of winning against.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

Ryback seems like a really funny guy outside of the WWE or on twitter but for some reason it does not translate well when he is on tv. I think he'd be a wrestler that would heavily benefit from the WWE allowing him to be more like himself on tv


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

RAW needs







stalking Grumpy Cat


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Natecore said:


> It was shit across the board except Luke's I'm a team player.


agreed for the most part.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Xiao said:


> That was an abysmal start the RAW.
> 
> No one on the roster is convincing on the mic apart from Triple H or Steph.
> 
> We shouldn't be surprised though, they are the only two that ever get to speak.


That's why I call it the Stephanie/HHH Variety Hour. 


It's no longer your older brother's, or parent's Monday Night RAW.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Ryback is looking for Cena to let him know he hurt his feelings. They make up and it makes grumpy cat smile. That's the whole show. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Let's go Rollins!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> A Harper/Ziggler match. And I'm totally ok with that.


They couldn't have started Raw with Harper/Ziggler? 17 minutes of nothing to get to it.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lillian is looking delicious tonight


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

OMFG Lillian Garcia MEOW KITTY KITTY KITTY. 

Damn.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Harper to win the IC title? :mark::mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Like Ziggler's gonna lose his title. :lel


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

at least they are making the IC title mean somethign again


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Let Harper win it :mark:


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> This segment made Ryback look like an idiot.


Sure did. Other times they've let him be so loquacious but now they just regressed him to a snarling mongrel.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Please just end in DQ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Title's on the line...


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Harper winning the IC title would be brilliant.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Why would they not do this after?

Let Harper win the title perhaps?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Noble & Mercury :mark:


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Lot of IC title defenses lately, damn Ziggler is putting Brock to shame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ziggler forever getting his ass whooped.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

WWE ruining another match again? Are we really surprised?!


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love this. Exactly how to book a heel and a new heel champion. GREAT.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"This is gon B good"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Lou Carper


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so where is team Cena

what a bunch of assholes


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Ziggler will still win


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Why does Ziggler need the Intercontinental belt anyway?; he ain't got no pants.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ziggler overselling a beatdown too, holy shit :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why have 3 goons on commentary if none are heels and they all spew the same shit?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I remember when Ziggler was actually from Cleveland and fighting for Cleveland pride against the Miz :maisie2*


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't give cheap title win.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Come on DOLPPPH!


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Ring the damn bell. :mark:


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> so where is team Cena
> 
> what a bunch of assholes


They're like fuck that, there's way more of them than us.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/17/14*

Dolph is damn good at being the underdog


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

About time the IC title was held by a team player


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That powerbomb tho jesus.......


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

metal briefcase?

hahahhahaha


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fucking get pinned already Ziggler. Give the damn title to Harper :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Watch Ziggler win by roll-up


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Harper is sooo good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That powerbomb was vicious. 

Dolph's gonna need to to the quiet room afterwards..


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Jesus Harper


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DarkStark said:


> *I remember when Ziggler was actually from Cleveland and fighting for Cleveland pride against the Miz :maisie2*


LOL. Yeah, that one week he was from Ohio.

Rest of his career? Hollywood, FL.

Makes sense.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> so where is team Cena
> 
> what a bunch of assholes


Big Show still on his way to the ring.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dolph the new Cena. Kicking out of everything.

And they just took another fucking break. Bastards.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wTF two ads in like 5 mins


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't we just have a commercial break?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yup, commercial....... Fucking commercial.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Didn't we just have a commercial?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

They always have commercials at the wrong times


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Another ad already?! Fuck


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Stad said:


> Watch Ziggler win by roll-up


And then get beat down some more. Because.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Not sure who i want to win this...


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah, the IC belt would brand Harper as a mid-carder, but i'd still :mark: if he won.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

What a terrible time for a commercial. Right after two near falls?
FUck you kevin dunn


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Don't worry guys, they will show us what we could have seen with the WWE App.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why have 3 goons on commentary if none are heels and they all spew the same shit?


 :trips


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

How are we expected to take Harper seriously if he gets cheap shots from three guys and still can't win? I'll be so pissed if he loses clean.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Commercials should have been during the Authority shit 'promo' saying nothing, building nothing.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Awful opening segment. From HHH/Steph to Ryback, it was a bore. And the way Ryback delivered his stance on the whole thing didn't get the pop it should've and I think left a sour taste in people's mouths. Just awkward.
> 
> Wish they had done Harper/Sheamus. Let Ziggler face someone he has a chance of winning against.


I get that Ryback didn't have too much to do, but what he was asked to do was not well executed.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534512668154294272
Idk if this was posted...


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

no matter what happens ppl set to rage


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Lol, who are we kidding, Cena doesn't care about Dolph, he will take on the Team Authority by himself


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

The General said:


> How are we expected to take Harper seriously if he gets cheap shots from three guys and still can't win? I'll be so pissed if he loses clean.



He won't be losing clean. It will either be with harper getting the belt or it ending in DQ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler should NOT win this. 

Don't have superman booking you dumb writers.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> :trips


touche.

They want to be like 2000 WCW I take it. That was still better than WWE 2014.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534512668154294272
> Idk if this was posted...


:mark: :mark: :mark: Come, on, WWE!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WHy do they spoil the match card for next weeks RAW? 

It's going to be Seth and Bray vs Cena and Ambrose.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I think I'm checking out for this Raw. If anything great happens I guess I'll just miss it. That opening promo ran me off.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

As I said....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Harper has one awesome arsenal of moves.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Dat right hand :mark:


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Natecore said:


> I think I'm checking out for this Raw. If anything great happens I guess I'll just miss it. That opening promo ran me off.


I'm just watching it to pass time until I can leave and pick up WWE 2K15 at midnight


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark Rollins


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Harper has one awesome arsenal of moves.


yeah he is very underrated. He is a great worker


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bigg Hoss said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534512668154294272
> Idk if this was posted...


TJ :mark:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Harper looks a little bit fatter.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I hate how Dolph is ruining Billy Gunn's finisher by never pinning someone with it.


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm surprised at how vocal the crowd got for that near fall


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Big Show still on his way to the ring.


:lol


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Truckstop :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Has Ziggler ever won with a fameasser? Everyone always gets excited for the pin after.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Team Cena needs to do a funny Ladder joke on Mercury at some point.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This seems to be Ziggler's moment. I just hope they don't ruin it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat Black Hole slam :mark:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

what DOES team Cena have to lose?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

wacka said:


> Lol, who are we kidding, Cena doesn't care about Dolph, he will take on the Team Authority by himself


Cena knows the five moves of doom. One move for each them :cena2


----------



## Ultra_Luigi (Feb 11, 2014)

Where's team Cena? Would be cool if Ziggler betrays them at SS. Dude is tossed like a rag doll.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

HBK like super kick and pin combo.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

lol ruthless aggression


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Harper > Bray


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mmmm, dat suuperkick.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, Harper is awesome


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

That spinning move was ridiculous


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

FROM OUT OF NOWHERE :lmao


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ziggler needs to lose this. Enough superman PG bullshit booking


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Cole said Ruthless Aggression. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Harper looks a little bit fatter.



Doesn't have to share with Bray anymore.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MaskedKane said:


> I'm just watching it to pass time until I can leave and pick up WWE 2K15 at midnight


You can probably buy a N64 and No Mercy for cheaper.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

JBL kinda breakin the 4th wall there


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Joey Mercury has got to lay off the tanning booth holy crap.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

New Champion?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Harper is champion!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn. He won the title. Cool.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Headliner said:


> This seems to be Ziggler's moment. I just hope they don't ruin it.


Wow. Nevermind.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

New Champion!!


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh shit lmfaooo


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

FFS i love harper but stupid booking.

Yeah guess its time to bury Ziggler again

WWFuckery


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Good stuff*


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FUCK YEAH!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:MARK: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

dat lariat! DAT CHAMPION! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Fuck sake. So much for Cena having his team mates back lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: LUKE FUCKING HARPER NEW IC CHAMP!!!!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they need to stop fucking around the leave JBL heel


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Natecore said:


> You can probably buy a N64 and No Mercy for cheaper.


I'll pass.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They just fucking hot shotted a title change one week after his return. Wow.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

My Boy Harper is the new IC Champ, about time :mark: :mark: :harper


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark: BACK TO THE JOBBER-VILLE WITH ZIGGLER. FUCK OFF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Fuck off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New champ


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuckkkk.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Well, shit. Good for Harper


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Who would've guessed that Harper would get a belt before Wyatt?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HARPER WON!!

Redemption for jobbing 1237298th times to the Usos


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Guess I'm happy at that, pleased for Harper anyway.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Harper won a title before Bray :lmao this company


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

New IC champ


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NEW CHAMPION. YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I'll be damned this is some Attitude Era type shit :lol


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

HOLY SHIT! Who would have thought Harper would be the first of the Wyatts to get a title?

btw Team Authority now have two titles among them.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Team Player 4 life


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, no reaction whatsoever.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Godwinns win the Intercontinental title. :jr


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah...IC Title changes randomly once again with no build up. 

Back to form WWE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WooooooHooooo! :cheer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Curb Stomp that mid-carder


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A single champion before his former boss


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:harper :harper :harper

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol Cena *


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

That fucking music does Harper NO justice.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:clap:mark:


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Curb Stomp!!!!!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

THANK YOU BASED HARPER


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow, no reaction whatsoever.


Gotta love VA.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lol

Awesome, now I need a gif of Harper poking his tongue out when he lifted the belt up


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins is a terrific troll.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cena is a giant asshole, leaving his teammate out there all alone.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Ziggler should have kept his mouth shut. Back in the dog house.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What's with Team Cena and its members never backing each other up?


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

So awesome. Everybody who checked out after the promo is a dumbass.


----------



## RustyPro (Mar 15, 2012)

Why didn't good guy John come help?


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Get in there Harper, you magnificent bastard.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Harper new IC champ


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes :banderas 

Yes :banderas

Yes :banderas


It's funny though, Luke Harper won a title before Bray Wyatt :jordan4


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Well guess the title will be back to being booked like shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Marking for Harper. He's pretty hot, too, it helps.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Good on Harper, it certainly makes up for not getting the tag titles with Rowan.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Cena has got the be the shittiest face in the history of pro wrestling

DO SOMETHING YOU MORON HELP!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Would it kill WWE to have an actual story line attached to mid card title feuds?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

GREAT booking. 

Superman comebacks are NEVER a good thing.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Eh, I like Harper as champ, but I would've waited until Survivor Series. I just realized that all the champs, besides AJ (If you count her), are heels.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Ziggler better win it back on Smackdown


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Wow and just today I was telling myself WWE has done a great job with the IC title as of late and portraying Ziggler as a fighting champion.


----------



## Spagett (Oct 4, 2011)

Harper!!!!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wow, no reaction whatsoever.


of course not. It was stupid, and I'm a huge fan of Harper, but there was zero build up to him winning.

Its meaningless


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope the belt turns a faded sweat-stained grey like Harper's shirt.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Harper looks impressive


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:harper


:harper


:harper


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

IC champ playa


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Team Cena really cares about their guys.*


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Back to the bottom of the card, Zigglypuff.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Really? Half an hour into Raw and Ryback is buried and Ziggler (who had just started to make the IC title relevant) has now lost his title. Why do i watch this garbage? :fpalm. 

I have no clue.

I like Harper but he is back with no build up and just takes the title and the crowd couldn't give a flying fuck. Pointless.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I like this for the shock value but hate it for every other reason. Luke Harper as IC champ, lol.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Fucking awesome match. 

More than made up for that shitty opening segment.

New IC champ Harper :mark:


No Cena run in? Well, they buried Ziggs for him, so I guess he doesn't need to do it now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> FFS i love harper but stupid booking.
> 
> Yeah guess its time to bury Ziggler again
> 
> WWFuckery


Well they kind of lose either way. If Zigs squeaks by Harper looks like he couldn't finish a weakened guy off, at least this way Ziggler has a couple of excuses for it and it sets up a rematch where it'll be a better match.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see some unity on Team Cena, rushing to Dolph's aid there.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Cena's team doesn't come out to help :lol


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Luke Harper the new IC Champ! :damn


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where the fuck is Team Cena lol


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, this was honestly the best way to have Ziggler lose his title. He didn't look weak at all, the match got what, 12 minutes including breaks? This lets Dolph move on to a hopefully bigger picture *sighs*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ROLLINS AND HARPER :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Good start to RAW besides the cena burial


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Didn't need Bray either, Glad Harper got the belt.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

ayye new champ


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:harper


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Team Cena really cares about their guys.*


At this point, it'd make more sense for them to turn on him, ffs.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Why do I feel like with Harper as champ the look of the IC title is going to change.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Never thought Luke Harper would win a title before Bray Wyatt


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Cena has got the be the shittiest face in the history of pro wrestling
> 
> DO SOMETHING YOU MORON HELP!


or at least have HHH say team Cena is barred from ring side or they are fired, so there is a reason for none of them to show up to help
if I was Ziggler I would quit team Cena after that


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Whatever the PPV's are gussied up Raws


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> What's with Team Cena and its members never backing each other up?


They are on the HHH/Stephanie Variety Show, Team Cena has no power. Until Authority is dissolved, these crap snuff matches won't ever end.


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

LOL @ King and Cole promoting PPV's like their something special. Don't believe the hype!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dalexian said:


> Well, this was honestly the best way to have Ziggler lose his title. He didn't look weak at all, the match got what, 12 minutes including breaks? This lets Dolph move on to a hopefully bigger picture *sighs*


LOL Ziggler isn't moving on to a bigger picture. If he doesn't win back the IC title, he'll challenge for the US title and get his ass handed to him by Rusev. Then back to being a nobody in midcard like everyone else.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RustyPro said:


> Why didn't good guy John come help?


Prob banned from ringside.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

lol at the people saying this is a bad start for raw. Great booking right here.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm Oh joy. First grumpy cat advert.


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Grumpy Cat is a GIRL, Cole, you jackass.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol At the commentators forgetting Grumpy Cat is a girl.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm guessing they really want to tease Dolph turning heel. They would be completely idiotic to turn him thought but I guess you can't be more over than their golden boys


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I'll be honest, as great at character portrayal and especially a versatile in ring hand Luke Harper is alongside good mike skills minus some strange enunciations, I thought Harper was gonna be another guy gold eluded. I certainly didn't see Harper getting gold before Bray. Well done WWE color me surprised and hey from a match perspective, Dolph had a decent little run


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I LOVE THIS CAT

Says JBL as he dies a little bit inside


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

A cat....alright


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

They still think Grumpy Cat is trending?


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Harper winning tonight is Best For Business :banderas

Fuck Dolph Ziggler :banderas


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Wondering if Orton makes an appearance tonight; or, they wait until SurSeries.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

"i love this GUY" :bbrown3


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole Grumpy the cat is our star tonight

Grumpy 'the' cat? :lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BlightedAgent said:


> They still think Grumpy Cat is trending?


If you're speaking in terms of Twitter. It's been trending all day. Literally.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Now give Rollins the WWE title


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Yeah...IC Title changes randomly once again with no build up.
> 
> Back to form WWE.


What year do you think this is? 1980? The IC title will never be booked in a serious, money drawing manner. Using it as storyline fodder like they just did is probably the best case scenario.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, I've got no problem with Harper being the IC champ. I just don't know whether it's the best idea to do now.

I mean having the IC champ strengthened Ziggler and made Cena's team look formidable against Team Authority who had the US champ. Plus, it may have been better to have Harper pin Ziggler at SvS and the authority give Harper a title shot at TLC against Ziggler and that's where he wins it.

Anyone else worried that they're making Team Authority look TOO formidable? It's beginning to look like they're making it out that Team Cena has to *gulp* 'overcome the odds'...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

STONECOLD.com



"Get on, or get the *bleep* off. :austin


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grumpy Cat is a female, Cole :fpalm


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

It's Grumpy Cat a female cat?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

DarkStark said:


> *Team Cena really cares about their guys.*


Maybe why Ziggler turns at SS, doubt it mind I don't think they care about Ziggler to do that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

We are having fun with ourselves! :cole


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

BlightedAgent said:


> They still think Grumpy Cat is trending?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


>


:Jordan


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Tyson Kidd killing it on the app again, these segments should really make the main show.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

There goes a decent 4 week feud ending in a potential quality match at tlc, these guys don't think further ahead than one week


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ziggy will probably win the title back on Smackdown.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Fucking repped (Y)


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Is it wishful thinking that the Authority will come to an end at Survivor Series?

That's thinking WWE will suddenly come to their creative senses. 


I have a feeling I'm going to be disappointed at next week's RAW in Indy. 



Just like I'm disappointed at the Nation of Domination Reboot. What is this shit?!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's a new day for 3 jobbers.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Haha at least I didn't predict that finish, and for that reason I like it 

A clean loss to a heel though? It doesn't make sense; but we'll se how it plays out I guess. I think it's good that WWE wants to have badass heels which can beat faces without cheating; it adds an air of unpredictability to the possible outcome of a match, and a level of validity to the heel. It is certainly progressive for WWE; however, it could just be them re-burying Ziggler. We shall see.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

Why is Kofi still around?


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

This "New Day" shit is Lowkey embarrassing


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck you Kofi. FUCK YOU and your jiving black church choir in the background uncle tom having ass.


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

New day!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And no fucks will be given to Kofi, Creed & Langston.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK then....The New Day is hilarious.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Can't wait for a heel Kofi.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

OK they have to be turning heel after this cheesey-ass promos.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

The Miz and Mizdow!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm only guessing, but they're probably booking the Authority members strongly because Team Cena (In reality, Cena himself overcoming four heels) will win on Sunday.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

I honestly feel bad for Kofi because of this gimmick


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Kofi with the Bill Cosby mannerisms. Awesome


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't wait for these New Day guys to come.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn where is Big E? Hopefully we're gonna see him in his vignette today.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Booing the cat lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao....


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Kofi to main event with a new gimmick


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Booing the cat

:ti


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

The cat is kinda cute


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

NEWSDAY NEWSDAY LOL


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZ & MIZDOW :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love the BOOS 
feel bad for the owners of the cat they didnt know what they were getting into it with going on WWE TV


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The crowd booing :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh wow, this is some desperate shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Whos the bigger pussy in this segment? Miz or the cat?

:hmm:


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh look a shark that has jumped...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Are they fucking serious with this new day shit?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That poor cat


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH GOD GRUMPY CAT IS SO CUTE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck off with this.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Grumpy cat using Rollins shirt as a litter box


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, at least the cat has the same opinion of Miz as everyone else.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh Jesus...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*NO BUYS.*


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Grumpy cat getting booed. Lol


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Grumpy Cat has more heat than Miz.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Poor Sandow


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

This RAW has fucking sucked so far.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Grumpy Cat looks like shes about to fall asleep.

Cant blame her.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BlightedAgent said:


> The cat is kinda cute


Haha, thought I was the only one.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

The cat is like, "Get me off this show and fast!"


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grumpy Cat gives zero fucks


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

One of the worst segments in RAW history


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Grumpy Stuntcat... Oh Miz I love you.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Damn where is Big E? Hopefully we're gonna see him in his vignette today.


Reverend E is coming. 


I don't know if you really want to see his promo.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

kariverson said:


> Damn where is Big E? Hopefully we're gonna see him in his vignette today.


I think its 2 weeks per member . Xavier Woods had 2 weeks, Kofi's on his second , I assume Big E would be next week? Unless I miscounted


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

..........just when you thought the bar couldn't be lowered any further


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Cuts to cat.

Cheers quickly turn into boos.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Even that cat knows that this shit is garbage.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> OH GOD GRUMPY CAT IS SO CUTE


It's mine! Back off! :avit::avit:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
Starting to think vince just booking shit to please himself and his granddaughters


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The cat no sold Miz like his dad


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Time to beat the shit out of the bunny again..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I hate Coles forced laugh!


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Im starting to feel really bad for that fucking cat...


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

There are no brakes on 'The Dickhead express'


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let me guess...Adam Rose is going to beat up the bunny again.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

The rosebuds are even more annoying this week...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor cat, i :lol that he gave 0 f*cks


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Strung out Adam Rose.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Think we might be getting a proper Adam Rose heel turn here.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

WTF am I watching right now? The second W stands for 'wrestling', not 'we love fucking cats'.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Can we find out who the Bunny is, please?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> fpalm
> Starting to think vince just booking shit to please himself and his granddaughters


Just now starting to think that?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol fpalm ... lets be honest.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Do I smell an Adam Rose/ Bunny feud?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We're back live on the HHH/Stephanie Variety Hour :jr

What do you think of Adam Rose and the Bunny King? :jr

I like the Bunny JR. :lawler


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just what we need after grumpy cat, Adam Rose.

Ah, anyone got a gun?


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


>


:harper


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

aGGHhhh i take it back, grumpy cat is 100x better than this conclave of shit-stains


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Huge day for gamers alright, but most of the sales are going toward GTA V, Far Cry 4, Dragon Age, and Little Big Planet. Not this garbage.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

uttahere


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Grumpy cat and now Adam Rose and The Bunny? 

Christ, how can I ever admit to anyone IRL that I watch this now? That sealed the deal.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Grumpy Cat! Bunny! Torito!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Harper actually won the Title? Fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Grumpy Cat learned from the best


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Team Heroine has arrived.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bunny should be revealed as Steen


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Flow said:


> Time to beat the shit out of the bunny again..


OK is that slang for masturbation or are we still talking about Adam Rose?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cole Did I mention that most of the match types were removed from the PS4 and Xbox One versions?

:vince3 Don't tell them that, dammit!!


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> Huge day for gamers alright, but most of the sales are going toward GTA V, Far Cry 4, Dragon Age, and Little Big Planet. Not this garbage.


Yeah, I will be buying Smash Bros. instead


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Guys they are getting all of the shitty segments out of the way first so the rest of raw should be good.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> :cole Did I mention that most of the match types were removed from the PS4 and Xbox One versions?
> 
> :vince3 Don't tell them that, dammit!!


Wait...Really? Oh well...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SHIRLEY said:


> Bunny should be revealed as Steen


As much as I want Steen to debut-I don't want him being a fucking easter bunny. He needs to come out and destroy Lesnar.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SHIRLEY said:


> Bunny should be revealed as Steen


:lol size difference


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Do they not have advertising legislation tonight? How many minutes per hour is legal in the States?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

No face scan for Rock

Same crappy People's Elbow

Same crappy Rock Bottom

No Retro Rock

Awful


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> OK is that slang for masturbation or are we still talking about Adam Rose?


Adam Rose :fact


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bittersweet title change, but Harper finally getting gold is what's best for business. Loved that he busted out the Truck Stop spinning side slam, although he'll probably have to ditch it again when Barrett returns since he already had dibs on it as the Winds of Change.

And why the hell do they keep calling Grumpy Cat a "he" when GC is actually a she? :lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope the Bunny turns out to be Emma*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I'm going to have pony up the PS3 version of Dragon Age Inquisition tomorrow. I hope it lives up to the original Dragon Age Origins game.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes! Brock @ Raw on Jan 19th. Just saw the commercial ad for Raw.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

Raw is possibly one of the most schizophrenic TV shows ever, who are they trying to aim this show at?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

World's Best said:


> Grumpy cat and now Adam Rose and The Bunny?
> 
> Christ, how can I ever admit to anyone IRL that I watch this now? That sealed the deal.


 Amusingly, the bunny is actually the embarrassing part, Grumpy Cat would probably actually be what interests them of those two.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

at Survivors Series they should have the Bunny go into an egg, never to be seen again


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

I would love to see the cat and the bunny have a real match. Now THAT would draw ratings.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

KINGPIN said:


> It's mine! Back off! :avit::avit:


Nah, I claim her. She's like fuck this shit. I agree.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :lol size difference


That's why it would be hilarious.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose been doing alot of ads lately.......


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *I hope the Bunny turns out to be Emma*


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Ambrose commercial :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

FACT


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Shill man Ambrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

adam rose is such a creeper


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Kidd / Rose minisaga continues! :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TYSON :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bunny to cost Rose the match..Oops, sry about the spoiler.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why is Kidd such a douche?

Hoodie and headphones? Wow.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Do you think that Tyson Kidd listens to his entrance music in the headphones as he walks to the ring?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Heel vs Heel? Jobber vs Jobber? Good booking, WWE!


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

zonetrooper5 said:


> Raw is possibly one of the most schizophrenic TV shows ever, who are they trying to aim this show at?


Vince..


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait why does Adam Rose look so scary? When did this happen?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> Wait...Really? Oh well...


Honestly, I wish I was joking but apparently that's the case.  I've cancelled my preorder until I see proper reviews.

Check out the first post here, lists everything that's been stripped. Even the PS3/Xbox 360 version has more match types. 

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=933850


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

They've got anti authority lunatic fringe Dean Ambrose doing Network adverts. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another Tyson win, plz.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

So Adam Rose didn't turn heel? What was the point then?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Tyson Kidd is great. FACT!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Why does Rose wear eyeliner to fight?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Grumpy Cat vs The Bunny. :side:


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

King using the word puppies? When's the last time he said that lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ambrose just doesn't sound the same when he isn't rambling like a crazy man.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Why is Ambrose, a supposed 'crazy badass'; trying to sell me the WWE network? :fpalm:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iKingAces said:


> Heel vs Heel? Jobber vs Jobber? Good booking, WWE!


so would this match have no one gave 4 fucks?


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What, Jerry with a puppies reference in 2014?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

OH OH OH OH OHHHHHH, OH OH OH OH.


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

PUPPIES


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to get subs to Network with Ambrose who is over with people instead of Cena


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This #MemeDayNightRAW stuff on Twitter is funny


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rose has a sick spine buster.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The bunny is flirting.

Something said on tv in 2014.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Kidd is 3-0! :fact


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

KingLobos said:


> Why is Kidd such a douche?
> 
> Hoodie and headphones? Wow.


When he takes all those lame accessories off, he sort of reminds me of Crash Holly. 

Too bad WWE invest nothing in their mid-cards today. 


A better gimmick for Kidd would be him defending a cruiserweight title 24/7.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is going to be a long fucking night.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Bunny wants some of that Nattie Pie


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so, is the bunny supposed to be rose's version of this guy??


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TJ wins again :fact


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

its a WHITE GUY but Cole still says it could be Ron Simmons


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

AT least Tyson won


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Why is Ambrose, a supposed 'crazy badass' trying to sell me the WWE network?


Because they know people like him. They can't possibly put the face of the company out there as he is hated.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Can't even tell if Tyson Kidd is a heel anymore lmao


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Remember when Natalya used to wrestle?


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

"The bunny was busy twerking for Natalya"

Yup, look how far we've come :HHH2:HHH2:HHH2


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Bruh............


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

...what the fuck was that even....


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

what the fuck


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Rose just got anal rape. LOL.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Did he......DOGGGY STYLE????


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The bunny and Adam Rose story line has been given more time on Raw then Ambrose/Wyatt


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What the fuck?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> Honestly, I wish I was joking but apparently that's the case.  I've cancelled my preorder until I see proper reviews.
> 
> Check out the first post here, lists everything that's been stripped. Even the PS3/Xbox 360 version has more match types.
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=933850


Yeah, I just assumed that since it was delayed, that they would be adding/improving stuff. Oh well, I already paid for my PS4 version, and I really only care about the Career/NXT mode anyway. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when you turned on a face once and you were officially a heel. 

I guess in the new WWE logic, you haven't driven the point home that you're a bad guy until you've turned on your friend 12 times. 

At least the bunny was smart enough to figure it out this time.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"It's just nature guys."

Well played, JBL. Made an awkwardly unfunny segment, funny.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

And now we have attempted sodomy by a guy in a bunny costume. Yeah.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh, come on that's easy, it's Cena in the suit.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Lol at the Bunny


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

am i high


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I feel that this dark Adam Rose look stole Drew Macintyre's true character before they ruined him throwing him in 3MB.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

That was not PG


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

Yo.... what the fuck... hahahaha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thats not very PG


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ah just when you think it can't get worse.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh god.... /fpalm


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Announcers don't even know what to do with that. Bunny shoot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah. I'm going to tap out soon .


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Did Rose just get raped by the bunny?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

da' fuk :lol


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rapist bunny.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They did it! They finally went where I thought they would with the Rose gimmick


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did they just have the bunny hump him!? :lmao :lol :ti:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

So from seeing that, the bunny is.....Darren Young...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I wish they'd just reveal who the bunny is already...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

THAT'S NOT PG!!!!! lmao


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Adam Rose looks fucking psychotic. We is doing this party gimmick.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

WOO! WRESTLEMANIA! reigns vs brock meh

WOO! DANIEL BRYAN! :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

THAT IS NOT PG


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

The bunny's a rapist?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What's with this gay ass music?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Remember when Natalya used to wrestle?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Kennedyowns said:


> The bunny and Adam Rose story line has been given more time on Raw then Ambrose/Wyatt


Ambrose, I know why you're upset. It's cause you're mad at your Daddy. 





:russo


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Those people are going to get to see the Reigns era begin live in person.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Heidenreich is the bunny


----------



## BlightedAgent (Aug 9, 2013)

I can't wait to go to WM31


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

What. The. Fuck.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Look at Rose grinning. Everyone can tell he likes getting humped


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

The average ticket price for Wrestlemania this year is $432 dollars. 

That's not PG.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

I'm assuming someone backstage actually wrote down in the script that said: 

*The bunny humps Adam Rose​*


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> So from seeing that, the bunny is.....Darren Young...


You son of a gun. Stole my joke. Still funny regardless.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Adam's rosebud was violated by a Bunny. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it weird to anybody else that Luke Harper is a title holder before Bray is?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

He wasn't twerking, Cole. He was doing the Charleston. :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

PG WWE 2014 - Bunny doggystyle on a guy


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YES WYATT ON RAW FINALLY


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Even Michael Cole sounded embarrassed and like he wanted to get away from it quickly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wait so they start a bray wyatt entrance then cut to an ad"?

didnt they just return from an ad like 15 secs ago

is this real life


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

'Raw IS Bunny-Rape'.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Bunny's just doing what bunnies do. It's just nature. :draper2


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Five bucks that it's Heidenreich under the bunny suit.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The funny thing is, if the Bunny had back-suplexed Adam Rose and beaten him down, he'd probably have gotten a bit of a pop.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I couldn't get my link to work all evening, and when I do the bunny is dry humping Adam Rose...what the hell is that all about?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They brought back I'm here!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yeah. I'm going to tap out soon .


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Was that a Rose face turn? I mean hes become a victim of sexual assault. We're not supposed to boo him now, are we?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bruce Blitz is going to riot on his review tonight with the Bunny on Rose sex


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He wasn't twerking, Cole. He was doing the Charleston. :lmao


Well technically he was trying to do Adam Rose but..........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Bunny is my new favorite wrestler!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Insane amount of commercials tonight. Show has no flow whatsoever.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

:nowords


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :HA Those people are going to get to see the Reigns era begin live in person.


Which gets more of a reaction: The Divas death spot match or Reigns title win?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

gaz0301 said:


> I couldn't get my link to work all evening, and when I do the bunny is dry humping Adam Rose...what the hell is that all about?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Vince's reaction


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Anal rape = illegal

Anal rape by a guy in a bunny costume = 'It's just nature' :draper2


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

so the bunny is a rapist that's character development right there, this guy could be the next Kane


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Monday Night Commercials. When this makes the network it will take 17 minutes to watch through start to finish


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Pacmanboi said:


> Five bucks that it's Heidenreich under the bunny suit.


Well, he did anal rape Cole before, so it's his nature.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Won't lie, the bunny drama actually intrigues me, makes ya look forward to revealing who it is finally. Also makes me excited to see Rose.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShadowZiggy said:


> I'm assuming someone backstage actually wrote down in the script that said:
> 
> *The bunny humps Adam Rose​*


and then someone said "GREAT! go with it"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG we are only an hour into raw
i thought two hours passed already ha


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bruce Blitz is going to riot on his review tonight with the Bunny on Rose sex


And the SmarkBusters.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't think Bugz Bunny was that horny. Anyway, this just screams fuckery Raw.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

im suprised more of the Exotic Express arent rapists...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

You probably shouldn't remind people of that awful finish, WWE...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So they thought gay bunny anal rape would get over with ********?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Remind us of how they ruined Hell in A Cell with an interruption of Bray Wyatt that should have occurred to John Cena vs Randy Orton. Making Cena lose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dean Wyatt!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get scar'd y'all.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE dropping them subtle hints that the bunny is Darren Young :lol


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

SiON said:


> im suprised more of the Exotic Express arent rapists...


Who knows what goes down on that bus though?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Remember this Cole.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Tommy-V said:


>


Alexa Bliss and a humping bunny. A most excellent juxtaposition.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Best entrance today


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

shut the fuck up during brays entrance. Cole,King and JBL


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Who would of guessed Harper would have a title before Bray??


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Who doesnt enjoy some beastiality...eh, Vince?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena will hump Orton later


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Ok I missed that. One question...

WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK WERE THEY THINKING, ARE THEY FUCKING SERIOUS?????!!!!!!!!!!1111111

One more question. How the hell is Adam Rose the heel in this feud?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Way Bryatt


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Heidenrich now writing a poem about being a bunny and humping Adam Rose.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

I hate that I don't care for Bray Wyatt. But he really does nothing for me. I mean he has that creepy dark gimmick that could potentially have replaced Taker but it's just not doing anything for me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Ok I missed that. One question...
> 
> WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK WERE THEY THINKING, ARE THEY FUCKING SERIOUS?????!!!!!!!!!!1111111


"Fuck the word wrestling. Do away with that." :vince3


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Wyatt preaching the truth about love. Fuck love.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

anyone else think that Bray could do a spot on Christopher Walker impression


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Just get to the fucking point, Bray.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao @ The Reaction

This typa shit would have been normal in the Attitude Era....Something like that happens now, everyone loses their shit :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Love how Bray ballroom dances with himself during his promos.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No feud seems to end with Bray Wyatt. They just seem to linger like car farts.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I come in peace.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Writers of this Show after Vince didn't approve of something


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Great promo work, boring as shit because WWE don't know how to book anyone but Superman.*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooring


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Bray Wyatt way too smart for 98% of his audience. How many people in the crowd know what "malignant" means?


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow it's sad how i already dont give a fuck about ambrose and wyatt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Fuck this feud. Fuck creative. Wyatt is a great promo but fuck this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bray is the best promo guy in the WWE by far.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Ok I missed that. One question...
> 
> WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK WERE THEY THINKING, ARE THEY FUCKING SERIOUS?????!!!!!!!!!!1111111
> 
> One more question. How the hell is Adam Rose the heel in this feud?


Because Bunny's just doing what bunnies do :draper2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'm pretty sure Wyatt wants Dean's cock.*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

kariverson said:


> Ok I missed that. One question...
> 
> WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK WERE THEY THINKING, ARE THEY FUCKING SERIOUS?????!!!!!!!!!!1111111
> 
> One more question. How the hell is Adam Rose the heel in this feud?



:lmao :lmao :lmao Holy shit. Imagine if you were a WWE fan and you were going to finally "admit" to your friends that you watch wrestling and you wanted to show them how "cool" WWE is nowadays and you somehow missed the first hour of Raw and tuned in EXACTLY as that was happening. That's the type of shit that makes people look down on Wrestling.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

SP103 said:


> No feud seems to end with Bray Wyatt. They just seem to linger like car farts.


No, Wyatt ends up trying to build a feud, then loses every match and drops lower on the card.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

So we've had a mugging(Ziggler) and attempted bunny rape....Tell me the guy involved in the Katie Vick segment isn't in charge of the company?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Dean's lifetime of isolation mustn't include his days in the Shield.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Is it weird to anybody else that Luke Harper is a title holder before Bray is?


In storyline, the thing with Bray is that he has the mystique of being an enigma that nobody knows much of anything about. Harper and Rowan had already been stated as being normal, working class guys who were down-on-their-luck and spiritually weakened until Wyatt came to them and took them under his wing, which resulted in them finding renewed focus in life but at the cost of their humanity and sanity.

So no, Harper having a title before Wyatt isn't that weird at all.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Bray is the best promo guy in the WWE by far.


He is but he's over exposed and badly used.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Another "embrace this" bullshit storyline.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Even Flow said:


> I come in peace.


but you go in pieces


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DarkStark said:


> *I'm pretty sure Wyatt wants Dean's cock.*


*EW!*


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I love bray, but hes essentially used this same promo in three feuds.


----------



## dmccourt95 (Jul 10, 2013)

Is it bad that Wyatt should probably dumb down his promos


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If they booked this feud properly and at the right time, it could really draw money.

Now? It's just an above-average mid-card feud. Feh. What a waste.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

These two are doing some great work but they're putting the more intense stuff on Smackdown. Which is good for Smackdown of course, but not quite so good for those who only watch RAW.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

This segment is cringe worthy


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DarkStark said:


> *I'm pretty sure Wyatt wants Dean's cock.*


Would be a better explanation then they have.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Crowd reaction not what I thought it would be ....


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pre-Recording magic. 

It is about time somebody used that to their advantage.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

TripleG said:


> Is it weird to anybody else that Luke Harper is a title holder before Bray is?


WHAT?! DON'T FUCKING TELL ME ZIGGLER LOST THE BELT


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally, a decent segment between the two.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Good one Cole, "Hey it's Dean Ambrose"


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Cell phone recording with quality like that? Yeah okay, Dean. LOL.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally some action


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Wyatt sux cuz his promo dont make no cents" - Inbreds.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I have zero clue what this feud is accomplishing

Poor ambrose/bray


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dean looks less bald when his hair is dry


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought a leather jacket because of Dean...Well faux...Fuck I'm a lame ass mark.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Haha Bray ran like a bitch


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the moral of this story is: Ambrose should never wet his hair. Ever.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Get scar'd y'all.


:nowords


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dean killing it and making this feud bearable.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great work by Wyatt and Ambrose. Looking forward to their match at SVS.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These 2 are so talented, but this shit sucks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

To you to Dean Ambrose, Thank You Very Much.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

If you notice, people aren't reacting to either of these guys. It's depressing.

What's even more depressing is that these two are in this position so they can get Reigns over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

iKingAces said:


> Cell phone recording with quality like that? Yeah okay, Dean. LOL.



Dont most smart phones take 1080p video now?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Pre-Recording magic.
> 
> It is about time somebody used that to their advantage.


(Y)


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wyatt is the best promo cutter in the company today. Reminds me a lot of Mankind


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Man these long time ramblings of Wyatt needs to stop. No one is taking him serious. WWE just have Bray get to the main point and that is it.fpalm


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The bunny humping

uttahere


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't understand why Harper has the IC belt but I guess it can't be that bad


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> "Wyatt sux cuz his promo dont make no cents" - Inbreds.


I rather have a WCW superstar :trips like Raven delivering a promo over Bray Wyatt.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> If you notice, people aren't reacting to either of these guys. It's depressing.
> 
> What's even more depressing is that these two are in this position so they can get Reigns over.


Save_Us_Bryan_From_Reigns


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Vårmakos said:


> WHAT?! DON'T FUCKING TELL ME ZIGGLER LOST THE BELT


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Meh. Is that it? 7 minutes? Bray saying nothing he hasn't already said and Ambrose in semi comedy mode? What an utter waste.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I bet Ziggler is the only face to lose tonight fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> Man these long time ramblings of Wyatt needs to stop. No one is taking him serious. WWE just have Bray get to the main point and that is it.fpalm


Exactly. I rather have him not speak at all, or if he does speak, speak little.

Doing wonders for Luke Harper.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

JBL is a little slow lol


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

aaarrggghhh my stream cut out


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Feed Me More time


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Guess Ziggler is about to get Swagger'd.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I rather have a WCW superstar :trips like Raven delivering a promo over Bray Wyatt.


Raven was the man though.


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

I loved it.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

No reaction for Ryback once again.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I want Rybaxel back.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's feeding time.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

This crowd is barely reacting to anything :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This might be the worst crowd i have ever seen...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Feed Him More, Y'all.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

How is it possible to book a boring Wyatt/Ambrose feud? The WWE had a chance to do something different with this and they totally are not..

Heel cuts a promo, face enters through crowd and chases heel off. How many times have we seen that?


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, this crowd is dead.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Here comes the Big Guy


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dean's Girls Girls Girls theme would be alot better if it came with strippers on a dance pole.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How cool if Kurt Angle joined Team Cena, and also The Rock and Stone Cold, and a sober Scott Hall.


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

man this crowd sucks, why be quiet during rybacks entrance


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

No pop at all for Rybacks second entrance lol..

This crowd fucking sucks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose being a comedy face fucking ruins everything about him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

DarkStark said:


> *I'm pretty sure Wyatt wants Dean's cock.*


Can't blame him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why would the crowd react to a guy that's came out a second time in one hour...?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> How cool if Kurt Angle joined Team Cena, and also The Rock and Stone Cold, and a sober Scott Hall.


A waste of a Angle, Rock & Stone Cold appearance and a bad match with Hall.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Exactly. I rather have him not speak at all, or if he does speak, speak little.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing wonders for Luke Harper.



But Bray is a cult leader. Pretty sure recruitment is reliant on speech.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm calling it now. Reigns and Bryan returns to team with Cena. It's all been a work. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I remember when crowds weren't filled with old parents, nerds, and little kids.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Ambrose/Wyatt is a borefest all on its own. If the crowds cared, they would've reacted more. They didn't. You can't even pin this lackluster feud on Reigns who isn't even around. 

Good look to Harper on winning the IC belt. He has a belt and actual purpose at the moment, unlike Bray.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Brilliant promo by Bray; and I loved the pre-recording reveal.

Its sad that today's audience only gives a fuck about juvenile schticks, and cheap pops


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't blame the crowd, watered-down version of Ryback sucks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ambrose being a comedy face fucking ruins everything about him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

What a surprise. Ryback comes out to near silence despite the fact that crowd were into him before they decided to use the cena burial footage. 

:lol Just how fucking stupid are the people running this show?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DarkStark said:


> *Dean's Girls Girls Girls theme would be alot better if it came with strippers on a dance pole.*


Isnt more like kick start my heart>


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

djkhaled said:


> man this crowd sucks, why be quiet during rybacks entrance


 Because they don't like him that much? They're not entertained by him? They don't care about him? You know, the obvious reasons for why a crowd might not react to a certain guy?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> But Bray is a cult leader. Pretty sure recruitment is reliant on speech.


That's true but it's not doing anything for him. They book him like a bitch.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Why would the crowd react to a guy that's came out a second time in one hour...?


:fact


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

They refer to Ambrose's past in CZW on the WWE App.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

dont larry hte cable guy
please no


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> Ambrose/Wyatt is a borefest all on its own. If the crowds cared, they would've reacted more. They didn't. You can't even pin this lackluster feud on Reigns who isn't even around.
> 
> Good look to Harper on winning the IC belt. He has a belt and actual purpose, unlike Bray.


Umm, if you are using your ears this crowd obviously does not care about the entire show besides a fucking cat. Where the hell even is this Raw?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh great, more guests on RAW


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

really


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh god no.......


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck you.

Goodnight, everyone.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

OH MY GOD IS WWE LIVING IN 2008?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Larry the Cable Guy?


uttahere


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Because they don't like him that much? They're not entertained by him? They don't care about him? You know, the obvious reasons for why a crowd might not react to a certain guy?


Considering they started chanting for him in the opening segment before he even spoke I'd have to think that you're wrong. 

What is more likely is that they cooled off on him because he was made to look like a fucking idiot when they played the Cena footage from last year. :fpalm


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh fuck off with this guest host crap WWE


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

W/hat the fuckkkkk... Fuck Larry


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wait, Larry the Cable Guy is still a thing?


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

fpalm NO! NO! NO!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You can tell people wait for Ambrose to say something crazy but when he finishes and it's a bore, you can hear the letdown.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ambrose/Bray segment was awesome. Ambrose is over as fuck. Still wish they had more time.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ambrose/Wyatt has sucked.

Also...I can't believe Ziggler isn't in that match anymore. Wow.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm Larry the Cable Guy? That douche hasn't been relevant in a decade.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Larry The Cable Guy? Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

JFC w another guest fpalm


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> Ambrose/Wyatt is a borefest all on its own. If the crowds cared, they would've reacted more. They didn't. *You can't even pin this lackluster feud on Reigns who isn't even around.
> *
> Good look to Harper on winning the IC belt. He has a belt and actual purpose at the moment, unlike Bray.


Why would anyone blame Reigns?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Larry The Cable Guy :lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Larry the cable guy?




does vince not own a television?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:buried time.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Cable guy :lol


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

It could get worse than Grumpy Cat...a lot fucking worse.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Really? His highest accolade yet?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No Larry, we aren't with you.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Pretty great Wyatt/Ambrose promo. It's too bad the crowd is pretty bad.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Fuck off *******.

Thought they were talking about Cena at first though. :lmao


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Why is Larry the Cable Guy still getting work?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I rather see Florida Georgia Line again than him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Larry The Cable Guy? Unless he slips up and calls someone the n word I have no interest.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This match is gonna suck. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cable Guy is Team Cena's secret surprise team member


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro got a fat ass. Can't believe I'm only noticing this now.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So they've brought back the bullshit guest host and turned it into guest star.

These fucking idiots...and as I type they give Cesaro a jobber entrance, these mother fuckers.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Why do i have a feeling that Cesaro is going over here? That opening segment reeks of a burial. Maybe the big guy is getting fucked over.. again.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Who is that Larry guy?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow WWE. You really are going for the bottom of the barrel. 

Larry the Cable Guy? Really?! REALLY?!?!?! 

Sad truth, Shawn Michaels dresses like him now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Larry The Fucking Cable Guy. fpalm WHO????

Also, lol at Ryback out for a 2nd time in less than an hour. Horrible, horrible.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I like how Ryback actually has a personality now. His renewed push is definitely warranted.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the week after larry the cable guy the WWE will probably get Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Larry the Cable Guy on Raw next week.... I don't....what...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Cesaro having to job to Ryback fpalm


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ryback just Ultimate Warrior'd Cesaro :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro is washed so bad.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KingLobos said:


> I remember when crowds weren't filled with old parents, nerds, and little kids.


So you wish wrestling crowds are filled with fat, unkempt, neckbeard fucks?


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Well .. Ziggler's career is over. No reason to watch this garbage any further.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

It pains me to watch this. I'm off. I just got Tales of Hearts on my Vita and it'll certainly entertain me more than this shit. Bye.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeeeaaaahhh Cesaro is fucking done.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Pacmanboi said:


> I like how Ryback actually has a personality now. His renewed push is definitely warranted.


His ring work still isn't up to snuff


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh fuck you.
> 
> Goodnight, everyone.


Goodnight, love.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"New bright SUNNY day" :lawler


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The WWE is such a parody of itself. It's literally cookie cutter wrestling and you can bank on nothing unpredictable happening.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Miss this fucker.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

So cena is about and watching but couldn't be fucked to help out Dolph :ti


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, Cena watches Ryback; but, lets Dolph get jumped? Ffs.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Cesaro deserves better than this however you can't deny that Ryback's newly pushed character has gotten great responses and reviews.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

This crowd sucks so bad. Where are they tonight?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro >>>>>>>> Ryback >>>>>>> Reigns


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Some boos for Ryback

Outside of the Feed me More chant he isn't over right now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro is cooler than Ryback, but fuck! Why push him?!


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate this company.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Why would anyone want to join Team Cena? Cena barely does anything for his team. :ti.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cesaro is washed and Ryback is so ass in the ring. I'd rather watch the lifetime Aaliyah movie than this shit. :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ToddTheBod said:


> The WWE is such a parody of itself. It's literally cookie cutter wrestling and you can bank on nothing unpredictable happening.


Well in 2014 I didn't expect Larry the fucking Cable Guy to be on my tv. Who's next week, Carlos Mencia or Dane Cook?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Why would anyone blame Reigns?


They were a few posters about two pages back blaming Reigns for Ambrose/Wyatt under performing so far. My dream feud was Bray/Dean but Bray is just doing his usual "I'm saving you" babble and creative is lost on what to do with Ambrose. 

This crowd is meh tonight.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> Miss this fucker.


Yeah, he would be a breath of fresh air burying the Authority segments on the mic.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

ziggler gets attacked ...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Larry the Cable Guy on Raw next week.... I don't....what...












:vince$ :vince$


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

0 chemistry in this match.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

JBL just ripped on Teddy Longs tag matches.?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ambrose being a comedy face fucking ruins everything about him.


His character is literally "I'm a weird guy. I do weird things. Isn't that cool?"


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

xdryza said:


> Why is Larry the Cable Guy still getting work?


The WWE holds ******* stereotypes in high regard!


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> 0 chemistry in this match.


Ryback still isn't ready for matches over 2 minutes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"6 man tag matches every night with teddy long" 

There were 6man tag matches in the main event like 7 weeks a row to protect Reigns robotic ass, JBL, ya chode.

Don't have anybody goin "1 ON 1 WIT DA UNDATAKA", though unk3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

King of Swing chants lol Ryback is over


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> 0 chemistry in this match.


0 fucks given for this match.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

What a terrible match


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

So 2014 suddenly decided to be 2009?WWE,out of all the years you wanted to go back to, you went back to THAT one...fuck this company.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback gassed lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can I just get some Nikki Bella please.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Angle, Scott Hall, Cena, Rock, and SCSA?

Team decrepit
Team Old fart
Team Ben Gay
Team Ensure
Team Old as Fuck
Team Creaking Bones


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TromaDogg said:


> :vince$ :vince$












Really? They are bringing him next week?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Problem with the match is that they were just doing stuff so that they could go on an advertisement break. I reckon they will pick it up, once the show comes back up.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> 0 chemistry in this match.


It's really bad. I used to think Cesaro/Rollins could have a good match with anyone. This one is a letdown so far. There's only so much Cesaro can do with Ryback. 

At least the Aaliyah movie had a trainwreck aspect to it that you could enjoy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People only want Ryback to win the Rumble because he has returned and something fresh in minds, just like people wanted Orton to win a week before that, and Ambrose a month before that. Strong booking = now people's favorite. Ryback won't be getting this love on here in a month.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Olivia Pope said:


> *They were a few posters about two pages back blaming Reigns for Ambrose/Wyatt under performing so far.* My dream feud was Bray/Dean but Bray is just doing his usual "I'm saving you" babble and creative is lost on what to do with Ambrose.
> 
> This crowd is meh tonight.


That's just silly. This feud sucks because Wyatt's been booked to give the same ramblimg BS and Ambrose overperforms on top of being booked like a cartoon character.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

It's almost embarrassing how dead the crowd is.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, the "newness" of Ryback's return is gone thanks to how pissed people are at how they're using Cesaro. 

When will these dipshits get a clue?


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This show might be the worst Raw ever. I know that covers some territory but damn. If we get an Erick Rowan bit, it will most likely be the highlight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Is it just me or does Ryback get winded pretty easily?


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cesaro doing a William Regal with the new Goldberg?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

McDonalds Cena


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Doing that to Nikki :homer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

King of swing chants again


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Why isn't Cesaro main eventing yet


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've seen more from crowds in High School Gyms. This match is sucking the air out of me, this forum and the crowd...and apparently a gassed Ryback.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or does Ryback get winded pretty easily?


I don't even think Reigns is that bad.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Tommy-V said:


>


:lmao I just watched this (delay on DVR). 
This night will go down in history. 
The first ever furry humping a Superstar for WWE.
That .gif will serve this forum well in the cumming months.

It's just nature y'all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why does Cesaro bother with kneepads?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Is it just me or does Ryback get winded pretty easily?


I wonder how a Batista/Ryback match will go :jordan5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE said:


> Why isn't Cesaro main eventing yet


They think Ryback and Reigns should be the main event 'beasts'. Let them have their hopes, and when they don't get over, Cesaro will take the spot.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What an awful powerbomb spot. Ewww


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

God, this match is so bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God, Ryback really needs to work on his cardio. Damn man. Even Warrior hardly got gassed this bad.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

wtf was that splash? :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Ryback has too much padding on his arms and too bright. Really a bad look.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm very surprised Cesaro didn't get buried in a 5 minute match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is a fucking monster, my god.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Damn this crowd is dead and Ryback is blown up. Even Ultimate Warrior had more stamina.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Cesaro is doing his best Brock Lesnar impression.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro trying to go for a Lesnar L O L


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They think Ryback and Reigns should be the main event 'beasts'. Let them have their hopes, and when they don't get over, Cesaro will take the spot.


he will never take the spot as long as he is extremely terrible on the mic


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Triple Suplexs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The sad truth? Cesaro is going to get blamed for this match.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

My man Ryback looks gassed as fuck.

I have to give WWE credit though their intent is to make Ryback do more than 5 minute squash matches.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ryback is done. Get the respirator.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

hahahaha people are turning on ryback already


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ryback is just not a main eventer imo...


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

Jeez Ryback is exhausted.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryaback can't even move lol


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Ryback is winded. Just finish this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cesaro with the HBK ELBOW.

:mark: :hbk1


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

That move Ryback just did reminded me of Goldberg...


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

For once the commentary is doing their jobs and calling the match and hyping it up and it's this garbage.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

If only WWE would invest in a valet for Cesaro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I feel lifeless watching this shit. I need to watch something to make me smile.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Shit. Late catch on that power slam.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Man, Ryback is dying? :lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Ryback's attires are too goofy looking.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I've heard boring and Goldberg chants again..Yep, Ryback is definitely not over, and is losing what little momentum he had.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryback cant even execute moves safely without buckling. He's winded.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> I feel lifeless watching this shit. I need to watch something to make me smile.


Big E should be out in about 15 minutes. (Y)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good Lord that match was awful. 

Thank God it is over.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Loose Reality said:


> Ryback has too much padding on his arms and too bright. Really a bad look.


:whoa 

Of all the things you could potentially complain about in this match....you complain about too much padding on Ryback's arms??


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ryback is deaddddddd. Give this dude some oxygen.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Ugh. This Cena-style of booking for Ryback


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Cesaro


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't front this match has it's moments, there is a bunch of times I was like wow this is good but overall this match was eh.

Towards the end I think it was pretty good.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Amazingly someone got a bad match out of cesaro


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Batista would last longer than Ryback.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Second half of that match wasn't all that bad, tbh.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Ryback did well, he's gassed but most of the moves he sold were clean.*


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

That match was fucking terrible.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think Ryback will need another hernia op after that.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

WWE said:


> Ryback cant even execute moves safely without buckling. He's winded.


Agree. Cesaro was probably legit terrified by the end of that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the point of giving a monster more then 5 mins in the ring? This not a pay per view


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Renee :mark:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Renee :sodone


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/17/14*



WWE said:


> Ryback cant even execute moves safely without buckling. He's winded.


I wanted to have faith in his return, but ffs he can only pull off good squash matches.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Ok, this match is 2nd worst I've ever seen on a Monday Night...Worst was Iron Sheik/Virgil. I actually, literally fell asleep about 4 minutes in...It lasted 12 minutes I'm told.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

John Cena "I can't wait to bury Ryback"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Trying to give Ryback a chance since he's come back, but geez, that was terrible.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

You didn't even try to help


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cena looks like Big Bird.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, it's the little Hulkster.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena should be all like "I ain't picking Ryback. He sucks more wind than I kiss ass".


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cesaro is way too talented to be a jobbing to anyone.

He should be on one of the teams.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So Cena was backstage all night watching Dolph getting his ass kicked


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off Ronald Mcdonald.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, brother.

"You see what the authority is doing" but you couldn't help Ziggler?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Not sure what was terrible about the match. I thought it could've been better, but overall it was decent.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Ryback looked really bad there. I don't remember him getting this winded against Cena last week or Kane on SD. Ryback's been off the whole night come to think of it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

LANA :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Man. Ryback was so gassed that was sad to watch..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread - 11/17/14*



RyanPelley said:


> Ryback's attires are too goofy looking.


+1 Ryback as a whole looks goofy.

They can keep pushing these green, botchfest, easily winded big guys, guys like Rollins will stay on top.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da fuck is Lana's hair doing right now? Looks weird af.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena cut off Renee and then she got cut off by Rusev's music. 

Poor girl. So rude.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"There's little I can do."

Hell, how about a little effort? Letting Ziggler get beat down by 2 stooges and Rollins, so you don't bother. The Authority shouldn't even need to convince these guys to ditch Cena.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The Authority taking out Team Cena ... sans Cena


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lana


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana :mcw1


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

As much as I love Ryback and Cesaro, that match was meh at best, even with the amount of time it got. The crowd being zombies didn't help matters either. :\


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

World's Best said:


> :whoa
> 
> 
> 
> Of all the things you could potentially complain about in this match....you complain about too much padding on Ryback's arms??



I had tried to stop watching the match, but the bright red kept catching the eye.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lana :homer


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

rakija said:


> The Authority taking out Team Cena ... sans Cena


this is how good those bookers are. . .


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lillian is checking out Rusev. Lana's gonna swing that belt at her if she doesn't quit it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> As much as I love Ryback and Cesaro, that match was meh at best, even with the amount of time it got. The crowd being zombies didn't help matters either. :\


It got decent at the end but they were so off at the beginning of the match. Crowd's had to sit through this show so I don't blame them for zoning out.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This RAW sucks so bad, it's literally hurting my stomach.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I'm going to guess that the crowd wasn't just dead for the Ryback/Cesaro match, they're going to be dead the entire night. Even if Punk showed up.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SpeedStick said:


> What the point of giving a monster more then 5 mins in the ring? This not a pay per view


One of the reasons is certainly to try and diminish the "Goldberg" chants, which result from a combo of his look and 3 minute squash matches.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> "There's little I can do."
> 
> Hell, how about a little effort? Letting Ziggler get beat down by 2 stooges and Rollins, so you don't bother. The Authority shouldn't even need to convince these guys to ditch Cena.


Every single one of them has umpteen dozen reasons to turn on Cenawinslol. They've been buried by him in the past numerous times.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

When are they gonna force Lilian to sing the Russian national anthem?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Oh, brother.
> 
> "You see what the authority is doing" but you couldn't help Ziggler?


Cena doesn't give a shit about doing what's right. It's actually funny how he's supposed to be the super duper nice guy but he *never* comes out to save any of the faces unless its somebody that he's feuding with at the time. He's a heel that cuts face promos, even then he's an asshole :lmao


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This RAW sucks so bad, it's literally hurting my stomach.


Go to the bathroom and change the channel after! It won't hurt you.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Lets be honest here, if the crowd had actually popped to any of the spots in the match or were more invested that match would have got a lot better reaction from all of us. 

It wasn't a bad match. It wasn't great but it was definitely decent-good (As far as Ryback matches go). Crowd was just completely flat.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I know sometimes folks can over-exaggerate how dead a crowd is, but I think we can all agree tonight that the crowd actually is that bad.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Marcos 25063 said:


> this is how good those bookers are. . .


They suck, but you know Cena is going to end up single handedly overcoming the Authority. It's just too obvious at this point. The entire Authority is practically begging for an attitude adjustment. :cena4


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

This Raw doesn't seem awful so far but this crowd is destroying it. Where is Raw tonight?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I know sometimes folks can over-exaggerate how dead a crowd is, but I think we can all agree tonight that the crowd actually is that bad.



I think the Ziggler loss took it out of the, as they were pretty into it before then


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rusev is huge. This dude must have been in some underground Russian lab for years before being released to the public.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

mezomi said:


> This Raw doesn't seem awful so far but this crowd is destroying it. Where is Raw tonight?


It is awful and so is the crowd.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana's accent keeps getting worse


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Raw won't be in a city with a hot crowd the rest of the year. fuck.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

CHUT DA FUCK UP!


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

OK, Lana. I shut up. Now take me.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

BREAK THE INTERNET.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Rusev is huge. This dude must have been in some underground Russian lab for years before being released to the public.


He's built like a goddamn trunk.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

"My body"

Hahaha :lol


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

World's Best said:


> They suck, but you know Cena is going to end up single handedly overcoming the Authority. It's just too obvious at this point. The entire Authority is practically begging for an attitude adjustment. :cena4


well....He earned the nickname Super Cena not by accident :cena5


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Oh shit Lana. Get it girl.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

My gawd Lanas ass


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

yeah tbh i don't hate raw tonight

the crowd sucks ass tho


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana putting over her body.

:mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Lana...I like your body too. We ALL like your body.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Lana is a Lana mark.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat ass good LAWD :mcw1 :lenny :homer :moyes1


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh so true Lana!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well Lana does have a point about her body.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

That was awkward, and embarrassing


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Ravishing Body


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Lana is such an amazing talker


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh shit Lana is getting scandalous!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lmao Lana turning into Kim Kardashian.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Rusev is huge. This dude must have been in some underground Russian lab for years before being released to the public.


Check out his Bulgarian bulge. Whoa!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Putin topless lel. Knew it. :tyson


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*EW!*


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Oh Lana, you're awesome.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:maury


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Fucking Health Slater.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Slater :westbrook5


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:LOL

LOL Slater


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I would be in full support of Slater being the first one to beat Rusev.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would take Lana over Kim Kardashin any day!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Oh goodness Slater....


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Heath 4 President.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

health slater lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

YES YES YES

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Heath Slater top face in the company.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Heath Slater :HA


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK....I am on drugs. I must be on drugs. Someone help me!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Heath Slater's fighting for America. 

We are so fucked.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's the One Man American, Heath Slater! Babay!!!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I wonder how many people were actually surprised by that picture?


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

This crowd is in a sleeper hold. Not even Lana's tits can get them excited


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good god :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jack Swagger and Heath Slater as a tag team please.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Slater/Gator officially dropped.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

TromaDogg said:


> :vince$ :vince$


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Segment of the night! On yerself Heath!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

the HHH/Stephanie Variety Hour continues :jr

Heath Slater, now what do you think of him King? :jr


He makes my boy Brian, seem like a GOAT. :lawler


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

You son of a BITCH!

Oooooh hardcore!!!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damn, no matter what stupid shit they throw at Slater, he knocks it out of the park.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I'd do disgusting things to Lana. Pitiful things.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Even Rusev is like "The fuck is this shit?"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Slater face turn BAYBAY!!! :mark: AND HE EVEN CURSED ON LIVE TV, BAYBAY!!!

Bradshaw with dat Apollo Creed reference. :lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my God, imagine Slater/Swagger tag team? :mark:


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Son of a bitch, bunny's raping men, this episode really is out of the attitude era :lol


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Well, that was fast.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow Heath was censored when he said bitch?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

#dingdingyousonofabitch


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Anal sex, topless photos, cussing. 

Nice try Vince, no subs to Network.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Did they censor Slater saying son of a bitch? Man, midcard guys just can't catch a break.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater :lol


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

dammit Heath.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL saying ass on commentary and now Slater calling Rusev a son of a bitch. Hmmm.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lana flat out laughing at Slater. :lmao

:damn


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can we please have Jack Swagger so we can hear his GOAT theme music. Wow, what's with Raw tonight? Very edgy....Bunny Humping, Lana speaking about her body and topless photo tease, and then now Slater calling Rusev a SON OF A BITCH.

Good Gawd Almighty :bahgawd


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Well that was worth it.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Solid effort from Slater. I almost thought he had it.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

El Capitano said:


> Amazingly someone got a bad match out of cesaro
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm not watching Raw, but I've never seen a bad Cesaro match in WWE. He even got something watchable out of Khali. If the big guy had a stinker with Cesaro he doesn't deserve a push.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok I'm convinced that we all have to be on coke to watch this shit. It seems like that's how Orton makes it through so we should follow his lead.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Was Rusev trying not to laugh when he looked at Lana?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Can this get any more painful to watch? What's next? Big Slow vs Old John Henry in a loser has a heart attack match?


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Oh my God, imagine Slater/Swagger tag team? :mark:


Slater would carry that team. :troll


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Anal sex, topless photos, cussing.


WWE transitional period , a new era is coming


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Please, WWE, don't just write this off. I'd love to see Zeb recruit Slater and make the RAs a new. Anyone else feeling that?



KINGPIN said:


> Slater would carry that team. :troll


On the mic, maybe, he'd bring out more personality in Swagger. Swags would carry him in the ring, though.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Heath deserves better.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Heath Slater :lmao


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

#PushSlater


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

sharkboy22 said:


> Did they censor Slater saying son of a bitch? Man, midcard guys just can't catch a break.


Isn't it because its in the 2nd hour?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Rusev always reminds me of Archer out of Small Soldiers.

*


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> Even Rusev is like "The fuck is this shit?"



:lol

The look on his face was priceless. 

And here comes the cat again and the cat stunt double.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank god, more Grumpy Cat to save us!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Censor the word bitch, don't censor the bunny sex.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Grumpy Cat's falling asleep.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why more of THIS?


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

Lmao what the hell is Sandow doing?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm sorry but this Grumpy Cat thing is just desperate and sad.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Erik Rowan sighting


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

LOL


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Yes!!!!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Please, WWE, don't just write this off. I'd love to see Zeb recruit Slater and make the RAs a new. Anyone else feeling that?


Haha right here! First thing I thought of when I saw the American flag in Slaters entrance.


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

This has got to be one of the worst RAWs of this year - if not THE worst.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Was Rusev trying not to laugh when he looked at Lana?


I think so, man. Because she was laughing hard at Slater for along time.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And here's that cat again. The Miz/Mizdow are killing it. And Rowan! Apparently he's a cat guy.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god, this is a train wreck.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Even the cat is having none of this shit.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in peace Heath Slater's face turn (2014-2014). NEVER FORGET!










Grumpy Cat no-selling Rowan like a boss. :lmao


----------



## Stone CM Rollins (Jan 7, 2014)

Now that was boring and a waste of time. I just don't find Rusev entertaining.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So that cat isn't the real one right?


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Cat's like "Get me the fuck away from these cunts".


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Poor Rowan, he must be depressed watching Harper win the IC while he's nicking a toy cat.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Take the cat then, Rowan.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> RAW needs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it! :mark: :cheer


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

That Cat gives no shits.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

To be fair, Grumpy cat looks like how I imagine a lot of people feel watching this Raw.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Did that cat almost fall asleep? Holy shit even she's bored of this nonsense.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS?!*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Even the cat bored of this :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol oh man


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Is it safe to say that Heath Slater is going to be future endeavored.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm in tears. This episode is genuinely hilarious.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Cat is even getting tired of this shit


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cat falling a sleep. :lmao


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

Even the cat's falling asleep from this bullshit.


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

The cat woke up and said "this is STILL on" and then went back to sleep. Pretty much me every week.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Like I said, Rowan is done.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Well that was stupid.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Grumpy Cat no sells Erik Rowan.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

The Big Show. How could this show get any better?!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

get this puppet cat the fuck out of here. ut


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Please, WWE, don't just write this off. I'd love to see Zeb recruit Slater and make the RAs a new. Anyone else feeling that?
> 
> 
> 
> On the mic, maybe, he'd bring out more personality in Swagger. Swags would carry him in the ring, though.


That's not a bad idea. Why not?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Ew, Rowan fucks plushies! I am beyond done :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rowan on the prowl for some pussy...cat.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The cat falling asleep. :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, The Big Show, that outta energize the crowd.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck. Rowan might as well ask for his release.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A damn lacrosse player ROFL.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol the cat :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show finally got to the ring to make the save for Ziggler.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

The cat reaction is almost a satire of the entire state of the company. 

It'd be brilliant if it wasn't unintentional...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for showing up tonight Heath


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

This Raws even making the cat fall asleep.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Just when I thought Raw couldn't get any worse.

Da Big Chode came on my screen.

How unfortunate, that. :no:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Haha right here! First thing I thought of when I saw the American flag in Slaters entrance.


Got two full-blooded American country boys in a tag team together would be awesome. Swagger's stoic and serious with Slater being a giant goofball, wouldn't take much to get them over together (Swags already is and Slater has enough personality where people can always appreciate him), their backstage antics would be awesome, and they'd look good with the tag titles around their waists.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is Erick Rowan:


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

LOL. This is the go home show for their PPV. The PPV they're giving away for free to sway people the purchase the network.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Big Show finally got to the ring to make the save for Ziggler.


Hahaha


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh god...tell me I didn't just call the next lame match in advance...Please, not this. They might put all watching in a frigging coma.

Everyone who has recorded this schlock? Sell it online as the miracle cure for insomnia.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The amount of saltiness in this thread over Grumpy Cat being the guest host. :maury

You hatin' ass suckas need to BE A Star and leave her alone.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The cat giving no fucks... Like this company's audience


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Please, WWE, don't just write this off. I'd love to see Zeb recruit Slater and make the RAs a new. Anyone else feeling that?
> 
> 
> 
> On the mic, maybe, he'd bring out more personality in Swagger. Swags would carry him in the ring, though.


Since they really have nothing else going for Heath or Swagger, and the tag division isn't exactly thriving, I see no issue with trying something like this!


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Every real american after Lana mentioned she was going to show her topless photo

Every real american rised there if ya know what I mean :HHH2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Show vs Steph for MOTN.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Blood from Orton, Lana even mentioning being topless and Slater cursing. Is this a response to our cry for the Attitude era?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Steph+Big Show=Tears incoming


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Steph's entrance music doesn't fit her at all. It's actually corny for her.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Steph, unless you're here to slap Big Show in the face again ut


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao If Big Show cries........


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Big Show finally got to the ring to make the save for Ziggler.


Genuinely laughed out lout at this.

Well played.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Is it already time for this years "Stephanie slaps a crying Big Show" segment?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

More slaps from Steph, and tears from Show?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie is coming out to make Show cry again.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Steph's entrance music doesn't fit her at all. It's actually corny for her.


NOBODY DO HER LIKE SHE DO HER, BRAH.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

This seems so familiar. Is this the part where Big Show steals Daniel Bryan's title shot?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

We get it! *It's Free!* *FUCK!*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Will big show cry?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Don't fire me.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh god, not these two again.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Did we just get a WCW flashback


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

First time WWE ever acknowledged Big Show/ Paul Wight as the Giant. Haven't heard it uttered since WCW :trips


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Show just bust her implants with a KO punch.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

What's with Steph's high heel army boots?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

DBry would say otherwise, Steph


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

They acknowledged his multiple face/heel turns :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Get ready for the waterworks.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Big Show is the worst in the company right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lmao what?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

flip flopper face/heel burial by Steph. You fuckers are the bookers.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

There is a big show episode now?

She meant Hall of Pain.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Big Show to the hall of fame


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Dat HOF spot


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

PLS Steph... no...


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Survivor Series heel turn incoming. 

Steph looking tasty.

Steph wit dem mic skills.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the cat's been the best part of this show.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

If you want to see Lana topless, all you have to do is go on Yahoo and look up that C.J Perry topless clip from some scene she did.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Team Authority could really just have Steph and Lana spend the night with Cena's team to make sure they don't show up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They haven't done a Hall of Fame offer angle since Armstrong's dad a few years ago


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Silly Nipple H. Iron-clad contract > WWE HoF.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Show in the hall of fame? Maybe in TNA...


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh, please. You have a huge roster still to add to the HOF


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Same promo I think Stephanie has to be embarrassed to be apart of


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big Show sucks dick


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Big Show is the worst in the company right now.


Dunno, I'd rather laugh at Big Shows mediocrity than sit through a Reigns match/promo.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

YES! Retire!

Bruce Blitz sign!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Slap Big Show again, Stephanie.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

gamegenie said:


> First time WWE ever acknowledged Big Show/ Paul Wight as the Giant. Haven't heard it uttered since WCW :trips


Can't believe it's been 20 years since he debuted in WCW.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

More tears from the beached whale? fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please no waterworks, come on Show.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Big show is the Meg Griffin of WWE


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Fuck off, Sheamus.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mrs Haitch. ROFL


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Irish Cena... meh.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Big ups to Show not speakin into the mic. Classic.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great, this goofball.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Kane and Mark v Sheamus and Show, right?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is Lame-ass coming out now?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow somebody from team Cena helping out a team member.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheamus heel turn coming on sunday


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheamus is looking to get a bruising for interrupting Stephanie. 

Remember when Stephanie scolded/buried the Divas last year for interrupting her.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"Show's not go'in into the Fame until I do fella!"


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

LMAO


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

complete fail with the mic there.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Steph burying scripted promos she helped write. fuck off.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

bmp487 said:


> Fuck off, Sheamus.


Exactly. WTF was he during Rusev's segment? This show is turning into a royal clusterfuck. We only saw Show/Sheamus already 20+ times in 2012.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Da fuck, Steph deporting Sheamus? Stealing Zeb's job? :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't sheamus and Barrett have visa issues before IRL?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

WWE going all out with this Authority Survivor Series buildup, they trying to effectively take everyone out :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

I'd like to deport myself there.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reason for Grumpy Cat to be grumpy is revealed..Watching this dull as dishwater booking.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler gets beat down so badly he loses his title. *Nobody shows up*

Big Show gets a talking to and might leave Team Cena. *EYTS A SHAYMFUL DAY*


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Sheamus isn't legal wow
This is stupid


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Woah Steph threatening to screw with Sheamus' Visa.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Big Show-Ruto


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Umm didn't they do the visa angle before?

Fuck sake


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"You'll face... each other."

(no reaction)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So gotta love WWE logic Steph admitting she will do a clerical error to get him deported LOL
Like that is even legal. And she said it on national tv.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

OH COME ON. One of these goofs against Lesnar???


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*So, so far, we've seen a bunny anally rape Adam Rose, the continued burial of Erick Rowan, a fucking cat fall asleep during the show, and now, the Big Show is about to wrestle.

Fuck. This. Company.*


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Stephanie is cringe worthy and the crowd is awful


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This is *sooooooooooooooooooooo* bad:lmao


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I thought John Cena was the WWE opportunity champion.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What a #1 contender match out of nowhere


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sheamus getting deported is :mark: worthy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh crap, Big Show will get a title shot... anything but that


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh God, looks like we gonna see Show vs Lesnar again.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

this is a pretty pathetic RAW.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

wwe title match lol. Brock is out and opponents lined up.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Crowd no selling this dumbass match.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What IS wrong with those two BOZOS????


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So what is this a number 2 contender's match?


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Sad thing is...

Big Show could have been an all time great if they didn't subject him to this kind of shit. The fucking man is huge...why not book him like Lesnar? It's ruined, now...but it would have been far more believable for him to hold the world title for a long time...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

A World Title match? The champ is never fucking there and Cena is the #1 contender.

So dumb.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

boring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's 2012 again.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

AND THE CROWD GOES MILD.

If that.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Oh for fuck sakes.

Big Show Vs Brock Lesnar again. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. These guys are fools to take Stephanie's orders.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

The two worst options to have a title shot


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Monday Night Football time.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

People wanted someone other than Cena to face lesnar :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Steph talks about Sheamus possibly being deported due to visa issues*

*Cue Thwaggah and Grandpa Zeb swerving us and attacking 1-800-FELLA to stand up for truth, justice and the Real American way*

:vince$


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The winner gets what?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao If they fuckin' do Big Show vs Brock again....


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The silence from the crowd says it all


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

If Stephanie wants to wake up the crowd, she should just strip and show us her bra and panties.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I smell a DQ


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Making us sit through Big Show v Sheamus is an evil thing to do, Steph you bitch!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Tragic show


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

Rawmania is running Mild


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is setting up that rumored Big Show Brock Lesnar rematch at Royal Rumble


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Wouldn't mind Sheamus Vs Lesnar.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RatedR10 said:


> A World Title match? The champ is never fucking there and Cena is the #1 contender.
> 
> So dumb.


And Orton never got his rematch


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is this going to be one of those "gems" some folks on here talk about?

:duck


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE is destroying itself. Love it. :vince5


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

You know this has been said a lot, but god damn if this isn't the worst fucking Raw I've ever seen.

The only thing that's Raw about this is how raw my cheeks are from facepalming all night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Marcos 25063 said:


> People wanted someone other than Cena to face lesnar :lol


I'd STILL rather see either one of these two fight him than that douche.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Wouldn't mind Sheamus Vs Lesnar.


I agree, I don't understand the hate that Sheamus gets.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Kane will appear


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> The winner gets what?


Her wording was "A chance at an opportunity at the WWE title", so it's not like they're going to get a title shot. Plus odds are this is where Kane and Henry come out to cause a double DQ.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Sheamus almost died


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread - RYBACK's NEAR DEATH EXPERIENCE*



finalnight said:


> This is setting up that rumored Big Show Brock Lesnar rematch at Royal Rumble


Why on earth do we need to see a rematch of this


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I wonder if this #1 contender match came about on the fly and they realized they needed to do something drastic but still are failing. A #1 contender math couldn't even get this crowd going how embarrassing.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

JBL is seriously atrocious.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Given how little we see the wwe title, I think Big Show will be retired before he gets his shot at the title.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

WWE needs animu


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Sheamus better be going full on, Guinness drinking, shillelagh wielding heel turn fuck stick on someone soon...


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

So vince is writing the show as it goes again


----------



## MaskedKane (Dec 13, 2011)

It's 2014 and the Bigshow is fighting for a World title match.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So King, tell me what do you think of that Jezebel Stephanie MacMahon. :jr

She's still the Billion dollar princess JR, and you better watch it, or team Authority will have you deported. :lawler


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Cena probably tapped Stephs ass before she married HHH


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

What the fuck? EXPLAIN THIS SHIT!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao If they fuckin' do Big Show vs Brock again....


:vince2: "We will, damn it! You know why?"










:trips2: "Deal with it."


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

You would think guys would be jacked up and go all out for a world title chance. Lazy match nevertheless.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Roho said:


> Sheamus better be going full on, Guinness drinking, shillelagh wielding heel turn fuck stick on someone soon...


Yeah fella, let me get my Guinness first and then I'll fuck you up with my Shillelagh.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This...this RAW is so bad, I...it's so bad I'm not even mad, I'm just laughing out how awful it is.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

"If you guys fight now, you can have a title match in May."


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

This is just background noise at this point.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> You would think guys would be jacked up and go all out for a world title chance. Lazy match nevertheless.


You're kidding right? They just beat the hell out of each other those first few minutes. That was extremely physical.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This...this RAW is so bad, I...it's so bad I'm not even mad, I'm just laughing out how awful it is.


You're not the only one bro. I really hate being negative about the E but its times like this where I can't help it


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So now will have Daniel Bryan, The Rock, Randy Orton, Big Show, Batista, and John Cena waiting for title shots. Facepalm.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

DashingRKO said:


> And Orton never got his rematch


Neither did The Rock


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

Looks like i ain't missed shit after i stopped watching for 3 weeks lmfao.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Her wording was "A chance at an opportunity at the WWE title", so it's not like they're going to get a title shot. Plus odds are this is where Kane and Henry come out to cause a double DQ.


The winner gets to job to Cena :cena5


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Audience is dead.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Wouldn't mind Sheamus Vs Lesnar.


I feel like that would be a pretty damn good match. Too bad we'll probably end up getting Lesnar vs 500 pounds of dead weight again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

That Billion Dollar Ass, :homer :lenny


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> I'd STILL rather see either one of these two fight him than that douche.


I see by your sig :lol

But I wouldn't mind seeing sheamus vs lesnar, Should be a good fight


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

So Cena vs Lesnar is at TLC?, Winner of this get it at the Rumble?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

WWE.....taking fuckery to the next level, 1 Raw at a time.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This...this RAW is so bad, I...it's so bad I'm not even mad, I'm just laughing out how awful it is.


The dead crowd only makes it better. 

:maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm honestly looking forward to Grumpy Cat, been the most bearable moments of this RAW.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, I change the channel to see this.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

This is what happens when you spend an entire month building up a PPV where the heels are 100x more over than Team Face. The crowd doesn't even know what to do.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Noble Mercury said:


> The Audience is dead.


Can you blame them?


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't wait for NXT on Thursday.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I somehow sense Kane interfering


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

We need a Vince cameo to get this crowd into it, damn it.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Wow it's complete dead in the arena :HA


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> That Billion Dollar Ass, :homer :lenny


Nice and thick :yum:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> The dead crowd only makes it better.
> 
> :maury


Rightfully so.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh no, please don't waste one of Lesnar's two yearly appearances on either of these two geeks.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> You would think guys would be jacked up and go all out for a world title chance. Lazy match nevertheless.


I can understand Show being hesitant since the last time he faced Brock, he got beat like a runaway slave. 1-800-FELLA holding back is because despite having capable ring work, he's not allowed to show any personality other than a happy babyface that loves to fight because lolIrishStereotypes.


----------



## zonetrooper5 (Oct 27, 2013)

finalnight said:


> So now will have Daniel Bryan, The Rock, Randy Orton, Big Show, Batista, and John Cena waiting for title shots. Facepalm.


6 pack challenge for the WWE Title in a hell in a cell would be awesome, you know with rehashing the Rikishi spot again.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

STOP DOING COOL MOVES, BIG SHOW, I WANT TO HATE YOU.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

wouldn't it be better for Authority, if they had Cena against these 2, him putting his title shot on the line


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the same feeling watching this Raw that I did when I saw Transformers 4. 

I just feel as if my soul has been beaten into submission.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I hate being one of those people who say Raw is terrible and bitch about it but my fucking god this is seriously really bad...and a week before a PPV holy shit...embarrassing WWE not to mention Larry the Cable guy already putting a damper on next week RAW that didn't even happen yet


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Simply Flawless said:


> I somehow sense Kane interfering


I sure hope so...


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This show may qualify as eye abuse.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

PF69 said:


> We need a Vince cameo to get this crowd into it, damn it.


HAVE SOME FUN HERE TONIGHT, DAMMIT! :vince3


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

The lack of heat for this match is remarkable.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Big Show knows how to do a submission move, who would have thought.


----------



## Roho (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you imagine...like seriously imagine if you paid your hard earned $ to attend this Raw? 

The ring should look like Hogan just leg dropped Randy Savage all over again.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

at least their not threatening the big slow anymore......couldn't stand seeing him cry.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't believe Vince had the nerve to call the Liverpool crowd dead; when now WWE is back in the US the crowd is 10x more dead than the Liverpool crowd ever was.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

What's this WWE World Heavyweight Championship they speak of?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This crowd is barely louder than one of those empty arena matches. Truly sad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> That Billion Dollar Ass, :homer :lenny


COT DAYUM. :sodone

The little glance she does at the start = Icing on the cake. bama4


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Gah... my daughter really wants to go to Raw next week. $100+ for this kinda shit. 

Plus Larry the Fucking Retard.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Great chokeslam, not


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Can't believe Sheamus actually managed to pull that move on Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What a terrible chokeslam.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This Raw has been really unenjoyable.

Considering they screwed over UK fans with the network launch, right before the UK tour, and now they are putting on shows like this, they really wont do themselves any favours with trying to get people signed up.

I had considered Signing up as a 6 month sign up would take me through to mainia season, but I really can't justify paying for this shit.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

TripleG said:


> I have the same feeling watching this Raw that I did when I saw Transformers 4.
> 
> I just feel as if my soul has been beaten into submission.


At this rate I would rather watch Transformers 4 repeatedly over watching Raw right now


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Just got a notification from the WWE app saying "tonite after raw on the wwe network" lol WWE cant even spell tonight.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

R.I.P. The WWE Crowd


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Sheamus wins via DQ!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"This is great."

Um, no, it isn't.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sheamus got that Irish whiskey retard strength! :mark:


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Ziggler was the only person who could get a response from this crowd


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince is probably flipping the fuck out backstage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh wow. I'm so shocked.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

WHY RUSEV AND HENRY????


WHY NOT KANE AND HENRY???

WUUUUUT?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A dq? And I still don't care.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> That Billion Dollar Ass, :homer :lenny


Isn't that the dress she pissed herself in?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Eric was one lucky man


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The crowd doesn't even care about the interference. :maury


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

At least is not Kane... :lol


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Rusev and Henry are buddies now


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Rusev's jog to the ring :lol


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank u team authority


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Rusev and Henry working together :maury


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL. This is like a random cutscene from the WWE games in Universe Mode.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Well Sheamus gets a title shot I guess


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Will John Cena help his team this time? or leave them hanging again?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

A DQ but Big Show won , he hit Sheamus first


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cena is WOAT captain


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Eww Big Show is a sweating pig


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

THAT'S WHAT I DO


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Are we supposed to care? Is this supposed to be intriguing?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You don't want to cheer well, no more Raw's for you. Dammit.:vince5


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So far 3 members of team Cena gets attacked and Cena does not come out to help any of them!


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

Love how the referee clears the the microphone off the table then tells Mark Henry not to slam him.... fpalm


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice. Big Show might be dead.


Thank you Bulgarian Russia


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena feels the same way about his teammates as the Andrew Garfield Peter Parker feels about Uncle Ben. 

He just plain doesn't give a shit, does he? And anything nice he says is just lip service.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena chants...Oh wow...That's something new.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

People are chanting for Cena??!?!?!

No wonder this crowd has been garbage for the whole night.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Decent match between Show and Sheamus and a decent post-match beatdown too. Not bad.

BUT NEVERMIND THAT SHIT, GIVE ME MORE GRUMPY CAT!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

KINGPIN said:


> Rusev and Henry working together :maury


:Jordan

This company. fpalm


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

So is Cena just not going to help any of his team members tonight?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Show is sweating like Patrick Ewing in the fourth quarter...


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

pumped in cena chants.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

John Cena is such a shit captain. Hell, at least Team Authority backs each other up, ffs.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm lovin Cena just letting this all happen. Beautiful.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy shit this crowd is chanting cena 

hahahaha


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> I can't wait for NXT on Thursday.


Check out NJPW, PWG, Evolve or ROH for some quality wrestling right now man! Don't wait for NXT; as good as it is, it is a watered down well produced indie. If you like the vibe of NXT; you will love the companies I named above.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If Reigns and Bryan both return for team Cena, you best believe they would come out together. "These people are on their feet for Reigns! YES! YES! YES!" :cole


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Actually feel a bit sorry for Rusev having Big Shows sweat and snot all over his hands.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Crowd chanting for Cena :Jordan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dat shocking DQ.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Cena nowhere to be found. It's going to be 1v6 at Survivor Series. It's finally happening!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

gaz0301 said:


> I really can't justify paying for this shit.


That's the exact reason I cancelled my Sky sub last year.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Rise Above ... helping your teammates :cena2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> So far 3 members of team Cena gets attacked and Cena does not come out to help any of them!


But let me tell you something, Jack! Cena sees what the authority is trying to do, Jack!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Stad said:


> Cena is WOAT captain


There no team Cena , is Cena vs The Authority sunday


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cena is secretly a heel :LOL


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CENA DOES NOTHING
ARE YOU SHITTING ME???


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

And Cena don't care....I'm starting to believe that Cena is a "selfish prick" :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena to bury all 5 men by himself at SurSer.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I just came here to say all you guys putting yourselves through the 3 hours of misery known as Raw should be checking out NXT if you're not. It's by far the best show WWE has, and is proof that at least somebody in this company knows how to book a wrestling show.

I'm at the point were I don't want my favorites(especially the women) to be called up, and misused by Vince and his dozens of Hollywood yes men.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NOw it's up to Cena to save the day! ZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn, I was actually enjoying that match. A reminder of how two guys, normally people whose movesets/matches I don't particularly care about, can have chemistry that makes exceptions to that rule. Just confirms that feud they had a few years back wasn't a fluke.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Seriously though....

WHY HASN'T CENA HELPED HIS TEAM!!?!?!


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

So you mean Cena is the underdog for his match this Sunday? Yeah, we all know how many times he have been an underdog since 05. Its all a plan to make Cena overcome the odds.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

And Cena STILL doesn't help his team.

Kayfabe-wise, he's a terrible leader.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cena playing 2K15 lol :cena3


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Cena has left Swagger, Dolph, Sheamus, Big Show all hanging in the past two weeks.

Hes the leader of the face team ?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> I'm lovin Cena just letting this all happen. Beautiful.


Cena not making the save again.

Yup, the PPV is going to have Cena's team walk out on him, and he will lose.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*WHERE THE FUCK IS CENA?!?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Cena is backstage watching all of his teammates get destroyed all night long?

That makes sense.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> This...this RAW is so bad, I...it's so bad I'm not even mad, I'm just laughing out how awful it is.


Me too i'm just laughing at the unintentional comedy. :agree: :lol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Awesome match and great show of strength by Rusev and Henry. That WSS through the announcers table look devastating. 

I've come to the conclusion you people don't like good wrestling.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

This Raw


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

That's Captain Cena :supercena


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

**Cena to lift every member of Team Authority on his shoulders for a F-U at survivor series**


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena would be better off staying by the ring, you know, where all his teammates keep getting picked off.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

It looked like Rusev was squeezing water out of Big Shows head like a bath rag :lol


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I know everyone has already said this, but unless they address it somehow, this is terrible writing as Cena should not be sitting backstage while his team gets torn apart in the ring.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Eric was one lucky man


I agree. What makes is hotter is he once said that Steph enjoyed it more than him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm now convinced that WWE writers use the 2K video games to write their programming. This explains why John Cena didn't come out to help anyone. No cut scene for it in the video games!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I just want Team Cena to come out, limping and all, and just stomp him into the mat. Kayfabe wise, why the FUCK would they even bother showing up to help him Sunday?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

They're being kinda blatent that Orton is gonna be the saviour of Team Cena


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That match predictably blew. Amazing how low standards have fallen.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If they can't kick out at 2, They don't deserve my Help then :cena2


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Barrett sighting!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fandango is still there?!?!?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Barrett and Fandango! :mark:

If Swagger jobs to Fandango on the pre-show...fpalm


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

'The audience taps out!' 

To be fair, was the audience ever awake to begin with? Not that they have much to be excited about right now but they were pretty dead from the start.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

BNB is going to be on the kickoff show!


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Fandango still employed?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Barrett - Fandango - Heyman?! GOAT kickoff.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm STILL laughing @ Henry and Rusev working together. I'm dead. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Fandango is still alive.... and he has Rosa now? Ok?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BNB returns to the WWE on a kick off show?:HA


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I just want Team Cena to come out, limping and all, and just stomp him into the mat. Kayfabe wise, why the FUCK would they even bother showing up to help him Sunday?


Cause as shitty a teammate as he's been, it's pretty much too late for them to go back now. And revenge for the dudes that beat them up.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

What does Cena's teammates have to do to get the save, bring in Make-a-Wish?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Stephs got the whole package

Back AND Front


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

When the fuck Barrett come back?

lol heyman


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

inb4 Cena grabs a bunch of NXT guys for his team.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Rusev juiced Big Show :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Check out NJPW, *PWG*, Evolve or ROH for some quality wrestling right now man! Don't wait for NXT; as good as it is, it is a watered down well produced indie. If you like the vibe of NXT; you will love the companies I named above.


BOLA14 was hnnnnnnnng

Like always, it doesn't affect Cena so he's not going to waste his energy running to the ring. The biggest heel in the company, ladies and gents.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena must be the worst mate to have. Always needs you to watch his back but fuck you if you need a hand


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

Bad News Barrett on his way back, now that's some good news.


----------



## wacka (Nov 12, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> They're being kinda blatent that Orton is gonna be the saviour of Team Cena


I wont be surprised if it ends up being Cena,Orton, Reings (I am pretty sure they said he will be out till around this time) and Ryback. They really don't need anyone even if 3 out of 4 of these people are in team Cena


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Survivor Series just became the GOAT PPV.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. Nikki Lee


oops, that's Brie Lee.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Brie is a hotter AJ than AJ.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

fuck off what ever bella. booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, it's Brie Lee


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow, AJ seems even more shitty for some reason.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BRIE BELLA AS AJ LEE.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Brie as AJ...um...I wonder if this is someone's fetish?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

magusnova said:


> inb4 Cena grabs a bunch of NXT guys for his team.


This is not a bad idea 


LOL brie


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Good thing I can take from this is knowing Bryan Reigns Barret on the sidelines


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Holy Shit, I thought that was AJ for a second, lol.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

sweeten16 said:


> Just got a notification from the WWE app saying "tonite after raw on the wwe network" lol WWE cant even spell tonight.












Lol got the same shit


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

FEARLESS!!!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:yum Nikki....


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't we get blood but we can get guys in bunny suits humping half naked wrestlers?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Got damn Nikki's asss


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

What a pop! Wait no.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol It's funny that Brie does sort of look like AJ when she came out.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

BriLEE LOL


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

LMAO @ Brie's pasty face but tanned body


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao @ Brie


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The General said:


> Brie is a hotter AJ than AJ.


Agreed omg :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> So, Cena is backstage watching all of his teammates get destroyed all night long?
> 
> That makes sense.












^Cena all night


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

bries a better AJ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Fandango still exists. This pleases me. :I


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That match predictably blew. Amazing how low standards have fallen.


Awwww, poor baby. If having low standards means I get to enjoy that match then I'm proud to have low standards.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Brie is actually a pretty good AJ tbh


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

So the only way I could tell it was Brie not Nikki was her chest


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki is basically wearing panties.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brie Lee>>>>>>AJ Lee


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Survivor Series feels like it's AJ Lee's last match in WWE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

TripleG said:


> Holy Shit, I thought that was AJ for a second, lol.


So did I


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Exhibition match...?
wat


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534542996717723649


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Aren't all divas matches exhibition matches?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Brie Bella as AJ Lee.
Nikki Bella
AJ Lee

Fap Fap Fap.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

People calling this the "Worst Raw Evaaa" fpalm. It isn't even that bad, infact it's pretty good. Good build to the Elimination match, a solid Ambrose/Wyatt segment and a great Ziggler/Harper match with Harper winning the title and Ziggler looking strong in defeat. 

Don't hang me


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why can't we get blood but we can get guys in bunny suits humping half naked wrestlers?


Blood sucks. Good riddance.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"The following is an exhibition match"

*Nikki takes off a layer of clothing*

Wait, what???


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Why does Brie how to be so damn fkin sexy 

MY GOD


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Nikki and Brie are smokin'


----------



## wrestle33 (Jan 27, 2014)

Show was sweating like crazy


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

love the WWE crew turning down those Punk chants ha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The General said:


> Brie is a hotter AJ than AJ.


:what?


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Brie in AJ get up

muh dick


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Why do they keep giving AJ a headset? Of all the damn people to give a headset to...


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

AJ Brie


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nikki being out there in that type of outfit is ANOTHER reason to hate Cena.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

CM Punk still getting a pop out of the crowd.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Im really tired of AJ. Brie actually might be a lot better. I rescind my previous statement.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> I'm STILL laughing @ Henry and Rusev working together. I'm dead. :lmao


I know right? They wanted to murder each other four weeks ago.

And Show wanted to go to Henrys' house for a barbeque, haha.

Now Rusev and Henry will be having barbeque instead.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

My God Nikki just exudes sex appeal. 

I think her tits get bigger every week too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Brie looks great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Blood sucks. Good riddance.


But bunny anal sex doesn't.....


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

SovereignVA said:


> "The following is an exhibition match"
> 
> *Nikki takes off a layer of clothing*
> 
> Wait, what???


Yeah I got excited for a second, until i realised it's a match between the bellas.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Nikki came very close to popping out there


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Check out NJPW, PWG, Evolve or ROH for some quality wrestling right now man! Don't wait for NXT; as good as it is, it is a watered down well produced indie. If you like the vibe of NXT; you will love the companies I named above.


I lost interest in ROH 5 years ago when hacks like Davey Richards started to be considered good wrestlers. ROH's peak was 2004-2006.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I'm starting to go into a fugue state watching this divas match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> So, Cena is backstage watching all of his teammates get destroyed all night long?
> 
> That makes sense.


Well I'm assuming he's about to upgrade his team to The Super Friends v2 featuring Ryback, Orton, and Reigns. So if that's the case it does kind of make sense.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Nikki is doing great work as a heel. She's also really enjoyable to look at. 


(Shut up, AJ)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Anybody want this? Saw it on Twitter


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brie actually lookin' pretty fine in AJ's gear :fact


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

This is awkward.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

AJ referencing the opening lyrics to Nikki's theme. :hayden3 Wouldn't mind her being on commentary more often in all honesty, just as long as Lawler doesn't try to grope her due to her rather prepubescent body.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But bunny anal sex isn't.....


How can you not be entertained by tonight's PG presentation? This is amazing entertainment!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yay Brie can actually win for once.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

KingLobos said:


> Nikki is basically wearing panties.


Nothing wrong with that, the men wear the same thing.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

All three of them can get it.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I fucking love Nikki she is so damn sexy its should be a crime 

CENAWINSAGAIN


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I love how when receiving a backbreaker, Brie lets out a grown of agony as she rolls off Nikki's knee and falls a foot to the canvas and not during the action impact of the move.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus Brie is terrible.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at AJ beating down Brie too


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:dredead


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

:lmao

Bitch does the yes chant so awkwardly.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

AJ is awesome. That is exactly what she should have done.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So I think that running knee thing was new...


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I cringe every time Brie does any Daniel Bryan stuff


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my god I can't with the shittiness of this RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nikki losing her exhibition match.

:ti


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If only would AJ scream "BEST IN THE WORLD!" :lol


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

GOAT AJ


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And the fans are like....ehhhhh.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

The Yes chants continue after Brie gets laid out.


----------



## mezomi (Jul 13, 2013)

Bullydully said:


> People calling this the "Worst Raw Evaaa" fpalm. It isn't even that bad, infact it's pretty good. Good build to the Elimination match, a solid Ambrose/Wyatt segment and a great Ziggler/Harper match with Harper winning the title and Ziggler looking strong in defeat.
> 
> Don't hang me


Dumbass. This obviously is the worst Raw ever. (Next week) OMG THIS RAW IS THE WORST RAW EVER!!!!

Now I realize why WWE does not try anymore. The fanbase will complain no matter what. While this Raw is only decent in my eyes, decent is way better than shit.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Of course as I say something nice about Brie she starts leeching off the yes chant. Thanks for planting her, AJ.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AJ making Brie humble


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I guess we're never going to see Daniel Bryan again, outside of Total Divas show.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

AJ should stop using the Shining Wizard. Its just a mess


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bullydully said:


> People calling this the "Worst Raw Evaaa" fpalm. It isn't even that bad, infact it's pretty good. Good build to the Elimination match, a solid Ambrose/Wyatt segment and a great Ziggler/Harper match with Harper winning the title and Ziggler looking strong in defeat.
> 
> Don't hang me


Bless your optimism mate.

I normally try find the best in watching Raw, but tonight it's just not happening.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> :lmao
> 
> Bitch does the yes chant so awkwardly.


+1 so weird.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Still much prefer real AJ to fake Bella AJ


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

There's still roughly 45 minutes of this garbage.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The General said:


> Why do they keep giving AJ a headset? Of all the damn people to give a headset to...


she is way better than the king

Id take AJ on commentary than the king anyday


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Anybody want this? Saw it on Twitter


That's awesome. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

OMG thank you AJ for shutting down that cringe worthy YES chant from Brie


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Every time Brie does a yes chant, I throw up in my mouth a little


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

> People calling this the "Worst Raw Evaaa" . It isn't even that bad, infact it's pretty good. Good build to the Elimination match, a solid Ambrose/Wyatt segment and a great Ziggler/Harper match with Harper winning the title and Ziggler looking strong in defeat.
> 
> Don't hang me


Yeah, it's decent


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

that Ambrose wyatt fanart is fucking Sick


----------



## iKingAces (Feb 24, 2014)

I guess you never seen another game then King. fpalm


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TBH, the game doesn't look that graphically superior over the last gen.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> But bunny anal sex doesn't.....


I don't watch the bunny.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And to think we have 45 mins more of this shit. ITS DRAGGING.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice odds you have there. It'd be a shame if someone overcame them....


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The animated motions in WWE 2K15 look pretty fucking choppy. :deandre


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

"The best game i've ever seen in my life" REALLY king? REALLY


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Sazer Ramon said:


> AJ Brie


Yeah. lol


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Those insurmountable odds.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh ya, King, are the graphics incredible? Is it the best game you've ever seen? :ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> +1 so weird.


Indeed, it seems like she was getting analed by an invisible bunny.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

The problem with this AJ feud is that it messes up the face/heel dynamic because of Brie. Hopefully Nikki wins on Sunday.


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

Awesome raw so far. I rarely stay up this late to watch it all. Loving how cena doesn't help his team. Classic!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> And to think we have 45 mins more of this shit. ITS DRAGGING.


Time for some UsoCrazy action!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*"It is the best game I have ever seen in my life"* 

- Jerry Lawler


Says this for literally each WWE game that comes out every year.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TJQ said:


> Oh ya, King, are the graphics incredible? Is it the best game you've ever seen? :ti


He said that last year too :maury


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lord, give me strength to get through the rest of this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> I don't watch the bunny.


How convienent.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> "The best game i've ever seen in my life" REALLY king? REALLY


Wait until 2K16 and he'll say the same thing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534523491085987840


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Those graphics looked terrible, not smooth at all.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

more last gen games. GTAV


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bad move showing the next gen gta 5 trailer after that 2k15. Lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Cena's gonna win it at SS on his own isn't he?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> I lost interest in ROH 5 years ago when hacks like Davey Richards started to be considered good wrestlers. ROH's peak was 2004-2006.


Its not at its best but its still pretty good in my opinion; still worth a watch, plus its on TV.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> The animated motions in WWE 2K15 look pretty fucking choppy. :deandre


Yeah, definitely it looked better in still images. I can see this not doing to well in reviews.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

In cast anybody missed my post earlier, check out the Neogaf forum here for a whole list of features and match types that have been stripped out of the PS4/Xbox One versions of WWE 2K15. You can't even have tornado tag matches by the looks of it 

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=933850


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Lord, give me strength to get through the rest of this.


I bless you with 45 more minutes of this stuff. Pray be with you.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> Cena's gonna win it at SS on his own isn't he?


It's very possible.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Lord, give me strength to get through the rest of this.


They need to show a replay of Henry and Rusev working together. Someone please make a gif of that shit.

:maury


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Those graphics looked terrible, not smooth at all.


And this is on next-gen APPARENTLY


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Imagine if this ended with all of Team Cena turning on Cena


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Fuckin' Big E


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

its here Big E's vignette....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pastor Big E in da house.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Now it's Big E's turn.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, big E :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rev. E dropping some blessing on this shitty ass RAW.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

OH MY BROTHER, TESTIFY!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Big E's version, yes! Even though I hate this gimmick so far.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh no Big E :LOL :done


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HA

Big E has a drEam


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BIG E GOING GOSPEL ON US! PRAISE JESUS!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

:lmao Bie E :lmao


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

It's a new day :banderas


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Fuck yeah! Big motherfucking E


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A NEW DAY HA!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Just what we need is a bunch of preaching ****** on Raw:lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

L o fucking l


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I fuckin knew it. :ti


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao These Hos Ain't Loyal.


Seriously, they have to be a heel group. They can't be this sappy.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Big E sure dressed up for this promo like kofi and woods....


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*IT HAPPENED!*

:lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Claim brotha!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Funny that Big E just had a throwaway match on Superstars last week.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy BIG E


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Finally Big E has found his true calling in life.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

haha Big E Nation of jobbernation


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Preach to them, brotha.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

The more I see these vignettes, the more this new stable's winning me over actually. :lol


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Big and Tall didnt have a suit for Big E?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please have New Day be heels


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ryback. Don't sell out.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bishop Big E Jake


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Still no reaction at all.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

SO YOU CAN GO TO RECRUIT RYBACK BUT YOU CAN'T FUCKING HELP YOUR TEAMMATES
CENA WTF


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Reverend E. 



This has got to be a work, for a sharp heel turn when they finally debut, and they come out acting harder than the Nation of Domination. 


By any means necessary. Power to the NATION.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback, Reigns, Orton will join team Cena during the Contract Signing.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If I were Ryback, I'd tell Cena to fuck off.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Cena and New Day vs. Team Authority


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ryback's heel turn was based on the fact that John Cena never had his back.

John Cena is now recruiting Ryback the same night that he yet again didn't have his allies backs.

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Anybody want this? Saw it on Twitter


That's freaking awesome.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

FOR FUCK SAKE I go to take a piss and I miss big E Vignette


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

Reverend Big E? Shown as much charisma in that promo than he has in his entire career.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This is the most ass backwards booking ever.

Fuck my team mates. But ay Ryback, be my bæ.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Being buried by HHH or Cena?

Hmm...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

No John, your selfish.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> SO YOU CAN GO TO RECRUIT RYBACK BUT YOU CAN'T FUCKING HELP YOUR TEAMMATES
> CENA WTF


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Can they all just beat Cena's ass? Please?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Goldberg chants already lol


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Goldberg chants Hmm.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena is legit the biggest cunt. Fuck helping your team. lol at Cena calling someone selfish


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why why why why why why are they making Ryback be SO FUCKING BORING!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Cena was in the building the whole time? I figured he didn't help his team mates because he wasn't there. Guess he just don't care about them?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Lord, give me strength to get through the rest of this.


Hang in there, because a new day coming! Praise Black Jesus!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> In cast anybody missed my post earlier, check out the Neogaf forum here for a whole list of features and match types that have been stripped out of the PS4/Xbox One versions of WWE 2K15. You can't even have tornado tag matches by the looks of it
> 
> http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=933850


I'm still too pissed about Ubi botching Asscreed Unity to even think about putting down money for another game.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Selfish? From CENA? Oh that's rich.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"I think you're selfish."
Cena
you're
you're the motherfucker that couldn't get his lazy ass out to defend his teammates.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Whilst it'll probably flop, I really want this new day stuff to be good. I have high hopes for it.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Ryback needs to be funny...not ambrose. They have both of those guys doing the wrong thing and its not that good. 

Bad promos by Ryback tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Fuck you Cena. 

You care as much about Ryback as you do the rest of your team. How many of them did you help tonight? Oh none of them? That's right.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

rakija said:


> Being buried by HHH or Cena?
> 
> Hmm...


HHH


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Its not at its best but its still pretty good in my opinion; still worth a watch, plus its on TV.


Yeah in fairness to today's stuff they had an unbelievably stacked rosters in the mid 2000's.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Bad move showing the next gen gta 5 trailer after that 2k15. Lol


It all looked like the same gaming footage we seen since 2013, along with the recap of Cena insulting Ryback.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow, that booking of Cena tonight. And they are serious. Beyond help at this point.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

So Cena just called someone else selfish...hmmmmmmm.....


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Raws messed up nowadays.. who in the blue hell is writing this


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Cena, Reigns, Orton, Ryback, and who else?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao These Hos Ain't Loyal.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

lol.. "not only i dont see you, i dont see your team either" :lmao


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to punch every fan in the face that is chanting Goldberg right now 

Fkin pricks


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cena calls Ryback selfish after his lack of appearance tonight. What a cock.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> So Cena was in the building the whole time? I figured he didn't help his team mates because he wasn't there. Guess he just don't care about them?


He was probably busy trying to GPS Orton down in New Mexico to join his team


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

you'd figure they'd fix the announcers table during a commercial break. :hmm:


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I really dont get how this company expects us to take Cena seriously...


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Cena, Reigns, Orton, Ryback, and who else?


Zack Ryder dressed up as Sting


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm guessing Bray and Dean were the best part of Raw thus far.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

If during the contract signing Ryback comes out and just beats up Cena I will by 10 Ryback shirts.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Now, we get some much need tag action.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So Cena, Reigns, Orton, Ryback, and who else?


Daniel Bryan in a dream world.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

A Nickleback song is a theme for a WWE PPV...in 2014. God bless America. :dance


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm still too pissed about Ubi botching Asscreed Unity to even think about putting down money for another game.


You paid for an Assassin's Creed game in 2014. I just can't muster up any sympathy for that.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Whilst it'll probably flop, I really want this new day stuff to be good. I have high hopes for it.


Don't have high hopes, have low expectations; you'l be happier that way in the end.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm guessing Bray and Dean were the best part of Raw thus far.


"Best" is stretching it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm guessing Bray and Dean were the best part of Raw thus far.


They were, but you wouldn't know it by the crowd reaction.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm guessing Bray and Dean were the best part of Raw thus far.


Nope. Sheamus and Big Show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Daniel Bryan in a dream world.


They should save his return until Sunday in that dream world as the 5th guy.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

That haka thing the Uso's always sounds so uncoordinated.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Usos music >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

White girl in the back knew the deal.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Trash talking about AC in this thread. :kobe 
That series is my lifeblood, let's not even go there.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Fucking Uso's. Give me strength.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm guessing Bray and Dean were the best part of Raw thus far.


Nah, Harper kicking off the show with an IC title win. :agree:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm guessing Bray and Dean were the best part of Raw thus far.


In no order: Grumpy Cat segments, Dean-O / Bray segment and the IC Title match. Everything else has been "meh", as is typical of RAW nowadays.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins basically had the night off tonight on such an empty ass Raw. Dumb.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> If during the contract signing Ryback comes out and just beats up Cena I will by 10 Ryback shirts.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


'buy'


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Usos vs Goldust and Stardust for the 420 time? :jr

King, what do you think of the Usos, two brothers with Samoan heritage. :jr

They are cool duo JR, but my boy Brian and Scott Tayor are better than them. :lawler


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

The General said:


> Nah, Harper kicking off the show with an IC title win. :agree:


Easily.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> You paid for an Assassin's Creed game in 2014. I just can't muster up any sympathy for that.


Black Flag was awesome. :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz/Mizdow winning the titles would be the only way SS can be redeemed, imho.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins basically had the night off tonight on such an empty ass Raw. Dumb.


Well Zack Ryder's injured and Rusev squashed Heath so what jobber would they have fed to Rollins?


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> 'buy'



Shit thanks I'm slowly falling asleep here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Just a half hour longer. We can do this team.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just saw a commercial for Lucha Underground. 

I should check that out.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

THE AUDIENCE TAPS OUT!!!!!1


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins basically had the night off tonight on such an empty ass Raw. Dumb.


Yup. Wasnt bad on commentary though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm just ready for the contract signing. Raw has been shit other than Harper winning the IC title.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Zack Ryder's injured and Rusev squashed Heath so what jobber would they have fed to Rollins?


Anyone is better than him basically doing nothing, especially on such a low profile Raw.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

A serious story line between Wyatt and Ambrose has Cole chuckling and JBL making shitty jokes.

ahh yes that amazing commentary team.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm

Miz/Mizdow are all that matter in this ring.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

MIZDOW!!!!!!


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Another dummy segment w Dean?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Well Zack Ryder's injured and Rusev squashed Heath so what jobber would they have fed to Rollins?


SWAGGER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, it wouldn't be Raw if we didn't get The Dusts Vs. The Usos again.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

"we will have the match on PPV but first.... The same match on RAW"


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

This booking.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

IT'S SO REAL YOU WILL FEEL IT!

- :lawler


----------



## Corzza25 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thank god no Hornswoggle.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> SWAGGER


WWE wrote him off tv for at least a month like the dumbshits they are.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

JFC. Why is this happening now?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Dean Ambrose Survival Kit?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Thank fuck Hornswoggle isn't with Miz & Mizdow.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Flashyelbow said:


> Shit thanks I'm slowly falling asleep here.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Sorry dude, I hate doing the grammar police thing; I'm just so bored right now. What a bad Raw.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well this is ridiculous.

Doing this as a match right before the PPV?! It's essentially the same match. They should at least just make it a 4 way with one member of each team and some action kiciking off outside the ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> SWAGGER


Got knocked out last week.



> Anyone is better than him basically doing nothing, especially on such a low profile Raw.


On this show besides Harper doing nothing would be a plus.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

I can see your fake tan, Miz.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god, team White vs team Not White. 

Wait....Why isn't this a traditional style match at SS?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Sandow/Mizdow is the only enjoyable thing happening on my screen right now.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fucking Sandow. :duck

Bradshaw comparing him to a voodoo doll was also great. :clap


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I'd complain that they're giving away a PPV match for free but SS is free anyway and for good reason.


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

Dust bros run could have been so good if the tag team division was legit. Just downhill since Harper and Rowan were replaced by the Toritos.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TripleG said:


> I just saw a commercial for Lucha Underground.
> 
> I should check that out.


You should. It's vastly superior to Raw in every conceivable way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Even Mizdow is over in VA.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Should of done this way earlier WTF


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

MizDow over even with dead crowds.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

kurtmangled said:


> Raws messed up nowadays.. who in the blue hell is writing this


You're selfish if you don't want to get your ass kicked for the benefits of John Cena.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow a "We want Mizdow" chant. Alright then


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Fucking Sandow. :bow


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Even the crappy dead crowd still chants for Sandow.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sandow, the only person to get a chant so far tonight!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Got knocked out last week.
> 
> 
> 
> On this show besides Harper doing nothing would be a plus.


Tonight seemed like a good night for a good match. :shrug


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love Sandow.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Should that not be a DQ or is there not DQ in a tag match like this?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I'm still too pissed about Ubi botching Asscreed Unity to even think about putting down money for another game.


It could've been worse. Most if not all of the worst glitches have been patched now. The frame rate's still a bit pissy but it's no worse than any other AC game I've played.

Oblivion, Skyrim and Fallout New Vegas were all full of serious game breaking glitches at release but nowhere near as many people were screaming for Bethesda's blood :draper2


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Why isnt it a DQ when that stupid fucking bull jumps on them?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Push Sandow, now!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mizdow is more over than the rest of the roster with this crowd.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You should. It's vastly superior to Raw in every conceivable way.


I also will be tuning in. Thanks USA Network


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fairly loud and clear "WE WANT MIZDOW!" chants. <3

"It's like voodoo, Mygull! You know nothing about the occult!" Considering he was an Acolyte, I'd say Brdshaw knows what he's talking about when it comes to the supernatural. :maury


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well at least we know if there is something entertaining then the crowd will pop. Goes to show how shit everything else was.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Markus123 said:


> Sandow, the only person to get a chant so far tonight!


Indeed. Sandow bringing this dead crowd to life after 2 and a half hours of shit. :clap


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Shouldnt this be a DQ since torito is not Part of the Match?!?!


----------



## J-Coke (Mar 17, 2009)

There should be an exclusive cam on Mizdow. I miss all the subtleties.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Should that not be a DQ or is there not DQ in a tag match like this?


Best not to think too hard about the rules at this point tonight.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Borias said:


> Oh god, team White vs team Not White.
> 
> Wait....Why isn't this a traditional style match at SS?


Sandow is clearly not white.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Borias said:


> Best not to think too hard about the rules at this point tonight.


Excellent point...


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm going to fap so hard to Brie Bella tonight. 

I'm just saying, better than the original :banderas

Bye AJ if you leave, you gone.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Crowd is more behind the Usos than they are the Cena/Authority storyline


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

so many ads man!!


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

K4L318 said:


> I'm going to fap so hard to Brie Bella tonight.
> 
> I'm just saying, better than the original :banderas
> 
> Bye AJ if you leave, you gone.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

TromaDogg said:


> It could've been worse. Most if not all of the worst glitches have been patched now. The frame rate's still a bit pissy but it's no worse than any other AC game I've played.


Even after the patch, the frame rate is still game breaking, pop in's are prevalent and the graphics (in 900p) are several steps down from BF.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Yeah, we want Mizdow.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Sandow, the only person to get a chant so far tonight!


Nah, Goldberg and CM Punk have both had chants tonight as well.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So obvious Cena getting a new squad


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damien Sandow without that beard. 

:hmm:


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Sandow should be pushed before Ryback! Listen to the reactions!


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Damn does anyone have a video of Big Es New Day thingy yet? I missed it


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sandow vs Brock


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

These random chants are really overdone now.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> You should. It's vastly superior to Raw in every conceivable way.


Agreed, Lucha underground is legit man. GFW 'might' be coming, PWG is good and NJPW is the best in the world. At this point in time there are so many better options than WWE for actual 'wrestling'. One day they will regret the way they are treating their company right now.  You reap what you sow.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Damien Sandow without that beard.
> 
> :hmm:


Holy Shit wow. No no no, why would he ever choose to go in public without a beard?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Screw you Goldust, they want Mizdow.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

kariverson said:


> Holy Shit wow. No no no, why would he ever choose to go in public without a beard?


What? He looks pretty cute without a beard.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Even after the patch, the frame rate is still game breaking


No it's not, I'm on Sequence 7 now and the frame rate hasn't screwed me over once, and the only weird glitches I've seen have been on other people's Youtube vids.

I guess I've been lucky.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cody Rhodes is a mid-carder for life.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Cena will probably recruit his two biggest fans - McMahon & Hogan.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This shows how little I have been paying attention. 

I thought this was a four way tag and just now realized it was a 4 Vs. 4 match.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*WWE killing Mizdow with there over-exposure, just like many before they'll run it into the ground. Before it was subtle and off-sceen, they literally won't shut up about it now, and the camera angles are blatant as ever.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

They're gonna build up Mizdow with the hot tag!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Miz fucking with the crowd. :lmao Damn good heel, actually.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Tags in Mizdow*

BIG POP


aaaannnnndddd it's gone.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Cody Rhodes is a mid-carder for life.


:mj2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Damien Sandow without that beard.
> 
> :hmm:


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Crowd got unglued for the first time tonight after Sandow got tagged...and went dead a second later when Miz tagged right back in. :jay2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

They should've booked a midcard heel vs NXT guys Survivor Series match for the PPV

Neville/Zayn/Enzo/Cass/Itami vs Cesaro/Miz/Sandow/Rowan/Titus


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> What? He looks pretty cute without a beard.


Prettier than any of the women i've been with tbh.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


> Damien Sandow without that beard.
> 
> :hmm:


Looking hella young.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Crowd got unglued for the first time tonight after Sandow got tagged...and went dead a second later when Miz tagged right back in. :jay2


Did not go dead...that got some heat.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Cody Rhodes is a mid-carder for life.


Thank God


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Remember when we thought with Stardust, Cody Rhodes may be going places?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cotddamn that finisher Cody did looked so beautiful..


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Another match where I say...Thank God that is over.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dark matter is a pretty cool move.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> Agreed, Lucha underground is legit man. GFW 'might' be coming, PWG is good and NJPW is the best in the world. At this point in time there are so many better options than WWE for actual 'wrestling'. One day they will regret the way they are treating their company right now. You reap what you sow.


*This. Lucha Underground, NXT, even TNA as of late, has been putting WWEs product to shame recently.*


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A very good finish move


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I feel your pain, Grumpy Cat.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

even the guest host cant stay awake.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Grumpy Cat is so fucking cute.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Grumpy Cat is fucking sleeping. That says it all.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the fuck is that dumb cat on this shit show for


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Jesus this crowd fucking sucks....


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

That cat is pretty cute.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The cat representing all the viewers


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, hilarious joke there, King. fpalm


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Grumpy Cat's like "You people actually watch this shit?"


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Grumpy Cat as the host= Top lel.


----------



## MrLariato (Sep 5, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Damien Sandow without that beard.
> 
> :hmm:


BOdow


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Grumpy Cat is bored as fuck by this show. Can't blame her.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Not sure if this has been posted, but I have no words for this


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Cole King and JBL all need to fuck off


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Remember when we thought with Stardust, Cody Rhodes may be going places?


Once they put him in that role you pretty much knew where Cody was going. Nowhere.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

"It's cracking a smile!" Meanwhile the cat is sleeping.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Grumpy Cat vs John Cena at Wrestlemania


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Poor cat :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

We all share Grumpy Cats expression.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Grumpy Cat not giving a fuck has been the best thing about Raw


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Even Lawler is getting sick of his commentary.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I fucking love the fact that Noble and Mercury are in that graphic!


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Did they reshoot that promo? Word for word. Amateur.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol even the cat is falling asleep with this show.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I feel legit bad for the cat having to sit there for 3 hours.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

cookiepuss said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but I have no words for this


 Kofi looking like Gervinho there.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stad said:


> Wow, hilarious joke there, King. fpalm


King needs to go ut


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:lawler If anybody's just joined us, they've missed an entire night of incredible action!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lol Orton, Reigns and Ryback incoming?


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

finally some Cena


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HAD CENA PROTECTED HIS TEAM THIS WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN AN ISSUE


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Man this Raw has been a chore to get through.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

mattheel said:


> Did not go dead...that got some heat.


For 2-3 seconds. And then they did their best cricket impression.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if Cena help any of his team mates maybe he would not be out there alone tonight.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol that Cena vs all.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Fella done.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 spots open so far

"After Raw, the action doesn't start!" :cole


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That poor cat, somebody needs to report animal abuse for subjecting that poor thing to this shit show.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ryback joins tonight. Orton on Sunday.


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Wait what? Sheamus is out? LOL


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

The action doesn't start?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Macho Man Randy Savage. Oh Yeahhhhhhhh


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

The action doesn't start? What?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Well. Sheamus was the best thing about that Survivor Series match.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Maybe if Cena helped his fucking teammates they wouldnt be so decimated


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Any chance of some NXT guys being on Cena's team?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

If Cena is all alone at Survivor Series and wins, i'm done with this crap.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Reigns and Cena v all, you know it's gonna happen.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOH YEAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Macho Man = The GOAT for real


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If Sandow was a real Miz stunt double, he would have dropped that Uso diving outside the ring.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Sheamus hurt and 100% not a SS 

Hmm


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Bigg Hoss said:


> HAD CENA PROTECTED HIS TEAM THIS WOULDN'T HAVE BEEN AN ISSUE


Wait...Are you talking about something that make sense? On WWE?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Chrome said:


> That poor cat, somebody needs to report animal abuse for subjecting that poor thing to this shit show.


What about us man? We suffer through this abuse EVERY WEEK!!!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Welp, guess Reigns is back tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Slient Alarm said:


> Any chance of some NXT guys being on Cena's team?


:ambrose2


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*puts Randy Savage on the Network*

:vince$

:vince3 He's never going in the Hall Of Fame though, dammit!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Macho Man. <3 One of the few times I feel mum over not having the Network. :\


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Macho Man = The GOAT for real


damn straight


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Natecore said:


> Well. Sheamus was the best thing about that Survivor Series match.












No way, brah


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Ryback and Orton to replace Sheamus and Ziggler on team Cena


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

"After Raw, the action doesn't start."

Cole calling it like it is LMAO.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Slient Alarm said:


> Any chance of some NXT guys being on Cena's team?


Why would guys not on the Raw/SD roster join Cena and piss off the potential boss?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I may legit vomit in my mouth if it's Reigns and Cena vs The Authority and they clean house.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns return tonight or Sunday?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ryback to replace Sheamus, Orton to join last minute.



WWE said:


> Ryback and Orton to replace Sheamus and Ziggler on team Cena


They'd still be a man short.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

s


TakeMyGun said:


> Welp, guess Reigns is back tonight.


SSSSSSSSSSSHHH


You want to curse us with rounds of Samoan Superman getting gassed flicking his hair


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Was just thinking the same. Didn't realise Kofi has lost so much hair! #Gervinho


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Well. Sheamus was the best thing about that Survivor Series match.



Sad. Isn't it?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

PF69 said:


> Macho Man Randy Savage. Oh Yeahhhhhhhh


would have been the perfect opponent for The Rock at WrestleMania X8, and they let Stone Cold face Hollywood Hogan. 


How different pro-wrestling would be today if that happened. Austin would have never got fed up with creative direction and not walked out. 

We probably wouldn't be suffering today with the HHH/Stephanie Variety Hour. :jbl :cole :lawler


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> For 2-3 seconds. And then they did their best cricket impression.


Well. Comparatively speaking. It was the heat of the night.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TakeMyGun said:


> Welp, guess Reigns is back tonight.


Nope.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

What in the name of suck is this show doing?

5th member will be the Crock. He's got a new show to promote.

If you smell what the predictable is cooking.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

More guest hosts, fuck off.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Whose this wanker?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Larry the Cable Guy... Icon?

Highest accolade.... Raw?

Make me fucking barf.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Rusev slaps the shit outta Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn Larry looks OLD. He was my favorite comedian back in 2005.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

larry the cable guy fpalm


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

the fuckery with the guest hosts can't get any worse can it???


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Savage got an awesome match out of the Ultimate Warrior for pete's sake. Man was great to watch.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Shadowcran said:


> What in the name of suck is this show doing?
> 
> 5th member will be the Crock. He's got a new show to promote.
> 
> If you smell what the predictable is cooking.


I love the rock but this was great hahaha


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Why the hell have we descended back into this guest star/guest host bullshit? fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Larry the fucking cable guy? Who the hell cares?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Shawn Michaels looks healthy and is guest hosting Raw next week.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm not familiar with this "Cable guy" but destroy him with fire. Pronto.


----------



## fergality (Jul 24, 2006)

Bully ray guest-starring next week


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Should we know who Larry the Cable Guy is? Cause i got no fuckin clue


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Stay away Larry, just give us more grumpy felines


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Macho Man. <3 One of the few times I feel mum over not having the Network. :\


I'd want it primarily for old PPVs and features on wrestlers (like Macho Man) that I watched as a kid.


----------



## EdgeHead 4 Life (Sep 5, 2014)

WWE is so behind in the times. Larry the Cable guy was popular about a decade ago... Kinda like Cena


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Grumpy Cat was meant to moderate this contract signing but she can't be bothered to wake up.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

goldigga said:


> Should we know who Larry the Cable Guy is? Cause i got no fuckin clue


same here :lol


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I want to punch larry the cable guy in the fucking face


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Showing Larry the Cable guy again, at the tail end of this show... That's like rubbing salt in a wound.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

who the hell is larry the cable guy?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol I love Harper's face reactions.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

No idea who Larry the cable guy is, who is he gonna attract to watcing raw?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm literally laughing out loud thinking about what's going through the minds of non-Americans after seeing Larry the Cable Guy.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

can hear a pin drop


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

EdgeHead 4 Life said:


> WWE is so behind in the times. Larry the Cable guy was popular about a decade ago... Kinda like Cena



????


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Tag team PPV match? No singles matches needed? :reigns


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Cena helped none of them. 

You know, he really deserves to be stuck with no team.


----------



## BossRyder (Aug 24, 2014)

Shouldnt be this contract final After it's signed? So no Changes should be possible After tonight?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Fella got slammed through a table and he's unable to wrestle at Survivor Series.:kobe


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

I miss Daniel Bryan!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

goldigga said:


> Should we know who Larry the Cable Guy is? Cause i got no fuckin clue


Are you an Aussie? If so, that probably explains it. He's a ******* "comedian" that wildly pretty popular 7 or 8 years ago and now stars in shitty WWE films with Santino Marella.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

goldigga said:


> Should we know who Larry the Cable Guy is? Cause i got no fuckin clue


******* low brow humor that no one i even know thinks is funny. Nothing to see here.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The grumpy cat is one of the better guest hosts that they've had.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

kurtmangled said:


> who the hell is larry the cable guy?


A terrible comedian from Florida with a fake ******* persona. Plenty of stupid jokes and a catchphrase he didn't think of, but trademarked and made millions off of.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

How can none of you see it?

Reigns is returning, I call it now. Quote me when I'm right.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

What's wrong with Cena? Why doesn't he come out and fucking help? This storyline is fucking stupid, he sticks his neck out for nobody and they out did for him.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:HHH2 And for those of you in the UK....live, on Sky Box Office for only £15


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

HHH stroking out?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Shadowcran said:


> Savage got an awesome match out of the Ultimate Warrior for pete's sake. Man was great to watch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You love the WWE right?" 

And crickets. 

Wow.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Guys God is Coming back to team up with Cena


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Do you love the WWE?"

NO!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

CM punk is returning


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Vince music hits 

Shane music hits 

And your newest members of team authority Vince and shane o mac 

2000 all over again!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"You, the WWE Universe, you love the WWE, right?"

The fans: ":deandre"


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT? :ti


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

kurtmangled said:


> who the hell is larry the cable guy?


******* comedian who was last relevant 10+ years ago.

Trips seems to be off his game right now.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "You love the WWE, right?"
> 
> The fans: ":deandre"


:lmao :lmao


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HHH doing a GOAT Randy Orton impression tonight.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

TaylorFitz said:


> The grumpy cat is one of the better guest hosts that they've had.


Yeah, because it doesn't talk.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Triple H really weirding me out right now.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Whoa I thought he was having a heart attacks.

This really feels unscripted.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The audience seemed to yawn it's approval,roflmao. I'm serious guys, I think we all agree this show sucks on a whole new level.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

UFO said:


> How can none of you see it?
> 
> Reigns is returning, I call it now. Quote me when I'm right.


You are not the first lol :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Authority face turn against Cena


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why not make Eric Bischoff guest host of RAW next week?
















oh that would require too much creativity and probably over shadow the whole show. :jr


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


My favorite Mania match actually.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If so much shit was on the line then why didn't HHH put himself in the match?


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Like that Triple H is tripping up....shows his importance of the match


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

HHH is so awkward right now what the fuck.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> "You love the WWE, right?"
> 
> The fans: ":deandre"


I know, right? fpalm

Also, LOL at Triple H pulling a Michael Cole and messing his lines up.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stad said:


> THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT? :ti


HHH out there trying to win an Oscar with this over dramtic stuff. :lol


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Nobody will confuse this segment with the Ascension Ceremony.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

What is wrong with H.... he looks genuinely off in the face.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

I think his script planned there for there to be boos. Good luck with that.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm enjoying the authority tonight tbh


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Triple-Niacin Flush


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Whoa I thought he was having a heart attacks.
> 
> This really feels unscripted.


Yea, that was a really weird delivery. Thought he was going to drop to the mat.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought HHH was gonna give Stephanie the Heidenreich right in the middle of the ring.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> "You love the WWE right?"
> 
> And crickets.
> 
> Wow.


Common man I heard like 3 kids cheer
:ti


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH is the man


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I actually thought something was wrong with HHH for a second.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sting incoming


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Markus123 said:


> No idea who Larry the cable guy is, who is he gonna attract to watcing raw?


Inbreeders.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

He who overcomes odds. FUCK CENA.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

So Mark Henry and Rusev are on the same team now. Weren't they just feuding a month ago?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Sting to appear on Sunday


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I swear, if Roman Reigns limited slow ass makes his return soon.....this fucking company.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally he comes out :applause


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

This crowd is going ape-shit for Cena but booing everything else.

This is literally amazing.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

And the crowd goes mild!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Cena with his mustard and ketchup clothing.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Wait I thought they already were out lol


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Just checked in during 4 on 4 tag match, how has this raw been? heard about Harper's win -- cool! should i watch replay? Did the cat laugh?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was so awkward I literally had to clothes my eyes super tight and hope it ended soon.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dare i say it, it even sounds like the kids are tired of Cena now


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

finally :mark:


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The_It_Factor said:


> I'm literally laughing out loud thinking about what's going through the minds of non-Americans after seeing Larry the Cable Guy.


Americans too.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

You have no Friends, John.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's been a horrific night for that man. :cole

Uh what? He's not the one who was attacked and beaten up like every one of his teammates was.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

even cena got nothing, not even boos.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

i'd mark out massively if Lesnar returned tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I swear, if Roman Reigns limited slow ass makes his return soon.....this fucking company.


He will. Him and coked out Orton.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Sting to appear on Sunday


That would be awesome!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Who really cares about this storyline?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena not giving a shit whatsoever


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Team authority is going need more people against SUPER CENA.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Sting incoming


:heyman6


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

:cole "It's been a horrific night for Cena..."

Um, no. How about his team?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Get that shitty grin off your face fuckwad.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph wearing the same dress she was arrested in.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey look it's Hulk Hogan in '95 (John Cena '14)


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey look, it's the guy who stood in the back fucking Nikki Bella while his teammates were getting hospitalized


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

So Ziggler is out of the match... That fucking sucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:lol trips


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

can't see the rest of your team heh


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

And then Ryback will come out and we're gonna have to pretend to be surprised. fpalm


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Swerve. Lesnar on Team Cena. Wouldn't make any less sense.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Hogan, The Rock, Stone Cold, and CM Punk will be his teammates


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

DA DA DAAAA DA DAAAA DA DA DAAAAAA


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

I just saw that Larry the Cable Guy pitch on Raw, and it completely blew my high it so fucking bad. Also, I don't care what anyone says, HHH and Steph are truly the one of the only things anchoring this show with any kind of positive consistency. Bray and Ambrose could be so much better, and Ziggler was made to look like a complete bitch.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I so don't care.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

John Cena will make all 5 members of team Authority tap out all by himself.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I see he's wearing the Red and Yellow :jr


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Would it kill them to have someone out there with Cena? It might help elevate them by being in a main event segment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan chants will be nice from the crowd


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

I really thought Triple H was gonna shoot on Cena there


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> So Ziggler is out of the match... That fucking sucks.


After getting more hype than every other member too.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

I swear Cena wants to be president with the way he talks. Jesus Christ.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

How Hunter letting Cena manhandle his bitch like this right in front of him.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

There will be zero surprises here...just wait and see.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Lol she said "myopic" 

like the target audience knows what the fuck that means


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE erasing that Swagger was even contemplated for Team Cena. :maury

Sorry, I needed to get it out.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Cena is bringing the passion and the crowd still doesn't care.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy (Sep 5, 2013)

Felix's moldy Egg McMuffin ass


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Underhanded tricks. 

Uh-huh, and you did NOTHING about it.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Cena will wear his red and yellow take his vitamins and say his prayers and he will overcome the odds this Sunday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

SHUT THE FUCK UP CENA.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

He's playing the SuperCena card. :cena5


and he's using The Nation's line "By any means necessary"


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

No that's you john, you cure for insomnia


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Dam, these promos are so basic


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Here we go...


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShadowZiggy said:


> I swear Cena wants to be president with the way he talks. Jesus Christ.


He sounds like a politician most of the time.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

You see what's going on but you didn't do a damn thing tonight :lmao


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

This crowd doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I dont think Cena is familiar with the concept of Irony.

Reigns time...


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Roman Reigns time.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Reigns coming...


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This can't be legal.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh fuck off already.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Stad said:


> THE FUCK IS HE TALKING ABOUT? :ti


:lol


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

You wanna endanger the fans, Cena? Fuck that shit. I'm not fighting for your selfish ass.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Cena speaking truth 

Put us all to sleep


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"It's cool! I'll put children in danger! That's my team!"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So Cena's going to put the well-being of children at risk just so he has a team to fight the Authority with?

Disgusting.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm fpalm fpalm This guy is such a goddamn tool.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

can this motherfucker shut the fuck up already


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

It's ok, John Cena. Us at the IWC will hop on Team Cena.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Steph "The Most Dominant Force in the History Of WWE" , Team Lesnar >> The Authority


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*You know John, you wouldn't have to worry about not having a team, if you FUCKING HELPED THE TEAM YOU ALREADY HAD, YOU DICK!*


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Marcos 25063 said:


>


:agree:


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Would be Cena to pick 4 children to go to war with him after what he saw tonight lmfao


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

God Cena is a horrible man first not helping his team now he wants to kill 4 fans Jesus!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Way to make Ziggler and co look like shit.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anybody else sense a bit of reign in their forecast?


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

I want Rusev to put these kid in the accolade!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

I'll join your team Cena, and I'm gonna turn heel on your ass too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lord give us strength.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Now Cena would feed kids to Rusev and Henry?!

What a monster!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Imagining Cena throwing small children at the authority


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Anymore"?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh Jesus Christ almighty. 

Cena is playing promoter more than active participant in a match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Cena, why so corny? fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is this fucking moron trying to sell Network subs or what?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please tell Cena to be quiet, he certainly talks a lot for someone without a team. I know he likes to overcome the odds, but come on...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Like John Cena or not, I really do hope this is the last RAW of HHH/Stephanie Variety Hour. Quite frankly I'm sick of it. 

Let it die.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

WTF


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The John Cena show. The only guy who gets made to look like a star. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

what is this shit and why am I even watching it?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

"Kane will be first" :buried


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Cena : " Everyone on my Team has Passion for the WWE" 

*So why when HHH literally 5 minutes ago ask the audience that they were passionate about the WWE did he get complete fucking crickets, thus proving you completely fucking wrong?*

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

LOL HHH


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I've actually enjoyed parts of this promo.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh god not the magical over the top voice with the corny jokes....

fpalm


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

kariverson said:


> I want Rusev to put these kid in the accolade!


Followed by four curb stomps.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Triple H :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trips :lmao :lmao


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Cena trying to be funny yay


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA Triple H


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Get to the point, Cena! Either Reigns, Orton or Bryan comes out or else this segment is a bust.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cena taking L after L after L after L after L after L after L after L after L after L after L.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sting? Please let it be a surprise. Give us Sting, not predictable Crock or even worse.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Funny thing, Cena's right about Kane. :lol :buried


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf is this shit?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

lol @ Hunter no selling Cena right now, the lack of reaction is fucking awesome right now.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

HHH THE GOAT


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

pretty sweet promo by cena.. shoot me


----------



## hixxy (May 6, 2007)

Fair to say we are not going to know team cena till sunday...


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Triple H falling asleep. :lmao


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

NGL, this is a fun promo by Cena


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H passing out on the turnbuckle hahaha!!!! Can we please get a picture of that?


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH falling asleep someone GIF that please hahahaha


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


>


This.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cena set to face five big guys by himself doesn't seem to have any issues verbally burying them. Well shit, this is selling me on watching Survivor Series.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> what is this shit and why am I even watching it?


I ask myself this every week. fpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just fuck everything that's ever existed. He makes me hate everything.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wrap it Up Cena


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Someone needs to make a gif of Cena vomiting... for obvious reasons.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

The new authority is pretty awesome. They look badass now that they have some stars now.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Who the fuck allows Cena to grab a microphone?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

God cena fucking sucks.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Get to the fucking point. Jesus.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

This is awful. Cena's just terrible.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lord please help us.

Please.

I beg of you.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena loses viewers. Beelee dat.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope, I take that back. This Cena main event promo is blowing my fucking high, my god please make it stop.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Cena, you're fucking pathetic.


----------



## sweeten16 (Jul 21, 2014)

Trips looks legit pissed at cena lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ngl, I laughed at the 'feeding you sexual chocolate' line.

Makes me mad af that no other face is going to benefit from the SS match besides Cena.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That weak ass 'Sexual Chocolate' chant :lmao


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuck you Cena, you are not funny. Why can't you understand this?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Shadowcran said:


> Sting? Please let it be a surprise. Give us Sting, not predictable Crock or even worse.


Sting is at a WWE 2k15 meet and greet tonight


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So this is how they end the take it home show for Survivor Series?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Cena literally sat down and is burying every single member of Team Authority.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

If what Cena is detailing actually happens. It will be over for me, i think.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Thank you, Stephanie.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And Steph just became the top face on the show. Thank you Steph!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

THANK YOU STEPH.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:trips5 Steph with that slap


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

If Rusev takes his first pin in this shitty SS match fpalm


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Adults actually like this is what puzzles me. :lol


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Cena with the struggle push :lol :lmao :lmao


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler! Let's go!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Olivia Pope said:


> Get to the point, Cena! Either Reigns, Orton or Bryan comes out or else this segment is a bust.


That would be awesome. 

Maybe not reveal it all at the same time, but show it off like Vince did the nWo in 2002.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:mark: :mark: LOVE YA STEPH!!!!!!


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I just became the biggest Steph mark.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Why are you helping him dolph?

Seriously Cena can't be arsed to help his team mates but low and behold they rescue him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Ziggler coming to Cena's aid.


Shame his captain couldn't do the same for him.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Ziggler's back.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Stephanie is BOSS!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Finally, the reinforcements


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Ohh look is the entire Cena team and this episode doesn't mean shit


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

DOLPH ZIGGLER! Please save us.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

fuck this shit man


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here they come


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mah god, this is so fucking stupid.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Big Show still lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Big pop for Ziggler, none for Show.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yup, Ryback to take Sheamus's spot and Orton to get in there last minute at SS.

Predictable garbage.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So all of Cena's teammates are going to come out despite being injured.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Just fuck everything that's ever existed. He makes me hate everything.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

missed first two hours, but crowd seems really dead right now.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ziggler coming out to save Cena, after Cena left him to fend for himself?

And the Big Show as well?

:what?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would they help Cena?? He didn't help them when they got attacked? F' Cena!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What if they all turn on Cena?


I wanted to see Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, and Randy Orton


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

So fucking cringeworthy 

Oh My God


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

the fuck?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Erick Rowan? What the?


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

"And it's getting even better" 

Yes... always my first thought when Big Show's music hits...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They come to save Cena, but Cena doesn't bother to save them.

This storyline sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh what the shit!


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

Rowan? plot twist


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Trips is about to smack Cena backstage for that boring ass segment


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

ERICK FUCKING ROWAN???


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Erik Rowan. WTF.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Wait....Whhhhaaattt??


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

WHAT?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Erick Rowan is a face???

What???

What the fuck?

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like I've said before, if this company ended tomorrow, I wouldn't be upset.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rowan! That's a surprise actually.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

What da fuck?


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Wow.

Way to make The heels look like fucking shit.

*ALL OF THAT AND THEY ARE STILL IN ONE PIECE??? FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK SUPERHERO BOOKING*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why don't the heels attack before the rest of th team piles up there? 

And Erick Rowan...the fuck?!?!?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

uh oh, its on now


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh lordy.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

You all wanted the rock? You wanted Bryan? Didn't really want reigns?


WELL YOU GET ROWAN!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:aryalol :maury :HA ARE YOU SHITTING ME?????


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Surprising.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Okay. This is a surprise.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Great math, Lawler. :jordan4 Someone please get Steiner to correct that moron.

ROWAN FACE TURN! :O


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wee-bey Ummmmm....what?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay, I marked out a little for Rowan.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Errrrrrrrr, eh?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

.......... how fucking random is this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao What? Why?


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Rowan?

The fuck is this?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol this f*ck


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:wow

I'm actually surprised by something from WWE.


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

OMG it's Rowan!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Eric Rowan :lol


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

MAH GAWD IT'S ROWAN


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, this is fucking awesome.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wut?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Shit just got FUCKIN REAL! ROWEN!


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Oh that Swerve! :russo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyatt family destroyed


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Soooooooooooooo.... the heels waited to beat the hell out of Cena because REASONS, right?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

holy shit :mark:


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

:cheer:agree::yum:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Rowand be on team Cena?


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> What if they all turn on Cena?
> 
> 
> I wanted to see Daniel Bryan, Roman Reigns, and Randy Orton


Yes.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Holy shit hahahahaha


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh shit.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

ROMAIN REIGH TIME


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Kurt Angle


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

CESAROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

:lmao Bray Wyatt is the only member of the Wyatt family that isn't in a main event feud. Crock of shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well then...


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

So Rowan stalks people and then becomes face.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cesaro?? What???


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

CESARO?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cesarooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm honestly surprised. Awesome, but it sucks that Rowans will be the first eliminated.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cesaro with dat random ass face turn!


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Lol Cesaro :lmao why why why why


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Hmm. Wasn't expecting Rowan on Team Cena, that's something I will say.

But nobody's coming out of this match looking great apart from Cena.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Eh, Cesaro.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAO CESARO!?!?!? THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT :lmao


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CESARO FACE TURN ABOUT FUCKING TIME

Edit: DAMMIT WWE YOU FUCKING BASTARDS


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*WYATTS FUEDING FOR THE INTERCONTINENTAL TITLE*


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cesaro?

Not Ryback?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lol total bullshit


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:mark: :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Cesaro, if only WWE didn't spend months burying the poor guy.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOLWUT...


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

What the fuck WWE.

Are you serious?

Cesaro a face now?

Holy jesus christ :lmao

Edit: Cesaro with that surve


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

CESARO :mark:


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

BA GAWD, IT'S A ROWAN OUT OF NO WHERE!


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

Cesaro! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dafuq' :lol


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Cesaro trolling :lol

...but here comes The Big Guy :mark:


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

is everyone turning face?!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love how they replaced one ginger in Sheamus with another in Rowan. 8*D

Cesaro done swerved us, bro! :russo


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Cesaro!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

Rowan. Terrible.


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

oh shit nice surprise..!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Cesaro the troll :lol


----------



## The General (Nov 5, 2014)

GOD DAMN WWE GOD DAMN BASTARDS. Marked so hard for Cesaro.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

cesaro is a jobber anyway. who gives a shit


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

saw that coming a mile away lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

Russo swerve.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Now they need two tho


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok that was hilarious


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, they're increasing the team sizes numerically so more faces can fit on Team Cena.

This was smart.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So Cesaro leaves the ring?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is so depressing.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't care I marked out for this shit feast right here hahahaha


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cesaro just broke my heart.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cesaro, Rollins, and Harper FUCK YES!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LMFAOOOOOO Cesaro's awesome


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

LOL, what a troll.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I kinda hate that Ryback was the last guy...


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

LOL


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

lol @ Cesaro truning face for only a second.

and Ryback wasn't a surprise ...

Crowd is not reacting to any of this.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I'm not going to watch this shitty match on Sunday


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

And I didn't want Ryback to be involved. But oh well.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tune in for the last few minutes and all I see is a bunch of jobbers who are getting eliminated so Cena can look amazing at the end. Not gonna bother with Survivor Series.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Dat pop for the big guy.


Also... Lol @ people thinking The Rock was going to be on Team Cena.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

LoL @ Cena still being outnumbered


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WWE trolling the fuck out of the audience with that teasing of a Cesaro turn. I marked hard as fuck, too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the fuck is going on? 

We basically spent the last 6 hours of Raw TV time to cock tease with Ryback and just put him on Team Cena anyway just because. OK then.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

:lol that was awesome


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa.. Ryback Triple H tease


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

So fucking stupid.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Team Cena sucks


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Ceasero turning face would of been the right thing to do and they decide against it


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This segment needs more Orton

Where the fuck is Orton?


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm Fuck that leeching piece shit.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

Rowan?


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Honestly fuck Cena what terrible story telling


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

End of Authority!!!!! 

Now don't disappoint me WWE creative


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just dreadful.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

They failed on turning Cesaro again. 

Shocked about Erick Rowan, though. Wow.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*yawn*


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

Authority wins on Sunday. fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Erick Rowan :lmao


----------



## Corzza25 (Dec 29, 2013)

So Rowan is a team playa aswell?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Of course Cena's music has to play.....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good finish. The Cesaro thing was quite the troll swerve. Ryback showing up was predictable. Thought for sure Reigns/Orton was showing up.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

I wish someone wouldve replaced big show tho


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> I love how they replaced one ginger in Sheamus with another in Rowan. 8*D
> 
> Cesaro done swerved us, bro! :russo



How we like to call him back home - Reversed Sheamus. :lmao


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hate Cena's finisher so much fpalm


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

It's all about :cena5


----------



## RAW360 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ryback and Triple H staredown :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol Rawan doe!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I was actually kind of hoping for Reigns and Orton sigh


----------



## Ana Ivanovic (Aug 8, 2014)

Ana Ivanovic said:


> Cena with an AA on HHH (through the table) :vince$


I knew it!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I thought Reigns was gonna come out there last.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

had bryan come out i would have marked the fuck out.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

And that's your hero, kids- doesn't help his friends when they need it, sneak attacks his boss from behind.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Orton has to appear and screw Seth at SS.

Right?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I am curious what they'll do with Rowan, that was an interesting swerve.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah, I'm only okay with this if Team Cena fails epically.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Is everyone on Team Cena taller than him? :lmao


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome :mark:


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Triple H always willing to take the fall. Love the dude.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Shit ending.

RETIRE YOU FUCKING SCUM CENA


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

You sneaky bastards WWE now i see why this is for free


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes yes yes Authority will win on Sunday now.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So 5 on 6? Uhh.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

New era? Doubtful. You just had the faces prevail


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Heel winning on sunday , babyfaces standing tall on RAW + I guess Sheamus is hurt


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Team botch and Ziggler better not win.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

"Look at Team Cena!"

It's one main eventer and a bunch of mid-card geeks, King. Are we supposed to be impressed?


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

All this and Survivor Series still doesn't interest me. What I would have given to see Ambrose in Cena's position delivering that promo.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not gonna lie, I marked for Eric Rowan :mark: :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they may stack TLC like they did last year


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Rowan future champ.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That Raw....wow. That was soul draining. I feel less human after sitting through it.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Bout fucking time its over. Bedtime.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Can't even lie, I marked out when Rowan came out. Mostly out of relief that he actually was going to be put to use in a big story instead of some awful lower card stalker gimmick.


----------



## LadPro (Feb 18, 2013)

Believe That said:


> You sneaky bastards WWE now i see why this is for free


This.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

SO Erick Rowan has went from being a weirdo stalking a blonde and stealing toy cats to now being competely fine and joining team cena?! :lol

You just know they had no-one else to put on cena's team so just put him in it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So... did my eyes just deceive me, or was that actually Erik Rowan out there with Team Cena?

:lmao

Well, they definitely shocked me with that one. I like it though if they couldn't get Orton back in time.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Authority wins on Sunday. fpalm


nah, i missed Raw, but it seems like Authority won the whole show, Cena's squad got the final laugh, score is tied, anything is possible this Sunday where Survivor Series comes to us live, FOR FREE on the E network.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ROWEN
:ti
Guess he gets pinned first

Man this PPV build up sucked the dick big time

Great time for an Orton or reigns surprise return but nah ERICK ROWEN


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> had bryan come out i would have marked the fuck out.


Daniel Bryan
Randy Orton
Roman Reigns
CM Punk
John Cena


THAT is what the real Team Cena should have been.


----------



## JDTheAlpha (May 24, 2013)

All right, time for the real main event..Chrisley knows best! WOOOOOO...


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

cookiepuss said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I marked for Eric Rowan :mark: :mark:


this ^ :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Not sure what to think regarding that ending.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rowan being on the team is kinda cool. Loved Cesaro there. 

Man, I just cant get over how anti-climactic this whole Ryback angle has been. He is good but he is just not a big deal.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I am curious what they'll do with Rowan, that was an interesting swerve.


like i said, he directly called out Harper, Wyatts are feuding for the IC belt.

OOOHH AND OF COURSE WE BUILD UP RYBACK BUT IT IS SUPERCUNT WHO PUTS HHH THROUGH THE TABLE


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Should have removed Show and Henry for Swagger and Cesaro


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I just don't know wtf with Rowan ... i need some incentive. But Harper played it so beautifully, that look on his face, he looked dangerous man.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> had bryan come out i would have marked the fuck out.


I know. I was ready to flip my coffee table and Yes! chant through the neighborhood.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Enjoy Survivor Series folks. And remember, it's free.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> SO Erick Rowan has went from being a weirdo stalking a blonde and stealing toy cats to now being competely fine and joining team cena?! :lol
> 
> *You just know they had no-one else to put on cena's team so just put him in it.*


The Real American could have been, but WWE just had to write him off tv.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

GitRekt said:


> had bryan come out i would have marked the fuck out.


I think we all would have.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck was the point of Cesaro's entrance :lmao I didn't even see him involved in that brawl.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cesaro... What could have been :trips7


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Not gonna lie i'd laugh if they troll the St Louis crowd and had Sandow-Orton show up instead


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Daniel Bryan
> Randy Orton
> Roman Reigns
> CM Punk
> ...


I would have marked out like a bitch


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

rakija said:


> Should have removed Show and Henry for Swagger and Cesaro


That would have been...:cry
But no, no, we can't have actually GOOD wrestlers in the ME, that's nuts.

Who else would switch Show for Swagger and Cesaro for Henry?


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

WWE said:


> Cesaro... What could have been :trips7


Another WWE fuck you to the fans.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Terrible RAW. Wyatt/Ambrose and the cute cat were the only positives.


I'll give them credit though, Rowan being on Team Cena was a pretty awesome surprise. They did a great job with the red herrings of Rowan being a creeper with that.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

@WWECreative_ish 6m6 minutes ago

That was such a fast turn by @WWECesaro. Even Big Show was impressed #RAWTonight


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cesaro came out to dead silence, man they fucked him up BAD.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

Cesaro would of been so smart to do and they didn't do it 

I like Rowan on the team though 

Major let down for it being Ryback at the end though


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Cesaro came out to dead silence, man they fucked him up BAD.


His theme doesn't help.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Omega_VIK said:


> I think we all would have.


No, not really. Don't miss the pocket superman at all.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

WWE said:


> Cesaro... What could have been :trips7


They should of went with it, but of course, WWE fuckery once more.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Cesaro's fake-out was just sad. He's the butt of a joke


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

So, I was kind of in and out of paying attention....but did they really not do a Tyson Kidd/grumpy cat segment? How do you miss that opportunity?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

This next RAW better have Swagger, I s2g. This dreadful RAW was just inexcusable.



rakija said:


> Cesaro's fake-out was just sad. He's the butt of a joke


I marked so fucking hard for it...really thought he'd finally turn.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

they had the potential to make that a great ending


----------



## Swag (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah the dude comes out and laughs with the Authority then gets thrown away? LOL


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> His theme doesn't help.


That's a good point, people would rather cover their ears instead of cheer for Cesaro with that theme.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Cosmo Kramer said:


> Daniel Bryan
> Randy Orton
> Roman Reigns
> CM Punk
> ...


If I had it my way:

John Cena
Dolph Ziggler
Ryback
Cesaro
Jack Swagger

Real Americans reunion :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chrome said:


> Cesaro came out to dead silence, man they fucked him up BAD.


Everything went downhill after Wrestlemania.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> John Cena
> Dolph Ziggler
> Ryback
> Cesaro
> ...


That's a fapworthy team, tbh, but alas we have Rowan, Show, and Swagger buried of tv by Rollins and Cesaro doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I understand he is on a movie set, but still you build all these layers for Orton from starting as face of the Authority to losing his confidence to being ousted for Seth and being treated like a secondary figure then have Orton have a fallout leading to Randy RKO'ing most in the authority and punching HHH and having Seth take out Orton. Now the perfect time to bring it full circle comes and Orton isn't on the team? Boy considering I have high doubts the Authority disbands I hope Orton's the one to bring it down, as really its the only logical choice (pssh modern wwe booking and logic?). If somehow the authority loses, I hope Orton is involved.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

just noticed no Sheamus = HEEL TURN!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

The issue with Ryback, is they expect us to give a damn far too soon. 3 weeks ago Ryback was in a failing tag team that wasn't even that strong, and WWE just expects us to ask as if all that never really happened. It just didn't feel like they had done enough to make him seem the threat they're pretending he is.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

The entire RAW was pointless. We had the Authority beating everyone on team Cena, but in the end everyone (except that fucking red guy) returned even stronger.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

That Cesaro tease was such a slap in the face to him and all of his fans. And god damn did that crowd kill what could have been a hot segment.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

K4L318 said:


> just noticed no Sheamus = HEEL TURN!


Please this!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The fact that Orton hasn't returned yet makes me think The Authority is winning on Sunday. Now granted, they could have The Authority lose and then continue with Orton/Rollins on it's own, but I have a feeling The Authority aren't going anywhere anytime soon, and will be collectively going up against Orton once he returns.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> Please this!


Against Ryback please.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

still the greatest thing I saw tonight



















here I thought AJ grew an ass and body:zayn3


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

K4L318 said:


> still the greatest thing I saw tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is AJ Lee the female CM Punk? I mean, even when no one is talking about her, someone has to bring her up to diss her. fpalm


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Cesaro came out to dead silence, man they fucked him up BAD.


Earlier this year this guy was over as fuck. Can't believe they stole all the support they had with the tomfoolery booking they gave him post mania.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

gaz0301 said:


> The issue with Ryback, is they expect us to give a damn far too soon. 3 weeks ago Ryback was in a failing tag team that wasn't even that strong, and WWE just expects us to ask as if all that never really happened. It just didn't feel like they had done enough to make him seem the threat they're pretending he is.



I agree.

The WWE should have stayed on course with Ambrose (minus the comedy persona). He and Bray should be on Team Cena and Team Authority respectively. I like Ryback but his re-entry into the main event is too rushed.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> The entire RAW was pointless. We had the Authority beating everyone on team Cena, but in the end everyone (except that fucking red guy) returned even stronger.


This is the problem they just can't wait until the PPV. They could have done something else, they could have done all this AT SS. Make it it was Cena vs all 5, then have him crucified so to speak.


----------



## K4L318 (Nov 12, 2014)

DemBoy said:


> Is AJ Lee the female CM Punk? I mean, even when no one is talking about her, someone has to bring her up to diss her. fpalm


It ain't about AJ, it's about BrieMode in those short shorts bro. :yum:


----------



## Iormungand (Jul 31, 2012)

I agree a Ryback vs Heel Sheamus would be a great feud, and plus the guys have previously worked together and I wager have had some chemistry in the ring in the past.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

K4L318 said:


> It ain't about AJ, it's about BrieMode in those short shorts bro. :yum:


Yes, she looked good, but why diss AJ when no one is even mentioning her?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I honestly think with Swagger being off tv, my number 2 is Miz/Mizdow.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> The fact that Orton hasn't returned yet makes me think The Authority is winning on Sunday. Now granted, they could have The Authority lose and then continue with Orton/Rollins on it's own, but I have a feeling The Authority aren't going anywhere anytime soon, and will be collectively going up against Orton once he returns.


Fresher meat on the Heel team, they need to overcome cena, because cena buries too many heels. 

CENA - Old
Ziggler - semi vet
Rowan - New
Ryback - New/old
Big Slow - Old

VS

Seth Rollins - New
Harper - New
Rusev - New
Cesaro - New
Henry - Old
HHH - old
Kane - old.


----------



## British Bruiser (Jun 7, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Everything went downhill after Wrestlemania.


Agreed. I genuinely thought the WWE had big plans for him when he won the Battle Royal.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Was the contract even signed......?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Was the contract even signed......?


BWAHAHHAA
No, no it was not.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Kind of a mixed bag raw tonight. Good and pure shit.
And we all know which was which.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

So yeah...

Wyatt/Ambrose promo
Harper winning the belt
Grumpy Cat being adorable :3

Was that it? I think that's it. Holy shit was this RAW bad. Like...REALLY bad. It's like the perfect cocktail of everything wrong with the creative direction of his company all rolled into one. My favorite part though was Henry and Rusev working together. That shit was just hilarious considering what they just did a month ago. Seeing those two hobbling down to the ring with bored, emotionless face like they be like, "They seriously got us doing this shit, bruh?" :maury


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

on another note cesaro might have the WOAT theme


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

British Bruiser said:


> Agreed. I genuinely thought the WWE had big plans for him when he won the Battle Royal.


They had, but then they paired him up with Heyman.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Only good thing about Raw tonight was the Ziggler/Harper match and the crowning of a new champ. The Rollins curb stomp was good too :rollins2

But damn was Raw just meh. I'm still confused why Team Cena even came together in the end. Team Authority actually help eachother out during matches. Show didn't come to help Ziggler and Cena was in the back all night just watching his teammates get outnumbered.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> They had, but then they paired him up with Heyman.


Yeah that was a mistake. They should've paired Cesaro up with Heyman last year instead of wasting Heyman's time with Axel. At this point, they should just turn Cesaro face and reunite him with Swagger and reform the Real Americans. Would give the tag division a boost and he can ditch that awful theme song he currently has.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> on another note cesaro might have the WOAT theme


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9vs4H18dH0


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Yeah that was a mistake. They should've paired Cesaro up with Heyman last year instead of wasting Heyman's time with Axel. At this point, they should just turn Cesaro face and reunite him with Swagger and reform the Real Americans. Would give the tag division a boost and he can ditch that awful theme song he currently has.


I thought the idea of him being with Heyman wasn't such a bad idea at first, but then he was only milking the shit out of the "My client Lesnar broke the streak" instead of putting Cesaro over.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

rocknblues81 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9vs4H18dH0


The fact that Cesaro's theme is kind of close to this is crazy, since this song was supposed to be annoying.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Chrome said:


> Yeah that was a mistake. They should've paired Cesaro up with Heyman last year instead of wasting Heyman's time with Axel. At this point, they should just turn Cesaro face and reunite him with Swagger and reform the Real Americans. Would give the tag division a boost and he can ditch that awful theme song he currently has.


At this point, yeah it would be best for Cesaro.

Although, tbh, after this RAW I want Slater to be recruited by Zeb and for the RAs to be reformed with him and Swagger cause Cesaro needs to find his own niche/gimmick.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I try not to post text posts from tumblr, but this shit had me rolling :maury


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

the one positive about that ending is that bruce blitz is going to have a meltdown of epic proportions tonight


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Wanna know the sad truth behind 2nites RAW? I actually found a movie on the golf channel more interesting than this pile of crap a few like to call "Sports Entertainment" fact is a freakin golf film was more "Sports Entertaining". 

In Fact the film is called "Seven Days in Utopia" staring Robert Duvall if anyone's interested it's better than this crap. I loved the line about the inmates running the asylum though which brought to a so called "end of WCW" reference where as within the E atm it will be a combination of a few of the inmates and the management team that ends the WWE.﻿


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

GitRekt said:


> the one positive about that ending is that bruce blitz is going to have a meltdown of epic proportions tonight


2 hours of sodium induced rage? Count me in.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't blame you, grumpy cat. I almost fell asleep during Raw too. I survived to the end hoping to see Orton walk down the ramp and RKO everyone. Unfortunately, I had to see clown shoes "attitude adjust" my favorite wrestler of all time and listen to what seemed like a two hour promo from grown up Dennis the Menace. Gripping television.


----------



## RaheemRollins (Sep 15, 2014)

That ending ... Cena cringy as usual fpalm

At least get someone else to put HHH through the table... 

Really poor Raw again.. Since Orton's gone it's been woeful. They were onto a winner with Seth/Orton and now we have had consecutive awful RAWS.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

KINGPIN said:


> 2 hours of sodium induced rage? Count me in.


I think this might be the week he explodes


and of course mg will rant sounding like daffy duck


----------



## djkhaled (Mar 30, 2014)

UFO said:


> How can none of you see it?
> 
> Reigns is returning, I call it now. Quote me when I'm right.


ill quote because you're wrong


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena and his three bitches.... and that guy with the red beard.*


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

WWE said:


> I bet the cat doesn't even appear in the ring. It's all backstage segments I will assume


Told you guys.

:draper2


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> Was the contract even signed......?





Bigg Hoss said:


> I try not to post text posts from tumblr, but this shit had me rolling :maury


:lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KINGPIN said:


> 2 hours of sodium induced rage? Count me in.


I can't wait for the Bruce rant on the Rose segment.


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

I stopped watching after Big Show's theme music hit. I watched my Pelicans blow a 15 point lead, and I was still more entertained by that than watching the remaining hour and a half of Raw.

BTW, how the hell did Rowan get thrown into the mix?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

L.I.O. said:


> I stopped watching after Big Show's theme music hit. I watched my Pelicans blow a 15 point lead, and I was still more entertained by that than watching the remaining hour and a half of Raw.
> *
> BTW, how the hell did Rowan get thrown into the mix?*


He came out. That's it. All you have to do for a main event spot.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Felt like there were so many more commercials than normal this week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That ending made no sense. Cena watches his teammates get crushed all night long, does nothing about it. Cena's in the ring by himself with the Authority, and all of a sudden his teammates come down and help him?

Yeah, because that's how it works. Another WWE logic fail. WWE's got to work on that aspect of their creative some time soon.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

First episode I tuned into in a couple weeks. It was okay, nothing special. I love the big guy, Ambrose and Wyatt isn't as intriguing as I thought it would be. Cena is so horrible, the authority crap is getting old. I find myself watching the Monday night football games far more than this repetitive crap of late.


----------



## epbbi (Feb 24, 2014)

Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Look at Team Cena!"
> 
> It's one main eventer and a bunch of mid-card geeks, King. Are we supposed to be impressed?


I remember when Survivor Series teams made some sense. These teams are completely random and contrived. HHH himself should be in the match.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

I do love how Cole tried to make Eric Rowan like the biggest deal thou :ti

Since booking 101, Authority will win Sunday.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> That ending made no sense. Cena watches his teammates get crushed all night long, does nothing about it. Cena's in the ring by himself with the Authority, and all of a sudden his teammates come down and help him?
> 
> Yeah, because that's how it works. Another WWE logic fail. WWE's got to work on that aspect of their creative some time soon.


That wasn't the worst part though. The worst part was that even though they received a beating all night long, they were able to defeat the Authority's team with ease at the end.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Read the results off Lordsofpain.net and it's safe to say I did not miss anything.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Got a little chuckle out of that Nikki/Brie dressed up as AJ "exhibition" match. Brie was looking hot as AJ. Nikki was being Nikki and nice to see AJ get the best of both sisters in the end. Makes me think AJ is dropping the Divas Title to Nikki at the PPV. And if AJ does leave the company after that then I will be even more mad at her quitting husband.

That ending segment was a huge clusterf*#k. Even though Cena didn't save his partners earlier in the show, he still gets support in the end. And that random Eric Rowan joining Team Cena appearance. This is the main event of Survivor Series? Yawn. Four weeks into this Ambrose/Bray Wyatt feud, and I still don't care for it either. WWE is losing me as a viewer now.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Quite simply put, the show is lacking some huge star power and who are they kidding building this as the "biggest Survivor Series match in the history"?

Cena annoys the shit out of me and I hate him but the hate I have for HHH and Steph actually outweigh it and I pray they lose.

Too bad I see Team Authority winning on Sunday though. fpalm

Wyatt and Ambrose is pretty underwhelming I am not enjoying it at all.

Average show, but living in hope that Team Authority lose Sunday.


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

The only real highlight of raw was that Cesaro /Ryback match, one of the best raw matches of the year for me


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Liked the show.

> I do like Harper, but disagree with a title change
> Ryback and Cesaro did a great match, DOnt get why they're not getting the spotlight instead of Rollins, Reigns and Ambrose.
> Stephanie is fucking annoying and not in a good way, I dont want to "boo" her, I want to fastforward
> Brie looked very hot in that AJ suit. Although Nikki is still DA GAWDES Bella
> Glad that Rowan recieved a nice pop
> Cena is sexist. Steph has the same right to get her ass kicked as errybody else. It's 2014, dammit
> Liked the ending, but team Cena is so losing at SS
> and lel at Cena being second shortest guy in his team.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

seannnn said:


> The only real highlight of raw was that Cesaro /Ryback match, one of the best raw matches of the year for me


:what

Please tell me you're trying to make a joke, it was horrendous.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Ryback was expected, they should have saved Rowan for last. Cole sold him like a boss with that commentary and he got a great pop, a nice surprise.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the big guy being back... But how was Ambrose not in the position that Cena is in? Ambrose is the one with the major problem with Rollins... Their feed was never settled. Ambrose should be leading one team and Rollins the other. I just hate John Cena so much. It's really unhealthy.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

I liked the show for the most part. Glad Harper finally got a title (and man that guy is great in the ring) and happy that WWE is making Ryback a main part of the show again. I got to see a good chunk of the PG goofballs get their asses kicked tonight too, so I'm pretty happy about that.
However, an overall good show was marred by a bad crowd; Ryback vs Cesaro was a real display of great wrestling ability...it deserved more than the occasional cheers while it was going on, but I'm glad it got a standing ovation at the end. I'm sure that douche chanting "GOOOOLLLDDDBEEERRRGGG" really enjoyed the part where the bunny dry humped Adam Rose anally though, what a fuckin' tool that guy is.
Also, Big Show is gross as hell, I'm tired of looking at this dude oozing sweat and saliva all over other people. How Rusev had the balls to keep his hands right in front of Show's face while he clearly drooled and dripped buckets of sweat all over his hands is way beyond me.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Even as an AJ Mark I have to agree, Brie did look better in her outfit than AJ lol

As far as the RAW show goes, 4/10 but that's to be expected, casual crowd and WWE just want to wind this year down ASAP, or at least till Lesnar returns next month to stoke up more fires.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

Oh yeah, one last thing...Lana is hilarious. That is all.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

skarvika said:


> I liked the show for the most part. Glad Harper finally got a title (and man that guy is great in the ring) and happy that WWE is making Ryback a main part of the show again. I got to see a good chunk of the PG goofballs get their asses kicked tonight too, so I'm pretty happy about that.
> However, an overall good show was marred by a bad crowd; Ryback vs Cesaro was a real display of great wrestling ability...it deserved more than the occasional cheers while it was going on, but I'm glad it got a standing ovation at the end. I'm sure that douche chanting "GOOOOLLLDDDBEEERRRGGG" really enjoyed the part where the bunny dry humped Adam Rose anally though, what a fuckin' tool that guy is.
> Also, Big Show is gross as hell, I'm tired of looking at this dude oozing sweat and saliva all over other people. How Rusev had the balls to keep his hands right in front of Show's face while he clearly drooled and dripped buckets of sweat all over his hands is way beyond me.


Hahaha I thought I was the only one that noticed how gross those close ups of big show was. Rusev and the mat wwas drench with the buckets of sweat


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Audience fucking sucked lol. They should go to the UK more often.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Grumpy cat was dumb. The ending was dumb. Its like I aged a year while waiting for Team Cena to finally come out. Its 2014 WWE. Everyone has it pretty well figured out long before you actually make it happen. Rowan randomly being on Team Cena should have happened last over Ryback coming out because Rowan on Team Cena was a shock. That whole thing is just stupid to me. Kind of like them going to the ring to talk every time or the contract signings in the middle of the ring or standing in front of a monitor in the back.

Why would either team want Ziggler or Cesaro? They always lose.. Shouldn't Cena be sucking it up and trying to get Ambrose for his team since Ambrose already has a grudge with Ambrose? Instead they break up The Wyatt family, killing Brays edge and do what they did. Plus Rusev and Henry being on the same side? The whole thing is just bad to me. I just wasn't feeling this RAW I guess.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Absolute gash.

Even as someone who likes Luke Harper, giving him the IC title when it's actually been made to mean something again for a while now, on his first match back and as a proper singles guy in an impromptu manner was so fucking stupid. It should've been built up between him & Dolph, not after a random attack, and the match last night should've been non-title.

As for Cena just sitting back and letting his team get decimated... fpalm

Rowan joining, and the fecking bunny, and a grumpy cat too?:fuckthis


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

The Cesaro/Ryback thing at the end was just cringeworthy. Cesaro got zero reaction, which is what happens after months of bad booking. Ryback was expected by pretty much everyone. I don't think anyone truly believed Cesaro was gonna stand with Cena. He had just fought Ryback and had no reason to turn against The Authority, so that whole thing was a horribly failed attempt at a swerve. And Rowan joining Cena made no sense either.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Post mania to around mid to late July and Oct to December are obviously "off" times for WWE creatively. There has to be a point in the modern era of wrestling that an off season becomes a possibility. WWE simply can not churn out quality programming year round like they boast about. They act like a three month to four month break is going to kill them. I'd rather watch no WWE at all than deal with some of the garbage we're forced to watch every Monday. 

Like, I don't see how some of this stuff even gets green lit for television. Grumpy cat? I have nothing against her, I love cats, but what place does she have on WWE tv? 

We have a grown man in a bunny suit dry humping Adam Rose. Now, I was stoned out of my skull watching this and I honestly thought I just watched anal rape on national TV. 

Why did Team Authority wait for all members of Team Cena to come to the ring before beating some ass? If Cena's by himself, jump his ass. Don't wait for his buddies.

As far as the wrestling goes, I swear to God we've been watching the same 6 matches on repeat for over a month now. The matches are good most of the time, but it's deja vu. Esp. when they re-run the same matches from SD on RAW. I DVR SD and catch it on Sundays, so it's really fresh in my head. I hate it when they just recycle crap like that. No reason for the match, no story, just throwing two guys out there. Okay? Fast forward button activated.

BTW, it's fairly obvious Kane will get himself DQ'ed at the PPV. Kane is the king of the DQ finish.

Meh, if it wasn't for the network's original programming, I'd be bored out of my brain right now with WWE. The problem is when lapsed fans finally tune back in to the product, this is what they see. Grumpy cat and illogical writing.


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

Wolfgang said:


> Was the contract even signed......?


Hahaha well remember in WWE a contract signing never goes according to plan!


----------



## goldengod (Nov 27, 2013)

epbbi said:


> I remember when Survivor Series teams made some sense. These teams are completely random and contrived. HHH himself should be in the match.


how does it not make sense?

Cena - Rollins
Show - Henry
Rowan - Harper
Former IC Champ - Current US CHamp
Ryback - Kane

Not sure how this is random to you at all.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Can anyone explain the thread title?


⚡


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

So is Barrett returning to wrestle or is he on the panel, or just making an appearence at Survivor Series? Since I'm from UK I don't think I can view the pre-show any where, in the past every other ppv has never shown it.

Also Cena is like the worse leader ever, didn't run in once to help his "team" out.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Nige™;41990498 said:


> Absolute gash.
> 
> Even as someone who likes Luke Harper, giving him the IC title when it's actually been made to mean something again for a while now, on his first match back and as a proper singles guy in an impromptu manner was so fucking stupid. It should've been built up between him & Dolph, not after a random attack, and the match last night should've been non-title.


Agreed with all this. Harper is one of my favourite wrasslers at the moment (probably second behind Bray) but even if it did make me a mark out a little inside, this was just. Fucking. Stupid. No subtlety, no patience and no common cunting sense. Now watch Harper go on a losing streak because of this stupid belt (yes Dunn..._belt_). Utter fuckwits.

...and oh yeah, Cena. The guy is past the point of no return. I just flat out refuse to watch anything this tosser is involved in. I was quite giddy at seeing Rowan come down at the end, but then the Cena Effect took over and that was it.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

goldengod said:


> how does it not make sense?
> 
> Cena - Rollins
> Show - Henry
> ...


Oh yeah Rusev and Henry acting like best buds after Rusev bashed him.

Or Harper and Rowan feuding bashing each other after being best buds.

Totally makes sense.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Go home shows have been poor recently. I actually thought this Raw was alright, at the very least they've made a traditional Survivor series match interesting again


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

I haven't complained about the product for a while but fuck me, it's tough to watch right now. Adam Rose and his bunny, a cat with a fucked up face, Cena being Cena, and clowns like Ryback, Rusev and Sheamus being on my screen. Bad times.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

I like the idea that Harper and Rowan, having been set free by Bray, would have different philosophies. Harper always seemed aware of the destruction the Wyatt Family was causing. Rowan seemed more like a simpleton who followed along.

A little time away from Bray's influence reveals Harper as being a mean dude who likes hurting people, and who is willing to follow a leader (Bray or The Authority) with questionable ethics.

Rowan, however, seems to have woken up to the world around him. No longer concerned with "saving" people he can focus on the important things...pretty girls, stuffed cats and balancing the scales of justice by joining a squad that's short a man or two. The chance to get some vengeance on Harper (who used to slap him and push him around in their matches) might just be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> a cat with a fucked up face


It has feline dwarfism it cant help having a fucked up face


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Agreed with all this. Harper is one of my favourite wrasslers at the moment (probably second behind Bray) but even if it did make me a mark out a little inside, this was just. Fucking. Stupid. No subtlety, no patience and no common cunting sense. Now watch Harper go on a losing streak because of this stupid belt (yes Dunn..._belt_). Utter fuckwits.
> 
> ...and oh yeah, Cena. The guy is past the point of no return. I just flat out refuse to watch anything this tosser is involved in. I was quite giddy at seeing Rowan come down at the end, but then the Cena Effect took over and that was it.


How I saw this was ..."you want Attitude Era back, well here ya go..." 

Crash style booking, and the Authority putting it all on the line was Vince's attempt to get people actually interested in the ppv match. 

The IC title switch was another extension of this IMO. They wanted you to get sympathy for Ziggler, put him in harm's way and have him try and battle through to take on the Authority. All in one segment.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cole tried so hard to sell that ending.

:cole "OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH MMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!"


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

For what it's worth, cats are awesome. I just don't want them on my wrestling show.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

lawler was on his A game last night. started the broadcast with saying "the landscape of the wwe will change no matter who wins at survivor series". really? cause if Team Authority wins, won't it just stay exactly the same? christ lawler is fucking atrocious. these were the first words out of his mouth in the opening minute of the broadcast and they made no sense.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Luke Harper is gonna be a star


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

Please somebody .gif Harpers reaction when Rowan walks out


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Thomas Batista said:


> I like the idea that Harper and Rowan, having been set free by Bray, would have different philosophies. Harper always seemed aware of the destruction the Wyatt Family was causing. Rowan seemed more like a simpleton who followed along.
> 
> A little time away from Bray's influence reveals Harper as being a mean dude who likes hurting people, and who is willing to follow a leader (Bray or The Authority) with questionable ethics.
> 
> Rowan, however, seems to have woken up to the world around him. No longer concerned with "saving" people he can focus on the important things...pretty girls, stuffed cats and balancing the scales of justice by joining a squad that's short a man or two. The chance to get some vengeance on Harper (who used to slap him and push him around in their matches) might just be the icing on the cake.


You just put more thought into the story than WWE probably did.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

opps


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

Luchini said:


> Cole tried so hard to sell that ending.
> 
> :cole "OOOOOOOHHHHHHHH MMMMMMYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!"


The Beast Incarnate Jooohn :cole


----------

